# You can't run but you can Hive



## Phaezen

*wanders around looking at clipboard*
.... Check
Buffet Table, check
Coffee Machine, Check

I now declare this Hive open!


----------



## Blackrat

*Brings cheesecake*


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> *Brings cheesecake*




Looks down a clipboard, ah knew I had forgotten something....


----------



## Darkness

All we need is love.

No wait, it's larvae, actually. To preserve our lichdom.


----------



## Phaezen

All we need is lunch

Enjoy the Hive and please don't break anything while my back is turned....


----------



## Blackrat

*Picks up the Ming Vase and throws it out the window...*


----------



## Aeson

*points at the rat*


----------



## Ginnel

BAMF!!!

*Nightkitty teleports to the vase and replaces it on its pedastel*

BAMF!!!


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> BAMF!!!
> 
> *Nightkitty teleports to the vase and replaces it on its pedastel*
> 
> BAMF!!!




Well it was only a fake anyway...

*Pouts in the corner*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Well it was only a fake anyway...
> 
> *Pouts in the corner*




We will have to talk about your anger management issues and your destructive behavior. And by we I mean someone else but me, since I suck at this kind of talk and are way too soft anyway.


----------



## The_Warlock

Darkness said:


> All we need is love.
> 
> No wait, it's larvae, actually. To preserve our lichdom.




How about Kyuss' Worm Fondue?


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> We will have to talk about your anger management issues and your destructive behavior. And by we I mean someone else but me, since I suck at this kind of talk and are way too soft anyway.



I'll do it.

Blackrat show us on the doll where the priest touched you.


----------



## CleverNickName

*helps himself to toast and jam*


----------



## Phaezen

Wonders why the vase has moved slightly.


----------



## hafrogman

I think you're imagining things, Phaezen.

*nudges the paintings back into place and sweeps the glass shards under a table*


----------



## Shabe

Wasn't there spare food from the last Hive, I didn't see anyone eat it all, what about all the starving children who are outside of the Hive? Won't some one please think of the children!


----------



## Phaezen

Evening Hive, off home for this lucky squid!


----------



## The_Warlock

Of course there is spare food.

Of course, I think it's the spare food from Castle Amber, which means if you eat the green beans there's a chance that if you fail your save you will grow wings. But if you eat the pudding and make your save you become a ghost and never leave the party.

Never trust the food.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Shabe said:


> Won't some one please think of the children!



Nope.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats all the food from the last Hive and from this Hive*


----------



## Dog Moon

Since there's no food, eats Galeros.  yummm!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Since there's no food, eats Galeros.  yummm!




I never knew you were such a vorephile.


----------



## The_Warlock

Not that old joke again!


----------



## Darkness

The_Warlock said:


> Never trust the food.



The cake is a lie? Oh well, Galeros already ate it anyway.


----------



## The_Warlock

Nah, the cake is real, it's just arbitrary.


----------



## megamania

Three


----------



## megamania

Two


----------



## megamania

One


----------



## megamania

gone


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ack. Mega's gone WILD!  

Quick cover your eyes think and about the children!


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> ... think and about the children!




Still....No.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Then .... hmm....  think about the PUPPIES!


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Then .... hmm....  think about the PUPPIES!




Always thinking about the puppies


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> Always thinking about the puppies



I'm pretty sure he didn't mean sweater puppies.

. . . well, reasonably sure.

. . . okay, he probably meant both.  *sigh*


----------



## Dog Moon

Darkness said:


> The cake is a lie? Oh well, Galeros already ate it anyway.




If the cake is a lie, yet Galeros ate it anyway, does that mean Galeros is a lie too?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver




----------



## Ginnel

*peers at Galeros*

Hmm this isn't good he's eaten two Hives worth of food at the same time in fact whats what rumbling I can hear?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Ginnel said:


> *peers at Galeros*
> 
> Hmm this isn't good he's eaten two Hives worth of food at the same time in fact whats what rumbling I can hear?




Impending poop?


----------



## Wereserpent

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> Impending poop?




Oi, I really do have a tummy ache in real life.

Ahhh, Imodium, how I love thee.


----------



## Dog Moon

And if Galeros is a lie and I ate Galeros, am I also a lie?

*runs off crying*


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Not that it isn't fun to talk about pooping, but i am getting very angery. I got Dungeon Delve, which is awsome btw, but the first lvl delve and several others use halls of the giant kings tiles which are appearntly impossible to find. WTF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> And if Galeros is a lie and I ate Galeros, am I also a lie?
> 
> *runs off crying*




Careful there, you do not want people thinking you are someone elses alt.


----------



## Dog Moon

Looking at the Ultimate Deathmatch polls atm.  In one of them it's mentioned that the number of Alts used was greater than the number of actual users.  Totally skews the results of the polls.  Wonder if they should be done all over again...


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> Careful there, you do not want people thinking you are someone elses alt.




Hey, with as many posts as I have, I'm not someone else's Alt, they are MY Alt.  Bwahaha!


----------



## Darkness

Dog Moon, I just logged in with a joke alt so I could do a quick recount of some polls. (Why the alt? Counting alts is easier if the only profiles you've opened are those of Rev's alts.)
Yeah... It's like we expected.

(Note: I'm counting guests as valid voters. Can't tell if they really are, of course.)


*Men's Redux Match 2: Shadow Government Shakedown!*
Indy drops from 11 to 6.
King Koopa drops from 9 to 3.
Snake Plissken drops from 9 to 3.
John McClane stays at 8.
Nobody else has as many votes.
John McClane wins instead of Indy.

*Homicide at Humperd's The Spot! [Men's Semifinal Qualifier]*
Ares drops from 16 to 5.
Teal'c drops from 12 to 2.
Westley drops from 8 to 7.
Rambo stays at 7.
Westley and Rambo both have more than Ares.

*Women's Redux Match 1: Cat-Fight From Hell!*
Teyla Emmagan drops from 13 to 11.
Elektra drops from 11 to 10.
Nobody else has as many votes.
No change.

*Women's Redux Match 3: Dancing with Ninja Stars*
Buffy drops from 16 to 7.
Callisto drops from 13 to 5.
Amanda drops from 12 to 4.
Shu-lien drops from 10 to 9.
Nobody else has as many votes.
Shu-lien wins instead of Buffy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

In other words....  Things would have been totally different.  

Oi.


----------



## CleverNickName

Relique du Madde said:


> (Stuff in General RPG post.)



I just wanted to let you know that I appreciated your update on Rev.  I was very glad to know that he's talking to his family about stuff.

Anyway.  Just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## Blackrat

Instant Rat!
Just add coffee!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Thanks.  I really needed that.  Being the messenger and not being able to say things publically without permission sucks.  Not mentioning that it would be soo much easier for my life if I just let those bridges burn and held a marshmellow roast in honor of Rev's to banishment.  But like I mentioned that "good" part of me wouldn't feel right about doing that.


I just wonder what they crazy woman who once stopped me on the street and told me that my soul's black and tainted would say.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I just wonder what they crazy woman who once stopped me on the street and told me that my soul's black and tainted would say.




Let me guess... You were dressed in black. That tends to prompt these comments quite a lot. Especially if you have long black hair to go with that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Let me guess... You were dressed in black. That tends to prompt these comments quite a lot. Especially if you have long black hair to go with that.




You forgot to mention a wearing trench coat in 90 degree weather.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You forgot to mention a trench coat.




Ah yes... A black one?

This sort of thing got quite a good laugh from me and two of my friends once. Two of us were wearing pretty casual clothing, black jeans, t's and leather jackets. The last one, with seriously long black hair was on his way to a goth-club, so he was wearing a little more exotic stuff, with goggles, cyber-vest etc. This old lady comes preaching to him that he should change his life and go to church. He politely asks her how she knows that he doesn't go to church already to which she snarkily answers "Well it's pretty obvious."

The funny part: This guy was holding a sermon two days later... 

Oh, I did mention he's a "cleric", didn't I ?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Ah yes... A black one?
> 
> This sort of thing got quite a good laugh from me and two of my friends once. Two of us were wearing pretty casual clothing, black jeans, t's and leather jackets. The last one, with seriously long black hair was on his way to a goth-club, so he was wearing a little more exotic stuff, with goggles, cyber-vest etc. This old lady comes preaching to him that he should change his life and go to church. He politely asks her how she knows that he doesn't go to church already to which she snarkily answers "Well it's pretty obvious."
> 
> The funny part: This guy was holding a sermon two days later...
> 
> Oh, I did mention he's a "cleric", didn't I ?





Yes a black one.
LOL.  It would have been funny if he had a church buisness card  and gave it to her.  But then that would have been the rat bastard thing to do.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yes a black one.
> LOL.  It would have been funny if he had a church buisness card  and gave it to her.  But then that would have been the rat bastard thing to do.




Yeah, I guess it's just a good thing that he was going to the club and not coming from. He's not nearly as nice guy when he's had a few drinks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Drunken Clergy...  And he's not IRISH?!?!  BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Drunken Clergy...  And he's not IRISH?!?!  BLASPHEMY!





I dare say we finns are at least as reckless drinkers as ires 

And nah, he usually drinks moderately enough that only we who know him can see he's taken a few.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know, the thing I miss about Rev not being around, is that the hive isn't full of 20 people at all hours of the day (true those 20 people were all Rev... lol, but still).   What I find scary is realizing how astronomical Rev's post count would have been if he didn't use all those alts.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:


> Yeah... It's like we expected.



What shadow lurks in the hearts of men? The Darkness knows.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive,

There is something surreal about sitting at a restaurant watching a mountain burn.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Morning Hive,
> 
> There is something surreal about sitting at a restaurant watching a mountain burn.




What the...?

A bush-fire?


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel! Wakey wakey...

Not sure if you're interested or not, but the Displacer Kitten storyline continues: Yet Another Fantasy Gamer Comic


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> What the...?
> 
> A bush-fire?




Bushfire, it is approaching the end of our fire season, which has been particularly nasty this year (1000 more recorded fires than the average).  Nothing as bad as Australia though.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> You know, the thing I miss about Rev not being around, is that the hive isn't full of 20 people at all hours of the day (true those 20 people were all Rev... lol, but still). What I find scary is realizing how astronomical Rev's post count would have been if he didn't use all those alts.



 At least we can joke about it.

Things have and will slow down without him. I guess I'm ok with that.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Ginnel! Wakey wakey...
> 
> Not sure if you're interested or not, but the Displacer Kitten storyline continues: Yet Another Fantasy Gamer Comic



Ok ok I'm wakey waked!

*click link*

'Eeeees so cute!! 
--------------------------------------
on the other subject I don't think the Hives slowed down myself really, and we might have stolen Darkness and Sir Osis of Liver for the collective


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> *click link*
> 
> 'Eeeees so cute!!




Yes, it is. And I have made a mark on my notebook to use a displacer kitten when I run a D&D game again


----------



## Ginnel

Roight less Hiving for me today and more tappity tappity typing laters : )


----------



## Ginnel

Ok so I kinda fibbed a bit, but I just have to share how great vanilla fudge and little mini sugar coated doughnuts are....hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Ok so I kinda fibbed a bit, but I just have to share how great vanilla fudge and little mini sugar coated doughnuts are....hmmmmmmmmm




Boasting is not nice, and I hope you brought enough to share with the whole Hive. which is considerably smaller these days.


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Boasting is not nice, and I hope you brought enough to share with the whole Hive. which is considerably smaller these days.



of course I bought enough to share 

*BAMF*


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> little mini sugar coated doughnuts are....hmmmmmmmmm




This I can agree with... :drool:

[Homer]Mmm... Doughnut...[/Homer]


----------



## Phaezen

Slow day in the hive today

Mind you slow in general


----------



## Ginnel

Tru' dat, but not slow enough to stop your 1000th post I suspect not that thats important at all 

Oh if you think that was boasting about the fudge and doughnuts did I mention the girl I was chatting to from Okcupid is 25 year old red head with a hot body? and is now a facebook friend

Nah didn't think I did 

(she's also living at the mo in the town I grew up in and also went to the same University  )


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Tru' dat, but not slow enough to stop your 1000th post I suspect not that thats important at all
> 
> Oh if you think that was boasting about the fudge and doughnuts did I mention the girl I was chatting to from Okcupid is 25 year old red head with a hot body? and is now a facebook friend
> 
> Nah didn't think I did
> 
> (she's also living at the mo in the town I grew up in and also went to the same University  )




Didn't you have work to do or something?   I kid.


----------



## Aeson

Anyone see the ad for Plentyoffish.com? "We delete members that are unfit to date."

That seems harsh. How do they decide who is unfit?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Anyone see the ad for Plentyoffish.com? "We delete members that are unfit to date."
> 
> That seems harsh. How do they decide who is unfit?



I haven't seen the ads.  But I'm familiar with the site.  I don't think this is an e-harmony kind of censorship thing.  I think it just means that they delete spam accounts, or anybody who harasses other users or the like.  Exactly who you'd expect them to delete, but since they're free, they feel the need to advertise that they do so.


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> Didn't you have work to do or something?   I kid.



One more!  You can dooo iiiiit!


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Anyone see the ad for Plentyoffish.com? "We delete members that are unfit to date."
> 
> That seems harsh. How do they decide who is unfit?



Umm that websites tagline seems to be 100% free.

The only mention of unfit is is you don't abide by the code of conduct for the site, there are plenty of girls I would consider undesirable (looks wise) when I had a search so I doubt its got anything to do with looks.

This does not mean there aren't websites out there who only let in "hot users" I've seen a few where the existing members vote you in or not.


----------



## CleverNickName

The next time you mix up a batch of fudge, make the following substitutions:

1.  Use white chocolate morsels instead of semi-sweet
2.  Use crushed Oreo cookies instead of nuts

You won't be sorry.  Cookies 'n Cream Fudge, anyone?


----------



## hafrogman

CleverNickName said:


> The next time you mix up a batch of fudge, make the following substitutions:
> 
> 1.  Use white chocolate morsels instead of semi-sweet
> 2.  Use crushed Oreo cookies instead of nuts
> 
> You won't be sorry.  Cookies 'n Cream Fudge, anyone?



I've never mixed up a batch of fudge in my life.  But I still may need to try this.  Mmmm.


----------



## Ginnel

CleverNickName said:


> The next time you mix up a batch of fudge, make the following substitutions:
> 
> 1. Use white chocolate morsels instead of semi-sweet
> 2. Use crushed Oreo cookies instead of nuts
> 
> You won't be sorry. Cookies 'n Cream Fudge, anyone?



Make your own sweets? interesting.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Umm that websites tagline seems to be 100% free.
> 
> The only mention of unfit is is you don't abide by the code of conduct for the site, there are plenty of girls I would consider undesirable (looks wise) when I had a search so I doubt its got anything to do with looks.
> 
> This does not mean there aren't websites out there who only let in "hot users" I've seen a few where the existing members vote you in or not.



I've heard of that site. The ad made me think of it. Deleting spammers and the such makes sense. It just sounded elitist to me.


----------



## Phaezen

CleverNickName said:


> The next time you mix up a batch of fudge, make the following substitutions:
> 
> 1.  Use white chocolate morsels instead of semi-sweet
> 2.  Use crushed Oreo cookies instead of nuts
> 
> You won't be sorry.  Cookies 'n Cream Fudge, anyone?




*drools*



hafrogman said:


> I've never mixed up a batch of fudge in my life.  But I still may need to try this.  Mmmm.




This

Edit: *Ding* Achievement Unlocked 1000 Posts


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I've never mixed up a batch of fudge in my life.  But I still may need to try this.  Mmmm.



Never? Well I don't think I've made fudge either but I've made plenty of other sweet treats.


Ginnel said:


> Make your own sweets? interesting.



Are you a cook? Sounds like the idea is a novelty to you.


----------



## Shabe

*comes bombing into the hive on his front penguin style, hits the door at an angle and comes spinning to a stop*

Hallo!?


----------



## Phaezen

Shabe said:


> *comes bombing into the hive on his front penguin style, hits the door at an angle and comes spinning to a stop*
> 
> Hallo!?




The judges confer and hold up a dissapointing 7.5


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Never? Well I don't think I've made fudge either but I've made plenty of other sweet treats.
> 
> Are you a cook? Sounds like the idea is a novelty to you.



I'm not a cook, but I can cook stuff I've never made desserts as I don't really eat them.

Ice cream, sweets, chocolates and that sort of thing though thats another thing entirely  But they are more of a buy now eat now thing,  making sweets would seem to be pure folly as I would have to eat them all when they were made : p


----------



## Shabe

Phaezen said:


> The judges confer and hold up a dissapointing 7.5




Hmmm must make a ramp entry to the Hive, and a hole it in somewhere.


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> The judges confer and hold up a dissapointing 7.5



The feline judge nods his approval


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Never? Well I don't think I've made fudge either but I've made plenty of other sweet treats.





			
				Pirates of Penzance said:
			
		

> No, never.
> 
> _What, NEVER?_
> 
> Well. . . hardly ever.
> 
> _He's hardly ever sick at sea!_



So yeah.  I have a terrible confession to make.  My name is John, and . . . I'm a bachelor.  I don't cook, bake or make fudge.  If they sold Bachelor Chow: Kibbles 'n' Bits, I'd be the first in line.


----------



## Ginnel

Bizarrely enough the side/top bar sponsor when I just looked was for the scottish sweetie shop with a picture of fudge on it : )

The Hive's influence grows!


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> So yeah.  I have a terrible confession to make.  My name is John, and . . . I'm a bachelor.  I don't cook, bake or make fudge.  If they sold Bachelor Chow: Kibbles 'n' Bits, I'd be the first in line.




[random support group greeting]
Hi John
[/random support group meeting]

Pasta is a good place to start and then before you know it your will be churning out cakes, soufles and other tempting treats.


----------



## Shabe

I make brownies, when I can be arsed to get the ingredients.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

I was thinking about alts and screen names and what not, and decided sometimes i wish i had come up with something else when i made my account. Not that i mind being "Sir Osis of Liver" ( it was after all an easy way to knight myself.), but for instance i like my alt Chandler Smythe quite a bit. G vs. E was one of my favorite shows of all time and even though i almost never use the account i really like it. Found a cool avatar and IMO did a good job setting it up. Anyway i got to thinking that if i was creating my account and joining the boards right now i probably would do something completely differant...

Yes, i'd be:


GENERAL TSO'S CHICKEN


It'd be awsome, my avatar could be a pic of a plate of General Tso's and in my sig i could put "Are you gonna eat that?". Wow, it would be really great! Plus general's are much higher ranking then knights!




Oh, well at least my mug o' beer looks incredably tasty!


----------



## Ginnel

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> I was thinking about alts and screen names and what not, and decided sometimes i wish i had come up with something else when i made my account. Not that i mind being "Sir Osis of Liver" ( it was after all an easy way to knight myself.), but for instance i like my alt Chandler Smythe quite a bit. G vs. E was one of my favorite shows of all time and even though i almost never use the account i really like it. Found a cool avatar and IMO did a good job setting it up. Anyway i got to thinking that if i was creating my account and joining the boards right now i probably would do something completely differant...
> 
> Yes, i'd be:
> 
> 
> GENERAL TSO'S CHICKEN
> 
> 
> It'd be awsome, my avatar could be a pic of a plate of General Tso's and in my sig i could put "Are you gonna eat that?". Wow, it would be really great! Plus general's are much higher ranking then knights!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well at least my mug o' beer looks incredably tasty!



This makes no sense to me and I assume to the vast majority of none Americans 
EDIT
(although having done some research it looks like a pun based on some chinese chicken in spicy sauce)

Well except the bit about the mug o' beer now that makes perfect sense!! 

Now you can't go wrong with a good old colloquial word turned into a name and a picture of a cute kitten


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> In other words....  Things would have been totally different.
> 
> Oi.




Jeez, Relique, how did you not notice that someone kept handing the winners rocket launchers in the middle of the fight?  I mean seriously, weeeeeeeer, kaboom! *body parts splattering* seems sort of obvious, doesn't it?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> What I find scary is realizing how astronomical Rev's post count would have been if he didn't use all those alts.




Yeah, that had occurred to me too.  Think he would have caught up to Crothian?  Maybe, maybe not, but he would have given Crothian a run for his money.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> This makes no sense to me and I assume to the vast majority of none Americans
> EDIT
> (although having done some research it looks like a pun based on some chinese chicken in spicy sauce)
> 
> Well except the bit about the mug o' beer now that makes perfect sense!!
> 
> Now you can't go wrong with a good old colloquial word turned into a name and a picture of a cute kitten



I didn't even get the beer part. 


Okay, I did, at least on an academic level.


This reminds me of a joke I am sure is not only told for decades in Germany: 

The new guard (G) listens to two lunatics (L1 and L2) in an asylum: 
L1: "14"
L2: "Haha"
L2: "21"
L1: "Hur Hur..."
L1: "16"
L2: "Haha"
L1: "42"
L2 is breaking out in long laughter, barely getting to breathe. "Huahahahahaha. Hahahaha."
The confused guard addresses the first lunatic: 
G: "What is it with this numbers and laughing? What are you doing."
L1: "You see, we've numbered all jokes. So when we want to tell them, we can just refer to the number."
G: "And what's so special about 42?"
L1: "Ah, well, you see, L2 has never heard that one before!"


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, that had occurred to me too.  Think he would have caught up to Crothian?  Maybe, maybe not, but he would have given Crothian a run for his money.



Hardly.

Reveille: 26,125
Crothian: 48,269

...

Rev's alts: 4,165
(As best as I can tell.  I didn't bother checking all of the different Ghostbuster alts.)

So it's a whole other fairly prolific user, but not enough to bridge the 12,000 post gap between them.  Of course, if he'd spent more time posting instead of creating nearly 40 different alts, most with detailed user information. . . And then there's all the time he lost switching between all of the identities and futzing around with the deathmatch polls and. . .

I'm going to go have a lie down.

...

I'm at work.  I can't lie down.

I'm going to go to lunch.


----------



## Blackrat

Shabe said:


> I make brownies, when I can be arsed to get the ingredients.




Yes, I can imagine some of the ingredients might be a bit "hard to come by"...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Jeez, Relique, how did you not notice that someone kept handing the winners rocket launchers in the middle of the fight?  I mean seriously, weeeeeeeer, kaboom! *body parts splattering* seems sort of obvious, doesn't it?




Happens all the time in the death matches I've played..  Damn 50th level snipers with the what one sniping machinegun..   They always get to call in the infanty.


Last night my mom decided to ban my brother from playing XBox all week, so I moved my XBox out of the living room.  BAD MOVE.  I ended up playing Call of Duty Death Matches till 6 am.   On the bright side, I ended up leveling my account from Level 9 to 15, and gotten better/sneaker. My best killing streak is now 7 people 4 dogs (using a submachine gun).


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Hardly.
> 
> Reveille: 26,125
> Crothian: 48,269
> 
> ...
> 
> Rev's alts: 4,165
> (As best as I can tell.  I didn't bother checking all of the different Ghostbuster alts.)
> 
> So it's a whole other fairly prolific user, but not enough to bridge the 12,000 post gap between them.  Of course, if he'd spent more time posting instead of creating nearly 40 different alts, most with detailed user information. . . And then there's all the time he lost switching between all of the identities and futzing around with the deathmatch polls and. . .
> 
> I'm going to go have a lie down.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm at work.  I can't lie down.
> 
> I'm going to go to lunch.




It's even scarier then that considering that most of those alts are under a year old.

Hmmm I wonder maybe...  Nightfall (the banned one) was Rev's alt.  Wouldn't that just scuk. :eeek
[/madness]


----------



## Wereserpent

"From the beginning, no one has ever stood in Heaven. Not you, nor me, nor God Himself. But soon, that unbearable vacancy on the throne in the sky will be filled. From now on... I will stand in Heaven!"


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> "From the beginning, no one has ever stood in Heaven. Not you, nor me, nor God Himself. But soon, that unbearable vacancy on the throne in the sky will be filled. From now on... I will stand in Heaven!"




Sosuke? No just Galeros...


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> It's even scarier then that considering that most of those alts are under a year old.



Hmmm, this is true.  Galeros?  Ginnel?  Phaezen?  You all fail at the intarwebs.  Rev's alts out posted all of you inside a year, and that's not even counting posts as Rev.







Relique du Madde said:


> Hmmm I wonder maybe...  Nightfall (the banned one) was Rev's alt.  Wouldn't that just scuk. :eeek
> [/madness]



Presumably they blocked his IP when they banned him, so as to prevent Nightfall2 from taking over the boards.


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> Hmmm, this is true.  Galeros?  Ginnel?  Phaezen?  You all fail at the intarwebs.  Rev's alts out posted all of you inside a year, and that's not even counting posts as Rev






I am ashamed 

Also, sometimes I have better things to do than stress about post count   Like trying to figure out how I can squeeze a life between all my other activities.....


----------



## Phaezen

And its about to go midnight, time for some zzzzzzzz's


----------



## Jdvn1

I kept up with Nightfall for a while, I know he's not an alt.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Jdvn1 said:


> I kept up with Nightfall for a while, I know he's not an alt.




Different question, is he a god?  After all, it is good to know who has the ability to cause you to spontaneously combust.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Different question, is he a god?  After all, it is good to know who has the ability to cause you to spontaneously combust.




If he knows what is good for him he will say "Yes".


----------



## Relique du Madde

This is TEH AWESOM!  I went over to GR's M&M website and noticed a mention in the forum that Warrior and Warlocks is about to head into printing!   That of course means that the 10 Ft. Pole might be able to get a 10 ft. Pole.  That's a full 20 ft. reach!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

WTF?!?!  Check this out... SOMEHOW  Deadpool is in Messiah War... which is wierd because at the end of last X-Force  the group was teliported into the Future and Deadpool DOESN'T WORK WITH X-FORCE!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> This is TEH AWESOM!  I went over to GR's M&M website and noticed a mention in the forum that Warrior and Warlocks is about to head into printing!   That of course means that the 10 Ft. Pole might be able to get a 10 ft. Pole.  That's a full 20 ft. reach!!!



That's too much reach for one man to contain!!!!

Heck, with the the Pole Arm, I'm already at 15 ft.  If I level it up much more it just becomes a ranged attack.  Really what I need is more silly power names.

May Pole?
Pol(e) Pot?
Pole Position?
Pole Cat?


----------



## Wereserpent

Yum! Vanilla Ice Cream with Whipped Cream.


----------



## CleverNickName

Whew...what a day.  Sorry about vanishing there for a bit.  Long day, finals week, you know the story.

Anyway, as I was saying earlier...yeah, I make my own candy sometimes.  It's fun, and it isn't too terribly difficult.  Here's that fudge recipe I was talking about...

[SBLOCK=Sweet Creamy Goodness]*Cookies -n- Cream Fudge*
1 can Eagle Brand sweetened condensed milk
16 oz. white chocolate chips
1 t. vanilla extract
1 cup crushed Oreo cookies
1/2 cup slivered almonds (optional)
wax paper

In a large heavy saucepan, melt the chocolate and sweetened condensed milk together until smooth. Stir in the crushed cookies, vanilla, and slivered almonds, and mix well. Spread evenly into a 9x9 cake pan that has been lined with waxed paper, and allow to cool completely. Cut into 1-inch cubes, and store in airtight containers.

Makes about 1 pound of fudge.

(And if you want just regular fudge, use semi-sweet morsels instead of white chocolate, and use chopped walnuts instead of cookies.)[/SBLOCK]See?  Nothing to it.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Yum! Vanilla Ice Cream with Whipped Cream.



Bwuh?!  Blue haired anime chick is different from new blue haired anime chick AND old blue haired anime chick!


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Bwuh?!  Blue haired anime chick is different from new blue haired anime chick AND old blue haired anime chick!




IT IS TEH REI ZOMG!!!!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Rev's alts: 4,165
> (As best as I can tell.  I didn't bother checking all of the different Ghostbuster alts.)




4k posts on Alts, eh?  Holy crap, that's more posts than some of the lower level posters in the Hive have...


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> If he knows what is good for him he will say "Yes".




Hehe.  I was thinking the EXACT SAME THING.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:


> I kept up with Nightfall for a while, I know he's not an alt.




I miss Nightfall.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> IT IS TEH REI ZOMG!!!!!!




Rei is evil.  Wanna know why?  Cause she kills ANGELS!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Rei is evil.  Wanna know why?  Cause she kills ANGELS!




But didn't she die at the end (with the other 99.9999 repeating % of the population)?


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> That's too much reach for one man to contain!!!!
> 
> Heck, with the the Pole Arm, I'm already at 15 ft.  If I level it up much more it just becomes a ranged attack.  Really what I need is more silly power names.



 Well, you'll have plenty of time (not really) to come up with an idea about how to spend the 3 PP everyone will be receiving after I press the fast forward several hours button after Shayuri knocks out her opponent and everyone talks to the Mayor.



> May Pole?
> Pol(e) Pot?
> Pole Position?
> Pole Cat?




If he becomes a master at grappling he can create an attack called the Pole-Lock.


----------



## Blackrat

Gah! Should know better than to take the last cup of coffee from the pot... It's propably been standing there for at least an hour...


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:


> I miss Nightfall.



He's on AIM pretty often.


----------



## Jdvn1

Relique du Madde said:


> Different question, is he a god?  After all, it is good to know who has the ability to cause you to spontaneously combust.



I've never asked him. Would you like to test his powers? For the sake of science, of course.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Gah! Should know better than to take the last cup of coffee from the pot... It's propably been standing there for at least an hour...




The only thing to do is to finish that cup and brew some fresh coffee 

I had catastrophic coffee mug failure yesterday which was sad, get coffee, walk to desk and suddenly the mugs handle is no longer attached to said mug.  It was a sad moment.

OTOH today LFG is awesome!  I <3 Richard


----------



## Blackrat

Didn't work... Bummer... Forget all you might have seen here...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Didn't work... Bummer... Forget all you might have seen here...




[Jedi Mind Trick]This is not the post you are looking for? [/jedi mind trick]


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> [Jedi Mind Trick]This is not the post you are looking for? [/jedi mind trick]




What. You think you're somekinda jedi waving your hand around like that? I'm a Rodentian, mind tricks don't work on me, only posts. No posts, no cookies.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> I <3 Richard



 I <3 you too.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I <3 you too.




Now you are just being a clever d.....


----------



## Shabe

hafrogman said:


> That's too much reach for one man to contain!!!!
> 
> Heck, with the the Pole Arm, I'm already at 15 ft. If I level it up much more it just becomes a ranged attack. Really what I need is more silly power names.
> 
> May Pole?
> Pol(e) Pot?
> Pole Position?
> Pole Cat?




Man you just have to solve a problem with a ton of toxic waste or something, then you could like say "Da, now that is what I call a Poleution to our problem".


----------



## Phaezen

Shabe said:


> Man you just have to solve a problem with a ton of toxic waste or something, then you could like say "Da, now that is what I call a Poleution to our problem".




Whips out the Anvil of Pun-ishment and hurls it at Shabe


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I have no clue how to add on this... You're all just too puntastic at it. Luckily, this is now Shabes respunsibility.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Now you are just being a clever d.....



What? My name is Richard.


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I have no clue how to add on this... You're all just too puntastic at it. Luckily, this is now Shabes respunsibility.




Not too Shabey


----------



## hafrogman

Shabe said:


> Man you just have to solve a problem with a ton of toxic waste or something, then you could like say "Da, now that is what I call a Poleution to our problem".



And remember, kids: If you're not part of the solution, you're part of the precipitate.

Hmmm.  We should totally have public service messages after each episode of Salton City Needs Heroes.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> If he becomes a master at ...




That's pretty funny.

SMACK!


----------



## Ginnel

How about a series of minions on stilts the pole-eece!

or even 

a defensive slide move, I ain't touching that with a....

pickpocket move, Pole tax!

perform, pole dancer

temporary grant someone else your power, polerization!

Maybe we should catalog all these and we could have a poll for the most popular ones


----------



## Shabe

Phaezen said:


> Not too Shabey




I was in a TFC american clan and they kept calling me Shabby, mind you I was on a 56k connection in the UK. 
I usually say it as in Shade, 'cept with a b of course.

The 10 Ft Pole hasn't had to jump a great distance down has he and perform a poleland.


----------



## Ginnel

Shabe said:


> I was in a TFC american clan and they kept calling me Shabby, mind you I was on a 56k connection in the UK.
> I usually say it as in Shade, 'cept with a b of course.
> 
> The 10 Ft Pole hasn't had to jump a great distance down has he and perform a poleland.



He has infact on to an unsuspecting villan, Igor, though Froggy spared us that one


----------



## Shabe

Is his battle cry, "ITS POLLING TIME!"?


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> He has infact on to an unsuspecting villan, Igor, though Froggy spared us that one



Yeah, partially because I did not, in fact, Pole-land so much as Pole-miss.  Natural 1.  

I did of course, Pole-Vault to get up there in the first place.

I kind of like the Pole-eece.  (ROX-ANNE! You don't have to put on the red dress.)


----------



## Ginnel

Hmm now I want to play the Roxanne drinking game *sigh* that will have to wait for the weekend where if the weather stays sunny like it is there could be some outdoors drinking


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Hmm now I want to play the Roxanne drinking game *sigh* that will have to wait for the weekend where if the weather stays sunny like it is there could be some outdoors drinking



I can't say I'm familiar.

You sit on a street and take a shot every time you see a red dress?  Or every time you see a hooker?


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> I can't say I'm familiar.
> 
> You sit on a street and take a shot every time you see a red dress? Or every time you see a hooker?



Every time Roxanne is mentioned in the song take a drink  simple but effective


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Every time Roxanne is mentioned in the song take a drink  simple but effective




Ah. And here I thought it had something to do with the movie...
You know, the movie with the firechief with HUGE 



Spoiler



nose


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Every time Roxanne is mentioned in the song take a drink  simple but effective



Yeah, that's depressingly straight-forward.

Not to mention short.

You might have more fun playing it to the Steve Martin movie.  Lots more fun.  Alcohol poisoning is fun, right?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Ah. And here I thought it had something to do with the movie...
> You know, the movie with the firechief with HUGE
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> nose



Yeah, that'd be good fun.  Take a shot every time somebody makes a joke about C.D.'s enormous . . . appendage.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, partially because I did not, in fact, Pole-land so much as Pole-miss.  Natural 1.
> 
> I did of course, Pole-Vault to get up there in the first place.
> 
> I kind of like the Pole-eece.  (ROX-ANNE! You don't have to put on the red dress.)




Don't forget, when he get's sloppy drunk he is known to Pol-lick* people.


*I'll let you decide if those splatters are droll or something else.


----------



## Phaezen

Slow night in the Hive, slow week in the hive

*gets out his guitar and plays a slow blues groove*

*heads off to sleep*


----------



## Relique du Madde

I guess everyone is doing mid terms, or going on vacation or doing finals like I've been doing.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I guess everyone is doing mid terms, or going on vacation or doing finals like I've been doing.




I was sort of waiting for someone to change the subject away from poles.  I woulda done it, but I don't really have anything interesting to talk about at the moment.

Well, I could talk about my dnd campaign, but I'm sure no one cares about that, so I'm not gonna.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Sooooooo tired.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*mutters*

I sware I HATE CS4...


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> I was sort of waiting for someone to change the subject away from poles. I woulda done it, but I don't really have anything interesting to talk about at the moment.
> 
> Well, I could talk about my dnd campaign, but I'm sure no one cares about that, so I'm not gonna.



 Talk about whatever you want. That's the point of the thread. Don't be shy. Tell us about your pole.


----------



## Blackrat

Have I ever told you of my Drow Bard character? It was awesome. I actually managed to play a turn from fullblown drow evil to almost good neutral, and it all happened very naturally without forcing...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Almost?  What happened?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Have I ever told you of my Drow Bard character? It was awesome. I actually managed to play a turn from fullblown drow evil to almost good neutral, and it all happened very naturally without forcing...



 Hey, Baby. Want to hear about my 161st level cleric?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Almost?  What happened?



Well I couldn't make her good 'cause that would have cost me my prestige class abilities .


Aeson said:


> Hey, Baby. Want to hear about my 161st level cleric?



Well duh! I'm a geek, ofcourse I want to hear about it. Want to hear about my lvl 40 druid/40 cleric/40 Sorcerer/20 Fighter who was still mortal?


----------



## Dog Moon

Maybe cause Blackrat posted, but I remember one of my friends playing in 3e a ratroo, which was a race of basically anthropomorphic rats.  He was a mage and always perched on the Paladin's [Human] shoulders.

The Paladin Human, through numerous deaths [technically new characters, but the player always choose the same thing] remained female and very sexy.

My character was the idiotic firenewt [a race in the Forgotten Realms Monster Manual WAY back in somewhat early 3e].  It looks Charmander, which became its nickname.  This, of course, is the Firenewt that was oddly attracted to beautiful people and annoyed the Paladins [yes, all of them] to no end.  This led to the following statement:
DM: "You open the door into the study and see a Hag."
Firenewt: "What's her Charisma?"
DM: "Low!  It's a Hag!"

And, of course, the quote in my sig which cause me and the ratroo player to laugh uncontrollably for like 10 minutes before we could finally manage to explain why we were laughing to everyone else who was staring at us and giving us funny looks.

Well, that occurred long ago, but I still remember it quite fondly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not to sound political, but Obama's rep with the ReliqueDuMadde faction* increased by +10 due to his "like the special Olympics" comment on Leno.

Any person (especially a US President who is trying to be all inclusive hope monger) who can offhandedly, inadvertently and nonchalantly, create a new insult ON NATIONAL TELIVISION is deserves a point or two towards having a Good Reputation with my personal faction.


*I'm using the WoW scale starting at neutral.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Well, that occurred long ago, but I still remember it quite fondly.




Oh, the good ol' days .

Okay, now I got to tell you about the bard.

Forgotten Realms:
So the game started as a drow campaign in [Surprice!] Menzoberranzan. I don't remember what all the characters were but most of us were playing drow ofcourse and there was an orc slave. My character was a female bard of a minor noble house from another town. She worshipped Kiaransalee (spl?), the drow goddess of death. She had lost her house and status but because she was visiting "allies" in Menz, she still had her life. Because of her beauty and skill she was then adopted to the "allied" house.

That's enough of the backstory I think.

Anyways, the matriarch sends the group to investigate something in yet another drow town. The whole thing is an utter failure and the group (what's left of it) ends up prisoners to the drow who live on the surface. I don't remember the name of the group but they are led by that lame (literally) sorcerer. (It's in the 3e Campaign Setting)

They escape. Well, rather two of them escapes, my bard and the orc slave, the others don't survive. After a while they hook up with some other people who are not so good either. The orc then decides to lead them to his homeland in the High Forest. On their way there, my character and one other ends up prisoner to the surface elves... (prisoner again, and it won't be the last time). A halfling, one of the people they hooked up with, risks his life in a daring rescue which (due to some really awesome rolls) succeeds above expectations. This is the first time that someone has risked his life for my character and she is taken aback by such behaviour. (the foundation towards good is set...)

They finally reach High Forest and the orc "kingdom" there. With some charisma, charm, diplomacy and bluff my bard soon finds herself on the good side of the Orc Boss. The Boss ofcourse needs some help with some pesky problems and sends the group to eradicate a kobold tribe nearby. With some more diplomacy, a bit of killing, bluff and intimidation, the bard finds herself a queen of a kobold tribe... She starts an iron fisted rule and builds a throne from the skulls of her foes (Hey, she *still* worships a goddess of death ).

Unfortunately, the other enemies of the Orc Boss aren't very happy with the kobold tribe allying with him, so they send a taskforce to deal with the issue. This results in the bard and few of the group [surprice] prisoned! But guess what. The sneaky hobbit... er halfling manages to elude the taskforce and sets up a daring rescue... 

This time it doesn't go as well. He does manage to rescue most of us, but loses his own life in the process. This is another bang to my bard, as someone has now shown her what true friendship means.

At this point I pick up Dirge Singer PRC.

The Orc Boss isn't very happy... Actually he blames the group for the failure and we find ourselves on the run again.

I believe that at this point my character is now the only one left of the original group, since I don't remember the orc being with us anymore.

This time they meet with a group of elves that are willing to give her the benefit of doubt, mostly because of her charms, diplomacy and lot of bluff... And well, 'cause they were PC's 

These elves are all goody-two-shoes, but the bard figures that they are her best chance of survival at the moment so she hides her contempt. (The adventure itself changes attitude somewhat at this point since half of the group is now good, and the rest, with the exception of the drow, are neutral.)

There is quite a few adventures from this point on when we don't lose but one character, who is then replaced by a frigging paladin. The drow has by now acquired a brooch of non-detection, and a hat of disquise so the paladin thinks she's one of the elves. And during the adventures the influence of the elves has started to rub on her.


Then something horrible happens during some adventure and most of the group is wiped out. The bard, realising that she's now willing to sacrifice herself for the good of her friends, needs to strike out the evil off of her sheet .

Anyways, due to luck (bad luck), she is now alone with the darned paladin...

Still being a stranger on the surface she has no idea what to do now, so she follows the paladin's lead... To Waterdeep. Remembering tales from her past she remembers that there is a little known drow outpost under the place, with drow who have turned their backs to the old traditions...

At this point she takes the command and they find a way to Skullport and eventually to the temple of Eilestraee. Considering these drow outcasts to be her only way to be back with her own people she decides to strike out with them.

A few more adventures, she eventually converts to worship Eilestraee though she'll never become fully good. Then she meets her demise at the claws of a Deep Dragon... 



It was my longest living character with time in real world taking almost two years with that campaign.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> And, of course, the quote in my sig which cause me and the ratroo player to laugh uncontrollably for like 10 minutes before we could finally manage to explain why we were laughing to everyone else who was staring at us and giving us funny looks.




For the record, that is one of my favorite quotes/sigs on this site.


----------



## Ginnel

I think in situations such as this an earth shattering

Kaboo....phuzzle

aww drat, for some reason theres drool on the explosives :/


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> I think in situations such as this an earth shattering
> 
> Kaboo....phuzzle
> 
> aww drat, for some reason theres drool on the explosives :/




Looks at the half nibbled cookie where the explosives should be.  Hopes no-one will notice the odd buldge in his trenchcoat pocket...


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Looks at the half nibbled cookie where the explosives should be.  Hopes no-one will notice the odd buldge in his trenchcoat pocket...




Ooh... A cookie...
*Eats the cookie*


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Aeson said:


> Hey, Baby. Want to hear about my 161st level cleric?




What's that character's level?


It's over 9,000!


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Heh, apparently you got so great interest that I'll remove my submission. Hadn't even had chance to look at backgrounds yet



Bah, and here I was hoping for more Blackrat gaming goodness.  I mean, yeah, I've got the Viking. . . but is that really enough?

On a side note, today I am 90% of the way to old-fartdom.  Wee.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Nibbles on hafrogman's legs*


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Oh, the good ol' days .
> 
> Okay, now I got to tell you about the bard.




Huh, I thought you were joking too....

Well, since we are all gamers and played LOTS of games, probably, anyone ELSE want to share a character?  Liven up the Hive!  Feels almost dead in here recently...


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> For the record, that is one of my favorite quotes/sigs on this site.




Proof that some people DO read sigs!    And thanks, btw.  I'm glad that quote has made other people laugh.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> *Nibbles on hafrogman's legs*




Oho!  Apparently someone ELSE enjoys eating other people as well, GALEROS!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Oho!  Apparently someone ELSE enjoys eating other people as well, GALEROS!




He is so tasty and froggy!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Huh, I thought you were joking too....
> 
> Well, since we are all gamers and played LOTS of games, probably, anyone ELSE want to share a character?  Liven up the Hive!  Feels almost dead in here recently...




I may post something later.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Well, since we are all gamers and played LOTS of games, probably, anyone ELSE want to share a character?  Liven up the Hive!  Feels almost dead in here recently...



It is dead in here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I dunno.  For the most part, the characters in my games never seem that memorable.  I often wonder if it's because I'm a bad role-player, or if it's because the only games I find are with bad role-players, or if because everyone is a bad role-player and the internet just makes it seem like every table should be like Piratecat's group.

I do enjoy the characters I have in PbP though.

And there is one funny story from my real-life games.

Jeff is DMing us through a homebrew campaign.  Valerie has recently joined the game as Auren, who is tall, blonde, built like a brick house and just about as smart.  She's also about the only character who uses a sword, so when an intelligent magical sword shows up in the treasure, she picks it up and finds herself outsmarted by her own weapon.

Jeff thinks it would be an awesome quirk if the sword demanded that she scream its name, 'Randar' every time she charged into battle.


Jeff:  They don't look friendly, roll for initiative.
Valerie: I got a 20!
Jeff: Alright, you're up first.
Valerie: I charge!
Jeff: SAY MY NAME!!!!!
Valerie: !. . J. . j. . jeff?


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Oho!  Apparently someone ELSE enjoys eating other people as well, GALEROS!





Galeros said:


> He is so tasty and froggy!



I think I'm going to run away now.


----------



## Ginnel

I've posted about the character behind my board name at least twice here already and I think you mostly know my actual name and some of the weird going ons in my life 


LOVE the frog smilie!!!!!!

Oh yeah Norks!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> LOVE the frog smilie!!!!!!



Yeah, with the hive so dead, I actually got bored enough to sign up over at CM.  I found the frog there, and I found it far too me to not use.  

Sadly my real life in interminably dull.  My trivia team looks like it's giving up the ghost, my family is all gone, I never see my roommates.  And work is. . .  well, if it were fun, interesting and exciting then they wouldn't have to pay me to be here.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...then they wouldn't have to pay me to be here.




But they'd have to feed you right? Because if you weren't getting paid, you'd starve.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> i think i'm going to run away now.




nom nom nom nom


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> But they'd have to feed you right? Because if you weren't getting paid, you'd starve.



Probably not for about two years, longer if I cut back on my spending habits.


----------



## The_Warlock

That's impressive.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> That's impressive.



I've had a couple of lucky (or unlucky) windfalls, plus some decent savings over the past three years.

It'll all go kaput if I ever decide to buy a house or have a kid or do something else stupidly expensive.


----------



## The_Warlock

True, but at least you COULD do something stupidly expensive. It's always nice to have that option.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> True, but at least you COULD do something stupidly expensive. It's always nice to have that option.



This is true.  But then a lot of the time it's fun to just do something stupid and cheap.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Proof that some people DO read sigs!    And thanks, btw.  I'm glad that quote has made other people laugh.



It's a really good one, D.M.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> This is true.  But then a lot of the time it's fun to just do something stupid and cheap.




Also true!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Huh, I thought you were joking too....
> 
> Well, since we are all gamers and played LOTS of games, probably, anyone ELSE want to share a character?  Liven up the Hive!  Feels almost dead in here recently...






hafrogman said:


> Yeah, with the hive so dead, I actually got bored enough to sign up over at CM.  I found the frog there, and I found it far too me to not use.




Maybe it's one of those weeks, you know, the dull before the storm.  


Last night I pretty much finished my final project for my flash class...  I just need to make a title screen and a instructions screen then I'll be completely finished.  The project's a basic shooter.   The only problem with the game is that it has a wierd error which I have no idea how to fix (the game doesn't want to remove the player sprite from the screen after reaching the game over screen.)  I'm thinking that I could fix it by placing the player sprite into a container. and then removing that container from the screen.


----------



## Aeson

No one has wished the frog a happy birthday yet? It is your birthday, right? You're not some alt with a fake birthday are you?


I know it's been a little slow lately. It happens. We also don't have someone to drive the conversations forward.


----------



## Aeson

I'll pose my question here since it isn't getting a response in the software forum.

Can anyone suggest a data recovery software? I'm looking for something free or at least cheap. I found a demo of Data Doctor. All it would  do was let me look at the folders and mock me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ooooh, I am sorry I did not wish you a Happy Birthday Sooner Mr. Froggy!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY  MR. FROGGY!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I'll pose my question here since it isn't getting a response in the software forum.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a data recovery software? I'm looking for something free or at least cheap. I found a demo of Data Doctor. All it would  do was let me look at the folders and mock me.




Unfortunately no..

What are you trying to do recovered deleted things or corrupt files?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> No one has wished the frog a happy birthday yet? It is your birthday, right? You're not some alt with a fake birthday are you?



It is my birthday.  I am not actually an alt.  You're thinking of ToadDude.







Galeros said:


> Ooooh, I am sorry I did not wish you a Happy Birthday Sooner Mr. Froggy!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY  MR. FROGGY!!!!



See, Aeson?  Galeros wished me a happy birthday.  

Thanks, both of you.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Unfortunately no..
> 
> What are you trying to do recovered deleted things or corrupt files?



Nothing here, either, I'm afraid.  I've never recovered data, as best as I can recall.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> No one has wished the frog a happy birthday yet? It is your birthday, right? You're not some alt with a fake birthday are you?




Maybe if we don't wish him happy birthday he might do something extremely stupid like fake a hangover tomorrow morning.

So um... happy spawning day.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Or is it brooding day?  I'm not an expert on frogs so I wouldn't know.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Or is it brooding day?  I'm not an expert on frogs so I wouldn't know.



Presumably hatching day.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, happy birthday!


----------



## Dog Moon

So.... in my campaign the PCs want to recruit the Angels in Celestia in order to gain their help fighting the Demons who now control Ptolus.  However, the Portals to Celestia are all blocked, so they can't get through.  I plan on having the contact a Fallen Angel who knows a hidden back entrance into Celestia.  My question for the Hive is: what do you think this Fallen Celestial would require in trade for his/her help?  [Should be something more interesting than simply wealth].


----------



## Darkness

Happy birthday, froggy!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Huh, I thought you were joking too....
> 
> Well, since we are all gamers and played LOTS of games, probably, anyone ELSE want to share a character?  Liven up the Hive!  Feels almost dead in here recently...




Have in the past and what was the result..... next subject.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> So.... in my campaign the PCs want to recruit the Angels in Celestia in order to gain their help fighting the Demons who now control Ptolus.  However, the Portals to Celestia are all blocked, so they can't get through.  I plan on having the contact a Fallen Angel who knows a hidden back entrance into Celestia.  My question for the Hive is: what do you think this Fallen Celestial would require in trade for his/her help?  [Should be something more interesting than simply wealth].





The soul of their first born sons/daughters.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Have in the past and what was the result..... next subject.




I don't seem to remember the result.  Although apparently you do and you don't remember it fondly, for some reason...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> I don't seem to remember the result.  Although apparently you do and you don't remember it fondly, for some reason...




Why do I have a feeling that it went like this...


Mega:  Some thought provoking stuff...
REV Alt:  MOLEST ME PLEASE!
Everyone Else:  Ok!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We're sharing PC designs now?


----------



## Relique du Madde

They are... I can, seeing that the only game I'm in currently I'm GMing. :<

Of course, I could mention my ideas behind an old character I played in a M&M game of ran by Jemal's, or another one that never was played (but was actually cool), but I was thinking of reusing those concepts in my pbp game or in a future game...


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Nothing here, either, I'm afraid. I've never recovered data, as best as I can recall.






Relique du Madde said:


> Unfortunately no..
> 
> What are you trying to do recovered deleted things or corrupt files?



 I'm trying to recover some deleted files. Some people never learn. No one should let parents near a computer.


----------



## Blackrat

Happy B-Day Froggy!

Am I late?...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Happy birthday, hafrogman!



Dog Moon said:


> So.... in my campaign the PCs want to recruit the Angels in Celestia in order to gain their help fighting the Demons who now control Ptolus.  However, the Portals to Celestia are all blocked, so they can't get through.  I plan on having the contact a Fallen Angel who knows a hidden back entrance into Celestia.  My question for the Hive is: what do you think this Fallen Celestial would require in trade for his/her help?  [Should be something more interesting than simply wealth].




A kiss? (Sorry, recently re-watched the Matrix trilogy...  )
Maybe he demands help in his case? Does he want back? Does he desire revenge? Does he want a place among the Devils? 

Maybe something metaphysical, and the PCs have to find a way to find a physical representation of it?

How about their ability to laugh or sing (just for a short time)? 

I recently thought about 4E Angels and angel mythology in the real world. There is always this idea of "Angelic Choirs" - I guess a "Choir" would be equivalent of a military unit in the Angelic Hierarchy. But still, a choir is about singing - a fallen angel might no longer be allowed to sing (or even able), because he was expelled from the Choir. Maybe he misses that?


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> So.... in my campaign the PCs want to recruit the Angels in Celestia in order to gain their help fighting the Demons who now control Ptolus. However, the Portals to Celestia are all blocked, so they can't get through. I plan on having the contact a Fallen Angel who knows a hidden back entrance into Celestia. My question for the Hive is: what do you think this Fallen Celestial would require in trade for his/her help? [Should be something more interesting than simply wealth].



A simple, one favour you must complete in the future should have the party running for the hills 

Killing a rival fallen/proper angel?

Vouching for the fallen angel to get unfallen?

Happy Birthday Froggy!


----------



## Goldmoon

Afternoon hive. We're back but we may be leaving again in a few hours. Not sure yet. How is everyone doing?

Happy late Birthday Froggy!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Happy birthday, hafrogman!
> 
> 
> 
> A kiss? (Sorry, recently re-watched the Matrix trilogy...  )
> Maybe he demands help in his case? Does he want back? Does he desire revenge? Does he want a place among the Devils?
> 
> Maybe something metaphysical, and the PCs have to find a way to find a physical representation of it?
> 
> How about their ability to laugh or sing (just for a short time)?
> 
> I recently thought about 4E Angels and angel mythology in the real world. There is always this idea of "Angelic Choirs" - I guess a "Choir" would be equivalent of a military unit in the Angelic Hierarchy. But still, a choir is about singing - a fallen angel might no longer be allowed to sing (or even able), because he was expelled from the Choir. Maybe he misses that?




Hrm.  Okay, I'm going to go one little step farther and say he lost his voice.  It was his punishment.  I'll go with he's not truly a Fallen Angel, but that he was banished to find his lost voice as a punishment for some deed [perhaps losing a decisive battle against the Demons; made the wrong decision - chose love over and duty and this allowed the woman he loved to be saved, but cost the battle and the strategic location to fall into Demon hands].

Now...where would his voice be found?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> We're sharing PC designs now?




Sort of...sporadically.  I don't know.  Was sort of typing random things.  I'm like a thousand monkeys sitting at a keyboard.  Sometimes what I say is cool and makes sense; other times, it appears to be gibberish considering how many people pay attention to it.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Afternoon hive. We're back but we may be leaving again in a few hours. Not sure yet. How is everyone doing?



For the most part, all proceeds apace.  Except for Mega who seems to have finally cracked.  


Goldmoon said:


> Happy late Birthday Froggy!



Thank you.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Why do I have a feeling that it went like this...
> 
> 
> Mega:  Some thought provoking stuff...
> REV Alt:  MOLEST ME PLEASE!
> Everyone Else:  Ok!




Whew, boy am I glad I missed the molestation of Rev [or Rev's alt].


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Sort of...sporadically.  I don't know.  Was sort of typing random things.  I'm like a thousand monkeys sitting at a keyboard.  Sometimes what I say is cool and makes sense; other times, it appears to be gibberish considering how many people pay attention to it.



It is said that an infinite number of monkeys given an infinite number of time will produce all the great works of literature.

. . . the Hive?

53 monkeys. . . 27 minutes.


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm. Okay, I'm going to go one little step farther and say he lost his voice. It was his punishment. I'll go with he's not truly a Fallen Angel, but that he was banished to find his lost voice as a punishment for some deed [perhaps losing a decisive battle against the Demons; made the wrong decision - chose love over and duty and this allowed the woman he loved to be saved, but cost the battle and the strategic location to fall into Demon hands].
> 
> Now...where would his voice be found?



Theres a few places we could go with this, it could be bound to a magical items (needs the voice of several being to make it work) possibly a mask/voice disguiser or maybe even a portable choir.

A creature who has been cursed without a voice could be stealing new ones, or the creature could be a collector of voices.


The voice itself may have been turned into physical representation and be running free somewhere, or this may have happend first before the previous suggestions


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> The voice itself may have been turned into physical representation and be running free somewhere, or this may have happend first before the previous suggestions



I like this idea, mostly because I like Peter Pan.  Perhaps the Voice has taken on its own life.  The wandering bard, with the voice of an angel, is in fact the physical personification of the voice in question.  The Voice cannot be physically compelled to return, it must be convinced to return of its own free will.  Thus the angel, who has no voice to give his argument words, must enlist the party to plead on his behalf.

If you wish to expand the quest, perhaps the bard has one final task that must be performed before it will be willing to give up its mortal existence.


----------



## Wereserpent

Afternoon Hive!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> I don't seem to remember the result.  Although apparently you do and you don't remember it fondly, for some reason...




ignored.

I was ignored as everyone decided to change subject and move on.


You know what REALLY bugs me here-

The only person (s) that recognized me and would think about what I had to say have either been banned or is lost whenever Goldmoon shows up.

I am having possibly THE worst time of my life currently and I have no outlet.  I have kept my time here limited because I didn't want to bring people down and I felt it woiuld be ignored anyway.

Back at some point undetermined.


----------



## Knightfall

Try not to let it get you down, mega.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> I like this idea, mostly because I like Peter Pan.  Perhaps the Voice has taken on its own life.  The wandering bard, with the voice of an angel, is in fact the physical personification of the voice in question.  The Voice cannot be physically compelled to return, it must be convinced to return of its own free will.  Thus the angel, who has no voice to give his argument words, must enlist the party to plead on his behalf.
> 
> If you wish to expand the quest, perhaps the bard has one final task that must be performed before it will be willing to give up its mortal existence.




You three are cruel.  Just imagine how many people were misdiagnosed as being scizto because of that fallen angel's mischievous voice.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> ignored.
> 
> I was ignored as everyone decided to change subject and move on.
> 
> 
> You know what REALLY bugs me here-
> 
> The only person (s) that recognized me and would think about what I had to say have either been banned or is lost whenever Goldmoon shows up.
> 
> I am having possibly THE worst time of my life currently and I have no outlet.  I have kept my time here limited because I didn't want to bring people down and I felt it woiuld be ignored anyway.
> 
> Back at some point undetermined.




Well when ever Goldmoon appeared it usually was just her and Aeson talking for several hours before people started filtering into the hive.  I actually responded to some of the things you said, but that unfortunately got buried in the endless conversation that arose around Goldmoon/Aeson hammering out some personal issues.


----------



## Knightfall

Hey Relique, how's life treating you?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Alrigfht except for all the final projects that are due before tuesday.


----------



## Ginnel

megamania said:


> ignored.
> 
> I was ignored as everyone decided to change subject and move on.
> 
> 
> You know what REALLY bugs me here-
> 
> The only person (s) that recognized me and would think about what I had to say have either been banned or is lost whenever Goldmoon shows up.
> 
> I am having possibly THE worst time of my life currently and I have no outlet. I have kept my time here limited because I didn't want to bring people down and I felt it woiuld be ignored anyway.
> 
> Back at some point undetermined.



Your not alone in being ignored Mega everyone has had that experience.

and I think you're out of line on the Goldmoon comment.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> ignored.
> 
> I was ignored as everyone decided to change subject and move on.
> 
> 
> You know what REALLY bugs me here-
> 
> The only person (s) that recognized me and would think about what I had to say have either been banned or is lost whenever Goldmoon shows up.
> 
> I am having possibly THE worst time of my life currently and I have no outlet.  I have kept my time here limited because I didn't want to bring people down and I felt it woiuld be ignored anyway.
> 
> Back at some point undetermined.




Awww, we luv u Mega!

The Hive has slowed down some, so you should be able to get some comments in without them being buried by other conversation.

*Hugs Mega*


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Alrigfht except for all the final projects that are due before tuesday.



Sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dog Moon said:


> ...the molestation of Rev...




Good name for a bad movie!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I recieved word from rev again.

[sblock="What he basically said.."]
He wishes he had the chance to tell the truth and apologize properly to everyone for what he did including all the toying he did using the alts.

He wants everyone in the hive to know that he is sorry 100 times over, and misses everyone regardless of how they feel about him.
[/sblock]

In other news, I feel like going over to Roscoe's chicken.


----------



## megamania

I don't recognize the referrence. 


As for your e-mail..... I already have it along with physical mailing address.   Thankyou for the thought.


I am sorry I crapped on folks here but things are bad for me at this point.   I'm in a dark place myself and see no way out of it.  That's life.... at least my life.    Folks laugh at it and think I am either full of BS or at the least exaggerate it but I do not.

EN World has been the closest thing to a life preserver in my sea of madness and I feel someone has let the air of it.

I wish I could get help but can not as 1) my insurance doesn't cover it 2) I can't afford it 3) I have no time for it and finally 4) I doubt it is something that work in a timely mnanner.


I have come to wonder if others at EN World are also in different stages of crap.  This may be why there is denial and/or lets laugh at it instead kind of mental defense going on.   Folks are handling the Fru / Rev thing diffferently since no one saw it coming.   I did but misjudged the degree or depth of it.   Others here I had seen as being much deeper in the mental crap that he ever was.

I will no doubt be kicked out of here eventually which sucks.   I did / do like being here but my frustration currently is making it hard for me to be rational about it.   No matter what I do to "correct" it it always comes back and usually worse than before.

Anyway.... before being banned I am self banning myself.   I will remove this address from my favorites to make it a bigger issue to return here (due to Modem- 10 minutes of site jumping) and maybe only when I feel I have chilled enough I will return.

sorry if I went any one's egos or feelings in the process.

Andy


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mega- don't go until they kick you out!

Everyone goes through the occasional s--tstorm and it weighs on them.  How they handle it depends upon a variety of factors.

I'm in one- well, I've been in one for some time- but I don't feel the need to share.

But the point remains- if we're your life preserver, don't let go!  Rev may have let some of the air out, but I know *I'm *full of it (mostly hot, too) and keep putting it back onto/into the site.


----------



## The_Warlock

First off, Mega, why would you get kicked out? 

That makes no sense. This little corner of EnWorld is the home of the Stream of Consciouness chat. 

And that may be the issue. When one or more people are following a conversation or two amidst a stream of posts, they tend to stick with the one they are with, or don't even see some posts if they don't specifically go back far enough to follow multiple threads. 

Beyond that, I don't know what to say, except do what you feel you need to do, including hang out and add to the stream of consciousness as you feel up to it.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> ignored.
> 
> I was ignored as everyone decided to change subject and move on.
> 
> 
> You know what REALLY bugs me here-
> 
> The only person (s) that recognized me and would think about what I had to say have either been banned or is lost whenever Goldmoon shows up.
> 
> I am having possibly THE worst time of my life currently and I have no outlet. I have kept my time here limited because I didn't want to bring people down and I felt it woiuld be ignored anyway.
> 
> Back at some point undetermined.




Geez, Mega, I had no idea you felt that way. You could have said something to me. I would have taken a break from the hive for awhile if thats what you wanted. I don't want for anyone to be ignored.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> I recieved word from rev again...




I understand it's paraphrasing, but sure sounds like a tweenager trying to express extreme sorrow to an authority figure while actually being completely unapologetic.

Apology refused. Return to sender. COD if possible. 

Meh.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, I'm outta here. Breakfast is early, and I'm running a game tomorrow.

Take care all, however you need to.


----------



## Ginnel

The NIN/JA 2009 tour with Nine Inch Nails, Jane's Addiction, and Street Sweeper begins May 8th in West Palm Beach.

I thought this might interest some of you people in the States.

I would give quite a lot to see one of those shows (although i don't know who street sweeper are)

------------------------------------

Mega my comment was one of many, now I'm gonna be supportive but i'm not going to ignore things I think are wrong.
I'm going to take a guess that you focused on my rather unflattering post than the 3 or 4 posts or undiluted support for you.

Don't go, I like your posts/your presence here, but as said before I'm not going to ignore stuff that I personally think is out of line.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Andy seriously.  You're not the only person in the hive with some form of a mental illness.  I personally and bipolar (I have no medical insurance, so I suffer in silence, and even if I did I against taking mind altering medication).  Right now my life sort of sucks.

I work form my family, so my inheritance depends on if I decide to not quit.  My mom nags me about graduating from collage. I barely make ends meet and was forced into bankruptcy, and as a result am struggling to get a school loan to finish school. And tonight I got rear ended by a skinhead who was speeding in a pick up truck and ended up with my car's rear all smashed up while barely managing to avoid crashing into a tree when my car was forced onto the street's island.   Then, the bastard fled and I got bitched at from my mom because the tow truck took my car away since the officer wouldn't allow me to drive it home.

So yeah, life sucks all around.

Besides, there is no reference to Rosco's chicken.  It was a place I've always wanted to eat at which has a tendency to appear in some movies that take place in Long Beach.  We didn't go there.  Instead my gf and I went to eat at Mel's Drive in on Sunset then drove down Sunset towards Santa Monica before heading back and getting into an accident 5 - 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Btw...  this was the song that was playing when I got rear ended.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUPHrLr2nAw"]Voltaire - The ship's going down.[/ame]

[sblock="Lyrics for Goldmoon"]

A gargantuan hole in the bow, will the ocean to enter allow.
Oh but more a sin than letting it in it's letting our good fortune out.
The nest to the storm did succumb, while the crow hid his fear in the rum.
And the mast, it broke and threw out the bloke and well now he's surely my chum.

Love letters from under his bed, holds the cabin boy over his head
A futile try to keep it dry what tears have already wet.
They were penned by a girl in Merak, and the Javanese value their tact.
She'll conclude he's horribly rude 'cause he's sure as hell not writing back.

(Chorus)
'Cause this ship's going down
All on account of the weather
Though we'll drown
There's no need to frown
'Cause we're all going together
And I won't say "Woe is me"
As I disappear into the sea
'Cause I'm in good company
As we're all going together

I've had women of every kind, but the only one truly was mine
Is the one at home who'll be alone when I am full-up with brine.
For my son I had always a plan, for to raise him as best as I can.
Oh well you can bet, my only regret is to not see him grow to a man.

(Chorus)
'Cause this ship's going down
All on account of the weather
Though we'll drown
There's no need to frown
'Cause we're all going together
And I won't say "Woe is me"
As I disappear into the sea
'Cause I'm in good company
As we're all going together

I was sinking down into the brine, when a curious sight caught my eye.
Seaman Shaft had found him a raft and was makin' a speedy goodbye.
At the risk of sounding absurd, I have always been good as my word.
So a fishgig I, lanced into his eye and I knocked his ass overboard.

(Chorus)
'Cause this ship's going down
All on account of the weather
Though we'll drown
There's no need to frown
'Cause we're all going together
And I won't say "Woe is me"
As I disappear into the sea
Oh hell!
'Cause you've all been so good to me
So we're all going together. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dog Moon said:


> Hrm.  Okay, I'm going to go one little step farther and say he lost his voice.  It was his punishment.  I'll go with he's not truly a Fallen Angel, but that he was banished to find his lost voice as a punishment for some deed [perhaps losing a decisive battle against the Demons; made the wrong decision - chose love over and duty and this allowed the woman he loved to be saved, but cost the battle and the strategic location to fall into Demon hands].
> 
> Now...where would his voice be found?




Hafrogmans idea is cool. 

My first idea was more "pedestrian" - they need to kill a Destrachan that got his voice. 

I am also partial to the idea that one of the PCs have to give up his own voice for awhile. (Bad idea for a spellcaster, especially a Bard) - and then the Angel will have to talk to someone, but since he's using the characters voice, the character will have to roll the diplomacy check(s) for him (with his own modifier). (might be an opportunity for a skill challenge, but that might be difficult in your campaign) Since you _want_ the PCs to get through the gate, the check shouldn't determine whether they get through, but it determines whether the Angel will get his voice back. A variety of ideas:
1) On a success, it's easy - the Angel gets his voice back, the PCs know how to use the secret entry. He is also forever thankful to them, and might even help them in an upcoming battle or so.
2) On a "minor" failure (as determined by you), the Angel is still grateful, but doesn't get his voice back. He shows them the path, giving the voice bac.
3) On a "great" failure, the Angel is angry - the PCs made things worse, he isn't going to give the voice back. The PCs only choice is killing him now.

I would probably set it up in way so that the moment the Angel gets the characters voice, they also know the secret passage way. So the could entirely ignore the Angels goals afterwards and kill him or go away mute. But of course, they only receive a real reward if they really help him out. (And it probably shouldn't matter whether they fail or not - grant XP as if they had overcome the Angel. No or less XP only if they choose to not help the Angel.).

To emphasize how hard the loss of a voice might be, you might want to include a small combat after the voice is lost - maybe the PCs need to fight themselves through some hostiles before the Angel can plead his case (or while the Angel pleads his case.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Mutters*

Frak!  I left my notes for my pbp along with my M&M 2e hardcopy in my car....  damn it!  

So that makes 3 things I left in my car when it was towed (including my house keys).  :^/


----------



## Aeson

Welcome back Goldie. I hope things went well for you.

Andy: you've seen we all care. You've even seen people that don't know you care. We all care about you. We all say things here that get ignored. Goldmoon has gotten enough of my stuff she's started to ignore some of it. Most everyone else ignores it also. Its nothing personal against you.

Have you thought of going to church? If nothing else they may be able to counsel you. You don't have much to lose from trying. You might even make some friends along the way. 

No one here needs to take a break because of someone else. Goldmoon shouldn't be made to feel guilty for anything. I'm sure you'll realize this when the upswing comes.  

Relique: I'm sorry to hear about the wreck. I'm glad you're ok.
Thank you for the update from Rev. It looks like some of us need more time.


----------



## Aeson

I went back to the pool hall where I met the redhead last week. She wasn't there of course but I had a good time anyway. My friend and I played pool and I even won a few games. We chatted with and played pool with a hot waitress.


----------



## Ginnel

How about the "fallen angel" had his voice stolen by a fellow angel? the angel unable to communicate/defend himself was then framed for a crime this fellow angel commited?

The angel now known as Mute hangs around this city doing errands being a guide, but only has a slate board around his neck for communication or something.

You could have the intro being a character touches him and gets a flashback/premonition (either from the players connection with the divine or a magic items or whatever) of Angels entering the city with mute at the door opening it.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I went back to the pool hall where I met the redhead last week. She wasn't there of course but I had a good time anyway. My friend and I played pool and I even won a few games. We chatted with and played pool with a hot waitress.



Ginnel likes this  [/facebook]


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Ginnel likes this  [/facebook]



There was no happy ending though.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I must admit I prefer talking about game stuff than about emotional problems, because I always fear I might give bad advice and than it's not about a sucky game event, it's about causing people to suffer on a more fundamental level. 

So, I hope this ain't bad advice, mega:
If you feel bad, don't isolate yourself from friends and people you can talk.
It might be an evolutionary positive behavior for the species if the "sick" are removing themselves from others to avoid transfering diseases, but in our time and with emotional or mental issues, I don't think that is not a "good" trait anymore and you better keep in contact with people, how ever hard it might be.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I must admit I prefer talking about game stuff than about emotional problems, because I always fear I might give bad advice and than it's not about a sucky game event, it's about causing people to suffer on a more fundamental level.
> 
> So, I hope this ain't bad advice, mega:
> If you feel bad, don't isolate yourself from friends and people you can talk.
> It might be an evolutionary positive behavior for the species if the "sick" are removing themselves from others to avoid transfering diseases, but in our time and with emotional or mental issues, I don't think that is not a "good" trait anymore and you better keep in contact with people, how ever hard it might be.



That was good advice. 

I can understand how you feel about not wanting to talk about the problems. Sometimes some of us need to vent or at least talk to someone that we hope cares. 

One thing I've noticed about the people of this board and it goes for the folks at Circvs also. We ALL have some kind of mental issues. Some more worse than others. We gather here because we can feel at home with people like us. Its not all about gaming. I'm sure I'm not the only one coming here that isn't talking about gaming right now. I wasn't kidding when I said we're all mad here.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> We ALL have some kind of mental issues.




I am perfectly fine mentally. I think.

Mega: I hope things get better for you Mega. The Hive is here for you.

Relique: That is terrible about your car. I am glad that Rev contacted you again Relique. I accept his apology, although I was not even upset with him to begin with.

Goldmoon: Glad to see you back in the Hive.

Anyhoo, I have got to get back to working on an eight page paper that is due tomorrow. I will still be here though.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> ignored.
> 
> I was ignored as everyone decided to change subject and move on.
> 
> 
> You know what REALLY bugs me here-
> 
> The only person (s) that recognized me and would think about what I had to say have either been banned or is lost whenever Goldmoon shows up.
> 
> I am having possibly THE worst time of my life currently and I have no outlet.  I have kept my time here limited because I didn't want to bring people down and I felt it woiuld be ignored anyway.
> 
> Back at some point undetermined.




Huh.  Odd.  I always thought the Hive was supportive of everyone, including you.  From what I can tell from the responses, we all are sorry if we have not given you the support you need.  Do not worry about talking about stuff on the Hive because we all do that.  Especially do not feel the need to leave.  We don't want to and I don't think we understand why you would be banned.

I hope you return once to see our posts requesting you to stay before banning yourself...


----------



## Wereserpent

Arrrgh.

Stupid Paper having to be eight pages long!


----------



## Dog Moon

Thanks for the ideas, everyone.  I'll let y'all know after next week how everything goes [gaming next Saturday, didn't get that far yesterday].


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Thanks for the ideas, everyone.  I'll let y'all know after next week how everything goes [gaming next Saturday, didn't get that far yesterday].




*Pets the Doggy*


----------



## Ginnel

You know this new Galeros seems the most grown up one yet


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> You know this new Galeros seems the most grown up one yet




I am all grown up now.


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> I am all grown up now.



You turned 21 without us noticing?


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> You turned 21 without us noticing?




No, that is not for a few months still.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*mutters*  Towing companies and insurance companies are a bunch of scam artists.

I'm not even sure if I'm covered my insurance right now.  The cards I got in this one packet from AAA two weeks ago WERE FOR THE POLICY THAT ENDED LAST NIGHT!!!  LAST F''ING NIGHT... 1 AND A HALF HOURS BEFORE MY ACCIDENT!!

Seriously... what's more F'D is that.  When I call the insurance I have to ask if I'm still insured then if I am I have to call and report the accident. :^/  God damn.


Then there is a matter of having to pay for the tow because "Tripple A" would cover the towing... BUT as a result of the cops calling in the tow and the driver not even asking me for my AAA (even after I asked him if my AAA would pay for the tow) I ended up having my mom LEND ME the $$ to pay for the tow.

Oh, did I mention my truck doesn't close and my car has one of these "back seat escape hatch buttons in the truck?  I didn't?  Well... thats because I never saw it until today.  So now anyone can break into my car.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> *mutters*  Towing companies and insurance companies are a bunch of scam artists.
> 
> I'm not even sure if I'm covered my insurance right now.  The cards I got in this one packet from AAA two weeks ago WERE FOR THE POLICY THAT ENDED LAST NIGHT!!!  LAST F''ING NIGHT... 1 AND A HALF HOURS BEFORE MY ACCIDENT!!
> 
> Seriously... what's more F'D is that.  When I call the insurance I have to ask if I'm still insured then if I am I have to call and report the accident. :^/  God damn.
> 
> 
> Then there is a matter of having to pay for the tow because "Tripple A" would cover the towing... BUT as a result of the cops calling in the tow and the driver not even asking me for my AAA (even after I asked him if my AAA would pay for the tow) I ended up having my mom LEND ME the $$ to pay for the tow.
> 
> Oh, did I mention my truck doesn't close and my car has one of these "back seat escape hatch buttons in the truck?  I didn't?  Well... thats because I never saw it until today.  So now anyone can break into my car.




Urk, that sucks. One kinda would expect or wish for a little more flexibility from the company, and a little more experience from the tow driver. 

But I am glad you got out of the crash fine enough to rant on it here.  I hope it helps. 



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I can understand how you feel about not wanting to talk about the problems. Sometimes some of us need to vent or at least talk to someone that we hope cares.



Well, I care enough to respond, most of the time, unless I care so much that I fear I will say the wrong thing. 



> One thing I've noticed about the people of this board and it goes for the folks at Circvs also. We ALL have some kind of mental issues. Some more worse than others. We gather here because we can feel at home with people like us. Its not all about gaming. I'm sure I'm not the only one coming here that isn't talking about gaming right now. I wasn't kidding when I said we're all mad here.



Everyone has his issues, but that doesn't make people mad per se. So, I would say I am not mad... But of course, that's what mad people think of themselves, right?  But then, if I know this, and think about it, this probably means I am not mad, right? 

Iä Iä Aeson fthangn!


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> *mutters* Towing companies and insurance companies are a bunch of scam artists.
> 
> I'm not even sure if I'm covered my insurance right now. The cards I got in this one packet from AAA two weeks ago WERE FOR THE POLICY THAT ENDED LAST NIGHT!!! LAST F''ING NIGHT... 1 AND A HALF HOURS BEFORE MY ACCIDENT!!
> 
> Seriously... what's more F'D is that. When I call the insurance I have to ask if I'm still insured then if I am I have to call and report the accident. :^/ God damn.
> 
> 
> Then there is a matter of having to pay for the tow because "Tripple A" would cover the towing... BUT as a result of the cops calling in the tow and the driver not even asking me for my AAA (even after I asked him if my AAA would pay for the tow) I ended up having my mom LEND ME the $$ to pay for the tow.
> 
> Oh, did I mention my truck doesn't close and my car has one of these "back seat escape hatch buttons in the truck? I didn't? Well... thats because I never saw it until today. So now anyone can break into my car.



Not good man, not good, I'm no stranger to losing money for stupid reasons beyond your control 

Hey ho, we just have the AA over here as our main rescue service, the Automobile Association.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Hands Relique a Galeros plushie*

I am sorry that had to happen to you.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> One thing I've noticed about the people of this board and it goes for the folks at Circvs also. We ALL have some kind of mental issues. Some more worse than others. We gather here because we can feel at home with people like us. Its not all about gaming. I'm sure I'm not the only one coming here that isn't talking about gaming right now. I wasn't kidding when I said we're all mad here.



Everyone has their problems as I've said before, each important to them. I also believe everyone in the world has a kind of "mental issue" as well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Not good man, not good, I'm no stranger to losing money for stupid reasons beyond your control
> 
> Hey ho, we just have the AA over here as our main rescue service, the Automobile Association.




I'm willing to bet your AA is the same crappy organization as my AAA (Automobile Association of America).

It could be worse, it could be like what is happening to my niece.   Remember I mentioned her car was totaled?  Well, she signed out her car to the towyard that took it.  They sent her a letter saying if she doesn't respond they will sell off her car and she wouldn't have to worry about dealing with the yard charges.

They sold the car off then sent a collection agency after my niece for the charge she incurred as a result of her car being in the lot prior to the car being sold off.  The collection agency is suing my niece for 2,000 bux.  

Apparently, her car's junk value of 500 was not enough to cover the expenses.  Heh.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> *Hands Relique a Galeros plushie*
> 
> I am sorry that had to happen to you.




Thanks.    Just be thankful that the worst possible string of circumstances did not happen last night.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique,

That's some seriously bad luck. I feel for you, man. Try not to let it get you down.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm trying not to.  It just sucks that I wasn't able to get his car's license plate info. ::Sigh::  

My school gave me 600 bux that they over charged on my student loans.. and now that money is going to pay off my mom for towing (stupid f'ing police and tow truck driver) and the deductible.

I hope the cops find that bastard who hit my car cuz I definitely want him to pay.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ahhhhhhh.

*Runs around screaming*

Stupid paper!


----------



## Wereserpent

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

I am just seriously frustrated right now, do not mind me.


----------



## Wereserpent

KABOOM!


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> I am just seriously frustrated right now, do not mind me.



Galeros

I need to go round the edges a bit but here







Its papercraft


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Galeros
> 
> I need to go round the edges a bit but here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its papercraft




Awww, that made me feel better.


----------



## Ginnel

aww man its bedtime now and I so don't want it to be

just spent 3 and a half hours chatting online to the lass from okcupid

maybe I can go kill some super mutants or something instead


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> Awww, that made me feel better.



Mission accomplished 

Can you guess who it is or even what anime its from?

EDIT: Ack what terrible sweet embrace the sandman brings, an unconsciousness thats steals away my precious midnight hours to bring me what?! WHAT!? I ask! Nothing but so called sanity, to this shell of a mind I inhabit, Ahh I am forsaken and sleep my old bitter enemy shall take me, possibly mercifully within the minutes of a clock more likely akin to a master of torture playing with me as I lie there unable to resist awake, knowingly waiting for what must come.

Hehehe that was fun


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Mission accomplished
> 
> Can you guess who it is or even what anime its from?




TEH REI FROM EVANGELIONZ!!!!!!!


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> TEH REI FROM EVANGELIONZ!!!!!!!



Hugz Bud  and Nightzor!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Hugz Bud  and Nightzor!!




Wuh?

Oh, I get it now.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh.  Right now I'm typing up my segment of a small buisness plan for my group's project in my career developement class.   Our "buisness" is basically a dave and buster's knock off which has game consoles instead of arcade games.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh.  Right now I'm typing up my segment of a small buisness plan for my group's project in my career developement class.   Our "buisness" is basically a dave and buster's knock off which has game consoles instead of arcade games.




Cool.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The name of our establishment:  THE PWNSHOP


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> The name of our establishment:  THE PWNSHOP




Do you pwn your customers?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yes.  They come to us to play games and get drunk.  Eventually we end up with all their money.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My niece drew a picture of me....







Do you think I'm sexay?  I think I might change my avatar to that image.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

OTOH, the "silent spellslinger" could learn the Silent Spell feat or take one of the "Heritage" feat chains that results in being able to channel spell energy into some kind of attack...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> My niece drew a picture of me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I'm sexay? I think I might change my avatar to that image.



 Looking good but why are you drooling? Did you see a picture of Goldmoon?


----------



## Relique du Madde

The picture was for the craft website that I was doing for a group project.   What was cropped out of the image was a book that I made (one of the videos was a tutorial on binding books).  My description on the about us page was "an enthusiastic craftsman," so my niece decided to make me drool.


----------



## Aeson

You look like a madde scientist.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> My niece drew a picture of me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I'm sexay?  I think I might change my avatar to that image.



Dude, that is awesome!


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> Dude, that is awesome!



 It really is. I dig her style.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yes. They come to us to play games and get drunk. Eventually we end up with all their money.



Sounds like this place


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Glad to see the change, Relique!


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> It really is. I dig her style.



Yep. She's got some talent, that young one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Sounds like this place




We WILL PWN THEM!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

You guys are making her gitty.  Now she wants to draw me riding a sheep..


Also, that old avitar of mine which was a painting of me (based on my profile pict), was painted by her.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Then she should see some of this for inspiration:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw]YouTube - Extreme Sheep LED Art[/ame]

Of course, if she DOES draw you as a sheep-rider, you may have to start calling yourself a Rider of Roi-Tan...


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> You guys are making her gitty.  Now she wants to draw me riding a sheep.



Now, that's something I think all of us would like to see.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> We WILL PWN THEM!!



 I've never been there. It's just down the road from work but my schedule won't allow me to go. It's possible that you might.


Relique du Madde said:


> You guys are making her gitty. Now she wants to draw me riding a sheep..
> 
> 
> Also, that old avitar of mine which was a painting of me (based on my profile pict), was painted by her.



 Riding a sheep? 

Which one? The one you were using last? I thought that was a comic character or something.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> Which one? The one you were using last? I thought that was a comic character or something.



No, I'm pretty sure he means the one before that. The cartoon stick figure.


----------



## Aeson

Rednecks in Canada? Say it ain't so. http://theredneckmommy.com/http://www.enworld.org/forum/theredneckmommy.com


----------



## Aeson

Knightfall said:


> No, I'm pretty sure he means the one before that. The cartoon stick figure.



 I thought Horacio did that one.


----------



## Knightfall

Aeson said:


> I thought Horacio did that one.



I have no idea. I'm sure Relique will explain which one at some point.

Anyway, I need to go to bed. I'm still feeling sick. I hate having the flu!  

Later guys!

KF


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> YouTube - Extreme Sheep LED Art




That is AWESOME!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I thought Horacio did that one.




No, it was the one before the one Horacio did.


???*  ----> "Kefka*" --> Profile Pict ---> Painting of Profile Pict --->  Horacio's Stick Figure  ---> Morpheus ---> Current



* May have been Spike Spegal from cowboy bebop.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> My niece drew a picture of me....
> 
> *Pic*
> 
> Do you think I'm sexay?  I think I might change my avatar to that image.




Awesome! It is really "Mad"! Fits you perfect


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey rat.

Heh.  I'm going to get my little brother a xbox live card.  The little bastard leveled my call of duty name ot 30 this weekend from level 17.   Sure I like having extra points, but it's annoying that he is unlocking all the stuff I wanted to try and do.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Sure I like having extra points, but it's annoying that he is unlocking all the stuff I wanted to try and do.





Which is why I don't let my GF play my saves...


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Which is why I don't let my GF play my saves...



wise move  no one gets to pkay my saves 

Me and my brother are playing through resident evil 5 at the moment, very enjoyable so far  think I prefer 4's item storage system though in this one you can carry 9 of anything (piles of ammo, guns, herbs, armor)
and have as much as you want in storage. You get to take stuff from storage between chapters or when you die.


----------



## Blackrat

I want new games for the xbox. What should I buy...


----------



## Aeson

I can't remember if I mentioned this. Saturday was the 3 month mark since I started my latest attempt at weight loss. I'm down a total of 12 pounds. Depending on the scale you use that's 1 stone or close to it.


----------



## Aeson

Rat: You're not the only one that told me I need a suit. My friend told me Saturday night while we were out that I should have a suit. A black suit, black shirt, white tie and a fedora.  I always thought red was pretty sharp. Red shirt and maybe a tie with red in it. I suppose I should look into getting a nice suit.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I want new games for the xbox. What should I buy...



Do you have Gears of War? How about the second one? I like Gears of War. It's hard to suggest one without knowing what you have.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I can't remember if I mentioned this. Saturday was the 3 month mark since I started my latest attempt at weight loss. I'm down a total of 12 pounds. Depending on the scale you use that's 1 stone or close to it.



I like stones myself they feel more significant 

-------------------

Hmm I assume you've tried Fallout 3 Blackrat, Resident evil 5 seems fun as well probably better if you have a friend to play with, you've obviously got Street Fighter which I still need to find you online for, you about tonight?

Hmm what else GTA IV is always fun, might be time to break out one of your older games (thats if you keep a collection of them)


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Rat: You're not the only one that told me I need a suit. My friend told me Saturday night while we were out that I should have a suit. A black suit, black shirt, white tie and a fedora.  I always thought red was pretty sharp. Red shirt and maybe a tie with red in it. I suppose I should look into getting a nice suit.




That sounds real good. Red shirt works well IMO as you might remember from those pics I have linked to. I also like the idea of black suit with black shirt. Not sure of the white tie though.

I've been meaning to get me a black shirt to wear with my suit but haven't gotten around to it yet. Maybe before the next gig of GF's GF's band...


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I like stones myself they feel more significant



Pounds are a bigger number. 1 stone or 12 pounds. I like bigger numbers. It to me seems more significant. 

I think Blackrat had a chart that showed 12 lbs = 1 stone but I think there is also one were it's 14 lbs which is what I've always heard. I'll go with that one so I have a couple more to go but I'm working on it.



Blackrat said:


> That sounds real good. Red shirt works well IMO as you might remember from those pics I have linked to. I also like the idea of black suit with black shirt. Not sure of the white tie though.



The problem is getting a proper fit for my frame. I'm not sure how much it will cost to get one altered.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Do you have Gears of War? How about the second one? I like Gears of War. It's hard to suggest one without knowing what you have.



I'm not a fan of FPS's. At least I think GoW is FPS?


Ginnel said:


> Hmm I assume you've tried Fallout 3 Blackrat, Resident evil 5 seems fun as well probably better if you have a friend to play with, you've obviously got Street Fighter which I still need to find you online for, you about tonight?
> 
> Hmm what else GTA IV is always fun, might be time to break out one of your older games (thats if you keep a collection of them)



Well, I have my 5th playthrough of FO3 going on, Resident Evil series has always put me off for some reason and SF gets a bit boring quite fast. Won't be around tonight. I might be on saturday or sunday but can't promise yet.

And yeah, I just dusted of a bunch of old games during the weekend, but most don't really have a good replay value. GTA IV I still haven't finished so that might take a few evenings.

I just noticed a new Leisure Suit Larry coming out... Might have to get just for the giggles.

Also Dynasty Warriors: Gundam 2 looks pretty. GF would love to get that game. She's a real hard Dynasty Warriors/Samurai Warriors fan.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Rat: You're not the only one that told me I need a suit. My friend told me Saturday night while we were out that I should have a suit. A black suit, black shirt, white tie and a fedora.  I always thought red was pretty sharp. Red shirt and maybe a tie with red in it. I suppose I should look into getting a nice suit.



You can get a nice suit over here for £100 or less shops are always having sales on them, my favourite is navy pinstripe at the moment though I'd quite like a black one as well 

I wish I could pull off a fedora, I'm put off hats mostly because my heads slightly larger than normal.
You know hats you get from christmas crackers they always need to split slightly to get them over my head


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I'm not a fan of FPS's. At least I think GoW is FPS?



It's more of a 3rd person shooter from behind but to shoot accurately you have to zoom in to a first person kind of thing. Also cover is your friend. The game makes liberal use of cover.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> You can get a nice suit over here for £100 or less shops are always having sales on them, my favourite is navy pinstripe at the moment though I'd quite like a black one as well
> 
> I wish I could pull off a fedora, I'm put off hats mostly because my heads slightly larger than normal.
> You know hats you get from christmas crackers they always need to split slightly to get them over my head



My head is on the large side also. I'm not sure I'll get a proper fit there either.

I have to shop in big and tall shops. Clothes there tend to be more expensive even for the low end stuff. I think I need to get the suit after losing more weight. I'll get it and in a few months get it altered again.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Pounds are a bigger number. 1 stone or 12 pounds. I like bigger numbers. It to me seems more significant.
> 
> I think Blackrat had a chart that showed 12 lbs = 1 stone but I think there is also one were it's 14 lbs which is what I've always heard. I'll go with that one so I have a couple more to go but I'm working on it.



1 stone = 14lbs 

Yah you Americans and your bigger numbers, I heard talk that when they were starting the Amercian "soccer" leagues they wanted to make the goals bigger so there'd be more goals *shakes his head*

I know I've said this before but I can't recommend Resident Evil 4 (PS2 or wii) enough rat its nothing like the previous ones and is a great 3rd person shooting fest, resi evil 5 is shaping up to be a good addition to this new type of resident evil as well.


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, this looks kick-ass. The idea isn't too good, but it has S.L. Jackson as the main voice actor. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afro_Samurai_(video_game)


----------



## Goldmoon

Afternoon hive! How is everyone today? Its sunny and warm here but not hot. Good chow hall food today and I got a hug from a cute girl. All in all, not a bad start to my day!


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> 1 stone = 14lbs
> 
> Yah you Americans and your bigger numbers, I heard talk that when they were starting the Amercian "soccer" leagues they wanted to make the goals bigger so there'd be more goals *shakes his head*



Everything's bigger here in America but I hear tale that parts of the world including the UK are catching up with in the plus sized department.

More goals = higher scores= more fun for fans. I guess that's the idea.

I thought that it was 14 lbs but like I said Blackrat had a chart with 12 on there as well as 14.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Afternoon hive! How is everyone today? Its sunny and warm here but not hot. Good chow hall food today and I got a hug from a cute girl. All in all, not a bad start to my day!



It's about time you spoke up. Lurking a lot the last couple of days.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Everything's bigger here in America but I hear tale that parts of the world including the UK are catching up with in the plus sized department.
> 
> More goals = higher scores= more fun for fans. I guess that's the idea.
> 
> I thought that it was 14 lbs but like I said Blackrat had a chart with 12 on there as well as 14.




This one? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1e/English_mass_units_graph.svg

Yes, it says that stone is 8, 12, 12½, and 14 pounds. At least...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> It's about time you spoke up. Lurking a lot the last couple of days.




Yeah, I've been trying to let some people get some things out. Someone pointed out that I tend to steal the spotlight and I didnt want to do that.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> My head is on the large side also. I'm not sure I'll get a proper fit there either.
> 
> I have to shop in big and tall shops. Clothes there tend to be more expensive even for the low end stuff. I think I need to get the suit after losing more weight. I'll get it and in a few months get it altered again.



I'd tend not to get a suit until you've reached a target weight that your happy with cause they tend to be a bit of an investment no reason you can't do shirt tie and trousers though.

Darn it I really want a black suit now, but nope I'm gonna pay my brother back first


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> This one? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1e/English_mass_units_graph.svg
> 
> Yes, it says that stone is 8, 12, 12½, and 14 pounds. At least...



That's the one.


Goldmoon said:


> Yeah, I've been trying to let some people get some things out. Someone pointed out that I tend to steal the spotlight and I didnt want to do that.



Mega is in a bad place. He'll apologize for saying that in time. You shouldn't let it bother you too much.


Ginnel said:


> I'd tend not to get a suit until you've reached a target weight that your happy with cause they tend to be a bit of an investment no reason you can't do shirt tie and trousers though.
> 
> Darn it I really want a black suit now, but nope I'm gonna pay my brother back first ::



Yeah I'm planning to wait. 

Don't pay him back. Just hold on to it and say it's an advance for the next time.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> I'd tend not to get a suit until you've reached a target weight that your happy with cause they tend to be a bit of an investment no reason you can't do shirt tie and trousers though.
> 
> Darn it I really want a black suit now, but nope I'm gonna pay my brother back first




I have several suits but theyre all Air Force blue......I could loan you a little black dress....


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Afternoon hive! How is everyone today? Its sunny and warm here but not hot. Good chow hall food today and I got a hug from a cute girl. All in all, not a bad start to my day!




Banging my head to the wall actually... I'm thinking too much about a woman I should not think...

But anyways. Cheesecake! Waiting in the fridge that is. Or more like boozecake... I used double the amount of alcohol that was in the recepe . Haven't had a chance to taste it yet, except for licking the bowl, but I'm sure it will be awesome.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> That's the one.
> 
> Mega is in a bad place. He'll apologize for saying that in time. You shouldn't let it bother you too much.




I don't expect anyone to apologize for saying what they feel. He doesnt owe me an apology.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I have several suits but theyre all Air Force blue......I could loan you a little black dress....



He might be able to pull it off but I'm not sure I could.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Okay, this looks kick-ass. The idea isn't too good, but it has S.L. Jackson as the main voice actor. Afro Samurai (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



5/10 in Edge

Edge Magazine - Video Games, Game News, and Gaming Jobs | Edge Online

although I'm refering to the paper version, a well written magazine that just happens to be about gaming or the computer console and arcade variety.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Banging my head to the wall actually... I'm thinking too much about a woman I should not think...
> 
> But anyways. Cheesecake! Waiting in the fridge that is. Or more like boozecake... I used double the amount of alcohol that was in the recepe . Haven't had a chance to taste it yet, except for licking the bowl, but I'm sure it will be awesome.




Blackrat, Ive done the same thing over here and as for the cheesecake......you are such a tease....


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> 5/10 in Edge




I don't listen to the critics anymore. They claimed that Red Sonja was a bad movie...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> He might be able to pull it off but I'm not sure I could.




Well, theres not much to it, it shouldnt be too hard to pull off...unless I dont want it off.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> I don't listen to the critics anymore. They claimed that Red Sonja was a bad movie...




They also hated Howard the Duck and that movie was Genius.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Blackrat, Ive done the same thing over here



Well, yes, but I'm in quite a happy relationship. I shouldn't think other women at all... Which is why I'm banging my head to the wall... 







> and as for the cheesecake......you are such a tease....



As I said, you're welcome to partake my cheesecake feast anytime


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Well, theres not much to it, it shouldnt be too hard to pull off...unless I dont want it off.



Okay now who is the tease. I was going to go that route with my post but I'm trying not to.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well, yes, but I'm in quite a happy relationship. I shouldn't think other women at all... Which is why I'm banging my head to the wall...



I think of women I shouldn't think about all the time. I might even do it when I'm finally with someone. I don't know how I'll explain the name Eponine coming out at the wrong time.


Blackrat said:


> As I said, you're welcome to partake my cheesecake feast anytime


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> He might be able to pull it off but I'm not sure I could.



Its been a while since I've pulled off a black dress, infact I don't think I ever have black jeans sure, black t-shirt yup, black...hmm time to stop right there methinks.

Anyways I've just set up a new monitor at work, for me I am now on flat screen 

oohh talking about black dresses and me in them, let me dig up a leetle picture


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Well, theres not much to it, it shouldnt be too hard to pull off...unless I dont want it off.




Okay... At least you distracted my mind from that other woman for a while...


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Its been a while since I've pulled off a black dress, infact I don't think I ever have black jeans sure, black t-shirt yup, black...hmm time to stop right there methinks.
> 
> Anyways I've just set up a new monitor at work, for me I am now on flat screen
> 
> oohh talking about black dresses and me in them, let me dig up a leetle picture



How did I know you've worn a dress before?lol


----------



## Aeson

I have some ice cream with oatmeal in it. It's  good but different.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> How did I know you've worn a dress before?lol



I would but I haven't  I've just never seem to have gotten around to it  my brother on the other hand 

[sblock=spot the odd one out]






[/sblock]

This next one helps a bit too much in spotting the odd one out

[sblock=me and Shabe]





[/sblock]

I think these were from October 2000


----------



## Aeson

They're all cute including Shabe.


----------



## Shabe

Howdy folks, I feel such a part timer round here, the hive I mean. 

hmmm I know why I can't see any of the pictures now, must be the internet filter at work, doesn't allow social networking or photo storage sites, youtube is surprisingly unhindered.

Hmmm my girlfriend, via electronic communications, got both of my friends to kick me last night (Ginnel included), this I think is unfair and now I must come up with some kind of punishment.

Hmmm is it as illegal in america as it is over here not to be insured on your car?

(edit) Don't worry about it Aeson even I think I'm cute in those pictures, good times good times.


----------



## Aeson

Shabe said:


> Howdy folks, I feel such a part timer round here, the hive I mean.
> 
> hmmm I know why I can't see any of the pictures now, must be the internet filter at work, doesn't allow social networking or photo storage sites, youtube is surprisingly unhindered.
> 
> Hmmm my girlfriend, via electronic communications, got both of my friends to kick me last night (Ginnel included), this I think is unfair and now I must come up with some kind of punishment.
> 
> Hmmm is it as illegal in america as it is over here not to be insured on your car?
> 
> (edit) Don't worry about it Aeson even I think I'm cute in those pictures, good times good times.



Yes it's illegal to be uninsured. 

Dress like that more often and I might start hitting on you.


----------



## Shabe

Aeson said:


> Yes it's illegal to be uninsured.
> 
> Dress like that more often and I might start hitting on you.



Fair enough, so the policy relique is talking about would surely be on an automatic renewal?

I think my collegues would give me a strange look, plus I don't have the long hair for it now a days, or the lack of body hair now, or as slim a figure, damn I've let myself go 

Oooh I have new glasses today, stuff is actually really sharp instead of slightly blurry around the edges, I'm amazed that people can see like this all the time, now if I can push bits of plastic onto my eyes I may be onto even more of a winner.


----------



## Aeson

Shabe said:


> Fair enough, so the policy relique is talking about would surely be on an automatic renewal?



Mine is renewed every year or 6 months. He should have an updated card if the payments were kept up. It could be a lapse in payment.


Shabe said:


> I think my collegues would give me a strange look, plus I don't have the long hair for it now a days, or the lack of body hair now, or as slim a figure, damn I've let myself go



 all women let themselves go once they get their man or woman.lol


Shabe said:


> Oooh I have new glasses today, stuff is actually really sharp instead of slightly blurry around the edges, I'm amazed that people can see like this all the time, now if I can push bits of plastic onto my eyes I may be onto even more of a winner.




I got tired of my glasses and never tried contacts so I went for surgery. I wouldn't recommend it for everyone. My left eye isn't all that clear. Since ditching the glasses I've had women tell me glasses are sexy. I can't win either way.


----------



## Shabe

Aeson said:


> I got tired of my glasses and never tried contacts so I went for surgery. I wouldn't recommend it for everyone. My left eye isn't all that clear. Since ditching the glasses I've had women tell me glasses are sexy. I can't win either way.




Hmmm, surely all you should go for is what ever makes you feel comfortable and happy (well when it comes to eyesight anyhow), then the women will come, oh yes they will come.
Besides if you want to pander to their whims you can always get a plain set of lenses no?


----------



## Aeson

Shabe said:


> Hmmm, surely all you should go for is what ever makes you feel comfortable and happy (well when it comes to eyesight anyhow), then the women will come, oh yes they will come.
> Besides if you want to pander to their whims you can always get a plain set of lenses no?



That's not what I'm saying. I never heard anyone say it until after I got rid of them. I really don't intent to give in to what they want. I did dig out an old pair once when someone asked to see what I looked like in glasses. I dislike wearing them enough not to go back to it unless I have to.


----------



## Ginnel

Shabe said:


> Howdy folks, I feel such a part timer round here, the hive I mean.
> 
> hmmm I know why I can't see any of the pictures now, must be the internet filter at work, doesn't allow social networking or photo storage sites, youtube is surprisingly unhindered.
> 
> Hmmm my girlfriend, via electronic communications, got both of my friends to kick me last night (Ginnel included), this I think is unfair and now I must come up with some kind of punishment.



Ummm well you are a part timer here 

yah instead of copying and pasting I've been uploading and then using the (img) things 

Well she promised be chocolate brownies what else could I say? She said she'll bring them down next time she visits 
Oh yeah the lass I was chatting to is off to the Fox, on Friday, which is a Lesbian bar, tempted to go visit there is a burlesque night on but I'm not sure what the atmosphere would be like I reckon it might be a bit intimidating


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I think of women I shouldn't think about all the time. I might even do it when I'm finally with someone. I don't know how I'll explain the name Eponine coming out at the wrong time.




Wow, that would really suck for you.




Blackrat said:


> Okay... At least you distracted my mind from that other woman for a while...




Glad I could help.


Aeson said:


> all women let themselves go once they get their man or woman.lol
> 
> .



 Not true.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Ummm well you are a part timer here
> 
> yah instead of copying and pasting I've been uploading and then using the (img) things
> 
> Well she promised be chocolate brownies what else could I say? She said she'll bring them down next time she visits
> Oh yeah the lass I was chatting to is off to the Fox, on Friday, which is a Lesbian bar, tempted to go visit there is a burlesque night on but I'm not sure what the atmosphere would be like I reckon it might be a bit intimidating




*Writes down another name of a hiver to visit*


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> *Writes down another name of a hiver to visit*



Yup a military escort would definately get rid of that intimidation factor


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Wow, that would really suck for you.



That was supposed to be a compliment.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> *Writes down another name of a hiver to visit*



Who else is on your list besides Aurora and Ginnel?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Who else is on your list besides Aurora and Ginnel?




You, me and Warlock at least AFAIK


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> You, me and Warlock at least AFAIK



Psst. I'm trying to get her to say that.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Psst. I'm trying to get her to say that.




What! Speak up boy! She what!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> What! Speak up boy! She what!



I said, Have more coffee.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I said, Have more coffee.




Toffee?!

Have you no idea what that does to your teeth, young man?!


----------



## Aeson

The program I'm using said that exercise in the morning will help you burn more calories during the day. I plan to go to sleep in a few hours. Is that a waste of exercise then?lol  I know it's not a waste. I have a hard time getting motivated to do it when I first wake up. Maybe in time I will.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Toffee?!
> 
> Have you no idea what that does to your teeth, young man?!



Makes them strong?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Makes them strong?




Makes what wrong now?!

You should really stop mumbling!





You know, I really had a conversation somewhat like this the other day. Damn old coot...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Makes what wrong now?!
> 
> You should really stop mumbling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I really had a conversation somewhat like this the other day. Damn old coot...



It's like talking to my mom. She's not even old. She is losing her hearing though.


----------



## Blackrat

Whoa! Moving on to another topic... Or actually back to an earlier one. I just cried a little...

I don't even remember when was the last time I cried. But I was looking at some old pictures of the girl who has now invaded my mind, and I realised just how much I miss her, and that made me cry.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Whoa! Moving on to another topic... Or actually back to an earlier one. I just cried a little...
> 
> I don't even remember when was the last time I cried. But I was looking at some old pictures of the girl who has now invaded my mind, and I realised just how much I miss her, and that made me cry.



That's understandable. I don't think anyone can fault you for it. Must have been someone special.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Whoa! Moving on to another topic... Or actually back to an earlier one. I just cried a little...
> 
> I don't even remember when was the last time I cried. But I was looking at some old pictures of the girl who has now invaded my mind, and I realised just how much I miss her, and that made me cry.



Well we can't help how we feel, but we can make sure we don't bump into reminders all the time, but you really need to ask yourself is this just a case of the grass is always greener on the other side or is there something there or more importantly not there with your current girl? 

Time makes the bad things fade away and the good things come to the front (theres a neat line in the watchmen about that)


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Words of wisdom



No, I'm pretty sure this is just a sudden bang of nostalgia and it will be over by tomorrow. It's just surpricing to realise that I still have capability to emotions that I didn't even remember to have


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No, I'm pretty sure this is just a sudden bang of nostalgia and it will be over by tomorrow. It's just surpricing to realise that I still have capability to emotions that I didn't even remember to have



You're not a cold machine. Emotions are part of being human. Don't be surprised by them.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

What.Up.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> No, I'm pretty sure this is just a sudden bang of nostalgia and it will be over by tomorrow. It's just surpricing to realise that I still have capability to emotions that I didn't even remember to have



Ya know Rat the only thing that makes me think you aren't fully functioning/feeling emotions wise is that fact you keep saying you aren't, your posts and stuff seem to indicate otherwise


----------



## Ginnel

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> What.Up.



I would say the ceiling but thats boring otherwise I'd be tempted to say the sky, but at this moment in time it seems to be falling and its time for my lunchbreak, darn rain : p


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You're not a cold machine.



Whuh? Why not...


> Emotions are part of being human. Don't be surprised by them.



Yeah, I know I'm not a Vulcan, as much as I'd want to be .
But it is a bit supricing to rediscover emotions that I buried long time ago. It wasn't before I started dating my current GF that I actually allowed myself to care again, let alone love. Six years now, and I'm still in the process of letting myself feel.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Six years now, and I'm still in the process of letting myself feel.



Core eck 6 years?! If I was in that situation, my hands would have been there long before, oh..erm...yah wrong feel


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Ya know Rat the only thing that makes me think you aren't fully functioning/feeling emotions wise is that fact you keep saying you aren't, your posts and stuff seem to indicate otherwise




No, no, I do believe that I am now emotionally intact. For a while I wasn't, it was a rough process to get through it, and I still surprice myself with thoughts that come from those years.

The process left me with a heightened self-awareness, I'd like to think, so I tend to process every emotion and thought very carefully, making sure I know exactly where they stem from.


----------



## Shabe

Nostalgia is a killer, I've experienced it a bit, happy memories get pushed to the front everything becomes rose tinted and *long sigh*, yah good times are remembered. Right where was I, erm the bad bits, yeah they still exist, or the bits that didn't quite work and the minor/major annoyances just nostalgia doesn't like to mention them, doesn't help getting too attached to nostalgia although it's a fun place to visit every now and then.


----------



## Phaezen

Afternoon hive!

Not too much to add to the conversation from my side, but time does blur the pain.

*wanders off to the corner wondering why is impending sense of doom meter*tm* has been sitting at 5 minutes till midnnight all day*


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> You're not a cold machine.



The Viking is a Cold Machine!  Oh, yeah.

Sounds like the Hive has descended into serious-ville.  *sigh*  I think Aeson's right.  Despite certain people's protestations. . . we're all mad, here.


----------



## Shabe

*flings a custard pie Hafrogman's way*

or we could sing the Doom song! Yeah!

mind I'm busy listening to Fischerspooner - Emerge

or we could play a game of slow killer... 

How do private messages work here?


----------



## Ginnel

oh at least half my posts on this page have attempted to be funny


----------



## hafrogman

Shabe said:


> *flings a custard pie Hafrogman's way*



*Ducks so that the pie hits Aeson in the face*
*Winds up a pie of his own*
*Flips head over heels and ends up with a face full of his own pie*
*Duckwalk*


Ginnel said:


> oh at least half my posts on this page have *attempted* to be funny



Exactly.

o.snap


----------



## Ginnel

*patterpatterpatterpatter.......splurge*

Wheee!

*Bellyflops through the cream pie mess*


----------



## hafrogman

Shabe said:


> How do private messages work here?



Click on a name, one of the options should be "Send a Private Message".  Or click at the top right where it says "Private Messages" and type a username into the "to" field.


----------



## The_Warlock

Greetings Hive.

A note from a few pages back, actually, Car Insurance isn't mandatory in all states over here, just most of them. 

Then there's the fun states where you can't get insurance if you don't have a registered vehicle, but you can't register your vehicle without insurance (yes, REALLY. Be prepared to ask friends or take a cab to get all your paperwork before the insurance company or the state says you can drive).

Mad? MAD?!? I'm not mad. I'm just eclectic.

And I'm tallying demographic data - which would drive anyone mad. Or perhaps to Albuquerque.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Yup a military escort would definately get rid of that intimidation factor




Heh, good point. I'm pretty sure I'm more intimidating now, though not to most Army men, judging from how often I get hit on.



Aeson said:


> That was supposed to be a compliment.




It was.



Blackrat said:


> You, me and Warlock at least AFAIK




Yep, and Mycanid.



Blackrat said:


> Whoa! Moving on to another topic... Or actually back to an earlier one. I just cried a little...
> 
> I don't even remember when was the last time I cried. But I was looking at some old pictures of the girl who has now invaded my mind, and I realised just how much I miss her, and that made me cry.




I feel you there. I have a picture I just cant seem to throw away. I pull it out from time to time and wonder where we went wrong.....*sigh*


----------



## The_Warlock

I admit, I'm glad I don't have any pictures like that. 

They were either psycho, had baggage they needed to deal with, or were fun but not meant for a lifetime.

Nostalgia being what it is, even the Psycho had some excellent qualities. But, in the end, I missed her dog more than her when I ended it.


----------



## Ginnel

The_Warlock said:


> And I'm tallying demographic data - which would drive anyone mad. Or perhaps to Albuquerque.



Sings some Weird Al


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Heh, good point. I'm pretty sure I'm more intimidating now, though not to most Army men, judging from how often I get hit on.
> 
> 
> I feel you there. I have a picture I just cant seem to throw away. I pull it out from time to time and wonder where we went wrong.....*sigh*



Do you find the getting hit on by men flattering? I tend to and sometimes when I'm drunk I like to tease em a bit too 

I am infact almost certain I'm going to through away the vast majority if not all of stuff I had from my first two relationships tonight  good times 


The_Warlock said:


> I admit, I'm glad I don't have any pictures like that.
> 
> They were either psycho, had baggage they needed to deal with, or were fun but not meant for a lifetime.
> 
> Nostalgia being what it is, even the Psycho had some excellent qualities. But, in the end, I missed her dog more than her when I ended it.



I wish that women would end it with me instead of the other way around, it would help stop me getting a complex


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Sings some Weird Al



It's really more of a monologue set to music.



			
				Albuquerque said:
			
		

> So I was sitting in the parking lot, trying to clear out my excess earwax with a golf pencil when I see this guy Marty trying to carry a big ol' sofa up the stairs all by himself, so I say to him, I say, "Hey Marty, would you like me to help you with that?", and Marty, he just ROLLS his eyes and says, "No, I want you to cut of my arms and legs with a chainsaw."
> 
> So I did.




On a totally unrelated side note, I just tried to call my cousin, but she was engaged.  *rimshot*


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> I wish that women would end it with me instead of the other way around, it would help stop me getting a complex



Getting dumped really isn't all it's cracked up to be?


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> Sings some Weird Al




And there was much rejoicing....


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> I wish that women would end it with me instead of the other way around, it would help stop me getting a complex




Wait! Wait! When you break up with a woman, they give you an apartment building?!

I got's to get me to the Old World...talk about a consolation prize!


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> And there was much rejoicing....



yay.  :-|


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> yay.  :-|




Well, if you are going to be like that...

Fine, fine.

You can eat Sir Robin's Minstrels.


----------



## Shabe

"How was I supposed to know he was being sarcastic?" /weird Al

I'll be dumped one day, that day will hurt, that day is not being looked forward to.

hmmm construction of ramp is coming along swimmingly, it's almost at the 36 degrees.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> You can eat Sir Robin's Minstrels.



Yay!


----------



## Shabe

I posted a slow killer thread in this forum, thought I shouldn't clutter the Hive with it, please come and kill your fellow ENWorlders.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Despite certain people's protestations. . . we're all mad, here.




I am perfectly sane.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> I am perfectly sane.



Hence the "Despite certain people's protestations".  You are certain people.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Hence the "Despite certain people's protestations".  You are certain people.


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> I am perfectly sane.




Sanity is perfectly overrated.


----------



## The_Warlock

I'm a Fauxciopath.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Kicks the Hive*

Go Faster!


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> *Kicks the Hive*
> 
> Go Faster!




Don't you like my hive?   

*sulks*

*sense of doom o meter still reading 5 minutes to midnight with no apparent cause*


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:


> Don't you like my hive?
> 
> *sulks*
> 
> *sense of doom o meter still reading 5 minutes to midnight with no apparent cause*




Incorrect. Daylight Savings Time occured. It's actual 5 minutes to an Hour past the Apocalypse.

It happened, and nobody noticed. It was kinda boring as Apocalypsi go.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Incorrect. Daylight Savings Time occured. It's actual 5 minutes to an Hour past the Apocalypse.



But Arizona, Rhode Island and half of Ixxxx (some I-state, I can never remember which) don't observe DLS.  Do we still exist for that extra hour?


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> Incorrect. Daylight Savings Time occured. It's actual 5 minutes to an Hour past the Apocalypse.
> 
> It happened, and nobody noticed. It was kinda boring as Apocalypsi go.




What is this daylight savings of which you speak?  We don't have such a beast down here in the wilds of Africa 

As things go, this monday has been a waste of time and effort.  Off to bed and hoping that tuesday will be worth the effort of getting out of bed.

Night Hive!


----------



## The_Warlock

Yes, and no. You remain in Quantum Flux, though that does allow you to become Schrodinger's Zombies.


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> Yes, and no. You remain in Quantum Flux, though that does allow you to become Schrodinger's Zombies.




Does that mean we don't exist till we bite your head off? nom nom brains nom


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:


> Does that mean we don't exist till we bite your head off? nom nom brains nom




Nah, just totally immortal, and completely ambivalent. Oh well.


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> Nah, just totally immortal, and completely ambivalent. Oh well.




I feel that I should care about this, but I can't 

now really off to bed


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ok some random stuff..

I have AAA's autoclub membership and their insurance.   We payed a downpayment earlier this month and never got new cards.. We only got new copies of the cards that expired Saturday night.  

*Rips off Shabe's wig*  That's a man babey!


----------



## Wereserpent

Phaezen said:


> Don't you like my hive?




I do, I just wish more people would post.


----------



## Ginnel

ok it was 4 and a half hours chatting tonight, you'd have thought we'd run out of stuff to say ; )

*collapses to sleep*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> ok it was 4 and a half hours chatting tonight, you'd have thought we'd run out of stuff to say ; )
> 
> *collapses to sleep*




If you ever do, ask her if she "leiks mudkips".


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> Sings some Weird Al




Like a surgeon

Iwant a new duck

My Bologna

I lost on Jeapordy


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> I am perfectly sane.




delusional


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> I do, I just wish more people would post.




1/2 of the posters of the Hive were banned 


I tried to take time off but I'm addicted to the Hive almost as I am to Caffine...


----------



## megamania

Something I have never noticed before.....


when you guys fill several pages in an evening.... there are still regular spaces of 10-15 minutes of no replies.   So in the hour I pop on that suggests if there is more than 5 replies that are not my own it is a busy time.    I need to keep that in mind when I believe (delude myself) into thinking everyone is running away due my arrival.


----------



## megamania

see.... its been over 40 minutes now......


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Like a surgeon
> 
> Iwant a new duck
> 
> My Bologna
> 
> I lost on Jeapordy




 AAAAHHH!!!!  BAD 1980s NIGHTMARES!!! MAKE THEM STOP!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't worry mega, the rat usually appears in 15 minutes.


----------



## Darkness

Galeros said:


> *Kicks the Hive*
> 
> Go Faster!



Right, we should probably paint the next one red.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I find things move faster when they are on fire...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't worry mega, the rat usually appears in 15 minutes.




Not when it's 6:45 AM...


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> I find things move faster when they are on fire...



Yeah. Give fire to a man and he'll be warm for a day. Set fire to a man and he'll be warm for the rest of his life.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I either see immediate responses or post in a virtual desert.

C'est la vie!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I either see immediate responses or post in a virtual desert.
> 
> C'est la vie!




California is a virtual desert.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

Its amazing how coffee can make the world feel like a better place for a few moments


----------



## Blackrat

Mmm... The cheesecake was good. Not quite perfect, but very good. Lots of alcohol... Chocolatey base... :drool:


----------



## Relique du Madde

I am finally DONE with my streaming media final project!!


*collapses*


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I am finally DONE with my streaming media final project!!
> 
> 
> *collapses*




Remember to save


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> I am finally DONE with my streaming media final project!!
> 
> 
> *collapses*




Kids today, no stamina.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I did.  Now im waiting for Godaddy to finish uploading before I can send my partner the last video link. 

:^/


----------



## Blackrat

Agh!
*Throws a Ming Vase out through the window*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rat smash?


----------



## Blackrat

Yes. Smash.

*RAT SMASH!*


----------



## Blackrat

Rat MiniHulk!
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Agh!
> *Throws a Ming Vase out through the window*






Relique du Madde said:


> Rat smash?






Blackrat said:


> Yes. Smash.
> 
> *RAT SMASH!*






Blackrat said:


> Rat MiniHulk!
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]




Not having a good morning then?


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Not having a good morning then?




Bored to death.

But you were right. A cup of coffee makes everything better for a short while. That cup is now almost empty though, so I imagine the good feeling will subside soon.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Bored to death.
> 
> But you were right. A cup of coffee makes everything better for a short while. That cup is now almost empty though, so I imagine the good feeling will subside soon.




There are few things that coffee can't make seem better, or chocolate, or chocolate covered coffee beans.......


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> chocolate covered coffee beans.......




*Blinks*
Chocolate covered coffee beans... Like chocolate raisins, but with coffee bean inside instead?

Is that good? It sounds good... Where can I get some?


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> There are few things that coffee can't make seem better, or chocolate, or chocolate covered coffee beans.......



One of my friends status updates on facebook.

alcohol a good substitute for happiness 


Remember drink responsibly kids! 

*Kitty comes in wear a red painted colander and some red painted tin foil*

"Rarrr no one can stop the kitanaut!"

*charges*


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> One of my friends status updates on facebook.
> 
> alcohol a good substitute for happiness
> 
> 
> Remember drink responsibly kids!
> 
> *Kitty comes in wear a red painted colander and some red painted tin foil*
> 
> "Rarrr no one can stop the kitanaut!"
> 
> *charges*




Mmm. Alcohol... :drool:

*Ignites the incredibly cool lightsaber-pike and takes defensive a stance*
New weapon, MiniHulk has. Stop the kitten I will.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> *Blinks*
> Chocolate covered coffee beans... Like chocolate raisins, but with coffee bean inside instead?
> 
> Is that good? It sounds good... Where can I get some?



How to Make Chocolate Covered Coffee Beans ?

or just typing in chocolate covered coffee beans into google should help you out : )


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> *Blinks*
> Chocolate covered coffee beans... Like chocolate raisins, but with coffee bean inside instead?
> 
> Is that good? It sounds good... Where can I get some?




Good like Awesome wrapped in Epic Win.

And yes they are exactly what the name suggets, a roasted coffee bean covered in chocolate......


----------



## Ginnel

Apparently I'm going to get to watch SG1, I suggested a cultural exchange and said that I'll get her to watch Cowboy Bebop.

Hmm wonder who's getting the better deal


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Apparently I'm going to get to watch SG1, I suggested a cultural exchange and said that I'll get her to watch Cowboy Bebop.
> 
> Hmm wonder who's getting the better deal




She's a scifi-geek? Wow, you catched a good one


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Mmm. Alcohol... :drool:
> 
> *Ignites the incredibly cool lightsaber-pike and takes defensive a stance*
> New weapon, MiniHulk has. Stop the kitten I will.



"Mewww!" 

*charging kitty flails paws about without too much idea of where its going, (colanders are not ideal helmets) queue smashing buffet tables and the sort*


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> She's a scifi-geek? Wow, you catched a good one



I'll only put up a picture of her dressed as 7 of 9 with her permission 

And Yeah I'm having a good year as far as relationships go 
Also she introduced me to Maddox, which i'm 50/50 on being genius or drivel 
She reads some tech geek magazine knows code and used to read xkcd. Still I'm more geeky, she sent me a video of Tiamat which obviously I said, hmm named after the goddess of evil dragons?


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> I'll only put up a picture of her dressed as 7 of 9 with her permission




You need to make sure she's not a fake scifi-geek. A few confirmative questions:

-Does she know how to call you a lover in klingonese?
-Is her expression for surprice: In Valen's name!?
-Kirk or Picard? (The most important question ever!) (I've had some very interesting answers to this one )
-Can she name three droids in Star Wars, outside the movies?


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> You need to make sure she's not a fake scifi-geek. A few confirmative questions:
> 
> -Does she know how to call you a lover in klingonese?
> -Is her expression for surprice: In Valen's name!?
> -Kirk or Picard? (The most important question ever!) (I've had some very interesting answers to this one )
> -Can she name three droids in Star Wars, outside the movies?




ok I've got the answer for one of these already and it was Picard  she also preffered Worf over Sulu and Geordie over Scotty, of course there was no contest of Bones versus Crusher (the dullest woman ever).

My personal preference its a very close thing on the captains (well main characters of star trek series) but I'd have to go for Sisko (Cisco? Sisco? Cisko?)

regarding the other 3 I'm sorry I haven't a clue


----------



## Blackrat

Heh. The best answer I've ever got to "Kirk or Picard" was: April. The girl said it straight away without even thinking and I had to go check out what the hell she was talking about. Turned out that she was even geekier than I . April was the very first captain of NCC-1701.

Oh, it's Sisko as you first said.


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> *Blinks*
> Chocolate covered coffee beans... Like chocolate raisins, but with coffee bean inside instead?
> 
> Is that good? It sounds good... Where can I get some?




You mean, you don't have them there. Hell, we can get those in a supermarket here. Though it's generally marketted incorrectly as chocolate covered espresso beans.


----------



## The_Warlock

And off to a meeting....wheeeee


----------



## Shabe

The_Warlock said:


> You mean, you don't have them there. Hell, we can get those in a supermarket here. Though it's generally marketted incorrectly as chocolate covered espresso beans.




We have them in our "health" shops, the ones will sell dried fruit, protein shakes, cod liver oil and that kind of stuff. Along with japanese rice crackers, hmmmm, maybe i'll pop into one today.


----------



## Wereserpent

BANKAI!

Morning Hive.


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> BANKAI!
> 
> Morning Hive.




Morning?  Over there maybe

If it was still morning here I would be killing people.....


----------



## Wereserpent

Phaezen said:


> Morning?  Over there maybe
> 
> If it was still morning here I would be killing people.....




Haha, I liek OVER 9000!


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Morning? Over there maybe
> 
> If it was still morning here I would be killing people.....



Aww happy Phaezens gone : ( (seems like its been a tiring week or so for you)

*pops a red nose on a likely looking pseudopod and runs*

"Wahoo!"


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> BANKAI!
> 
> Morning Hive.



From the darkest pits,
of the Hive, A glimer of
hope arrives Glomp! Galeros!!

See my very own Galeros release in Haiku form


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Aww happy Phaezens gone : ( (seems like its been a tiring week or so for you)
> 
> *pops a red nose on a likely looking pseudopod and runs*
> 
> "Wahoo!"




Bad Touch! 

People have just been pushing my daily idiot limit this month


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> From the darkest pits,
> of the Hive, A glimer of
> hope arrives Glomp! Galeros!!
> 
> See my very own Galeros release in Haiku form




*Glomps Ginnel*


----------



## Ginnel

is it terribly bad form to sig yourself?



			
				from the no short fat races thread
 said:
			
		

> If you want to create something different do it.
> 
> All elves are fat and prone to flatulence and their nickname is Gary.
> 
> Bang I've just changed my world do the same with yours.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> is it terribly bad form to sig yourself?




No.


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> *Glomps Ginnel*



*Struggles under the glomping waving hands franctically*

"but the Clownathulu!?!"

*desperately trys to claw his way out*


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> *Struggles under the glomping waving hands franctically*
> 
> "but the Clownathulu!?!"
> 
> *desperately trys to claw his way out*




You are mine now!


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> You are mine now!



Arghh *covers his eyes as the shadow looms*


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> From the darkest pits,
> of the Hive, A glimer of
> hope arrives Glomp! Galeros!!
> 
> See my very own Galeros release in Haiku form






Galeros said:


> *Glomps Ginnel*






Galeros said:


> You are mine now!




*gets popcorn and watches the show*


----------



## Shabe

> _Ginnel and flatulent elves_




My 4th Ed halflings are river dwelling, ganja smoking layabouts with Jamaican accents, maybe i'll nick the bit and say they call each other Gary.

Hmmm have now munched my way through 50g of chocolate coffee beans that's 4g grams of unadulterated roast coffee bean and a lot of sugar.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Arghh *covers his eyes as the shadow looms*




*Tickles Ginnel*

Wuh? What did you think I was going to do?


----------



## Shabe

Galeros said:


> You are mine now!




You should listen to PUSA and there wise words on kittys.

"Little bag of bones been out all night
"
Canny howl scratching at the screen door
"
he needs some petting and loving on his head
he needs some petting and loving on his rain soaked hide
he's circling around my ankle
"
he needs some petting and loving on his hide
hey kitty won't you come in side.
Kitty at my foot and I want to touch it,
-- " --  repeat * lots
kitty at my foot and a won't you touch it
Pussy purring and looking so satisfied
"
lost in his little yellow round eye
"
Pussy purring and looking so satisfied
"
Kitty ran up and scratched me through my jeans
Kitty ran up and scratched me through my jeans
*cough* you kitty you're going spend the night 
*cough* you kitty you're going spend the night 
*cough* you kitty you're going spend the night Outside!

/PUSA

Give up on kitty before he scratches you legs apart!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mean kitty.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I am currently in Munich at a "Application Compatibility Hands On Lab" from M$ and don't have much time or access to surf the web. So I am just here to check in and confirm my suspicion that catching up will be hard.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Mean kitty.




*Tickles the Doggy*


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:
			
		

> If it was still morning here I would be killing people.....




That sounds...refreshing and spiritually freeing. Ahhhhh.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I am out of here for now.


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am currently in Munich at a "Application Compatibility Hands On Lab" from M$ and don't have much time or access to surf the web. So I am just here to check in and confirm my suspicion that catching up will be hard.



Theres not a load of catching up to do but its all quality


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> From the darkest pits,
> of the Hive, A glimer of
> hope arrives Glomp! Galeros!!
> 
> See my very own Galeros release in Haiku form



Souless cry echoes.
So, I herd u liek mudkips?
Weep for the future.


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> Mean kitty.



No relation of mine I can assure you *nodnods*


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Souless cry echoes.
> So, I herd u liek mudkips?
> Weep for the future.



And then you can have the "Glomp Galeros!!" bit after

Aww thats a very nice haiku froggy


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> No relation of mine I can assure you *nodnods*



I dunno, I've read sinfest.  You're a pretty evil kitty.  Or a pretty, evil kitty.  One of the two.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Aww thats a very nice haiku froggy



Thank you.  I'm a bit worried about yours though.  I pronounce Galeros as 3 syllables for one thing.  And really thoughts shouldn't cross lines.

Perhaps:

Darkest Hive bears fruit.
A glimmer of hope arrives.
Glomp! 'tis Galeros!


----------



## hafrogman

So I now have this sort of weird idea to craft a bizzare Norse epic - haiku fusion telling the tale of the Hive.

Noah built a hall.
Unofficial Third Ed News.
Arise nerds, conquer!

And then this got me thinking of why one earth anyone would write Norponese poetry.  If we ever have Salton City Stars: The Next Generation, I'm going to have to play Gitaroo Skald, Kitsune and Sven's illegitimate love child.  Blonde spikey hair and electric guitar slung over one shoulder.  He'd be awesome!

Hell, if anything ever happens to the Pole (unlikely given the tone of the game) I may have to come back as a time-traveling future Gitaroo Skald in a Trunksian plotline.    Or just make Relique do it.  Are you listening, Relique?


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Kitsune and Sven's illegitimate love child.




Wait what! There's something very wrong with your idea Froggy...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Wait what! There's something very wrong with your idea Froggy...



There is?  You think they'll get married?  I suppose it's possible. . .


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> There is?  You think they'll get married?  I suppose it's possible. . .




No, no, see Kitsune ain't a busty blonde . Though ofcourse, if Sven is drunk enough...


----------



## Ginnel

Hmm just got rid of the pile of ex stuff, photos, postcards letters and stuff figured I don't need them as a crutch anymore theres no need to remember good times as I can just make my own 

but tis true Froggy I over syllabelled


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> No, no, see Kitsune ain't a busty blonde . Though ofcourse, if Sven is drunk enough...



Infact I think the opposite may well be true


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> So I now have this sort of weird idea to craft a bizzare Norse epic - haiku fusion telling the tale of the Hive.
> 
> Noah built a hall.
> Unofficial Third Ed News.
> Arise nerds, conquer!
> 
> And then this got me thinking of why one earth anyone would write Norponese poetry.  If we ever have Salton City Stars: The Next Generation, I'm going to have to play Gitaroo Skald, Kitsune and Sven's illegitimate love child.  Blonde spikey hair and electric guitar slung over one shoulder.  He'd be awesome!
> 
> Hell, if anything ever happens to the Pole (unlikely given the tone of the game) I may have to come back as a time-traveling future Gitaroo Skald in a Trunksian plotline.    Or just make Relique do it.  Are you listening, Relique?




Egads.  You guys are already planning a spin off.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> No, no, see Kitsune ain't a busty blonde . Though ofcourse, if Sven is drunk enough...




Hmm...  maybe we have to ANIME-ize her then.


----------



## The_Warlock

I suggest a supervillain call Anime Ray (or is it Rei?), who can turn his/her/it's (we're never sure with that clothing) targets into living animation.


----------



## Ginnel

Pah he would be as dust in the face of Terrence Vance's pseudonym Mister!! TV!!!


----------



## The_Warlock

Apply the Cartoon Physics and see what happens...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> No, no, see Kitsune ain't a busty blonde . Though ofcourse, if Sven is drunk enough...



She has powers of illusion, she could LOOK busty and blonde.  Then Sven would just have to be drunk enough not to notice that she feels different.







Relique du Madde said:


> Egads.  You guys are already planning a spin off.



You know you love it.  Hey, if we could convince someone else to run it, you could even play IN it.


----------



## Phaezen

Evening Hive!

Hafrog - if Sven is drunk enough not to notice details like that may he not be too drunk?


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> Hafrog - if Sven is drunk enough not to notice details like that may he not be too drunk?



I'm pretty sure that suggesting that Sven might ever be . . . unable, is a one way ticket to having your arms ripped off.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> I suggest a supervillain call Anime Ray (or is it Rei?), who can turn his/her/it's (we're never sure with that clothing) targets into living animation.




Rei.  Who is a girl, of course.


----------



## Dog Moon

I've been meaning to ask... what IS a mudkipz?


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> I'm pretty sure that suggesting that Sven might ever be . . . unable, is a one way ticket to having your arms ripped off.




Oh no, no I am just suggesting that he is so cunning and perceptive that he indeed would have to be passed out to not notice.... [/bluff]


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> I've been meaning to ask... what IS a mudkipz?



*sigh*
*Public acknowledgement of deep, personal shame*
It's a type of pokemon.


Phaezen said:


> Oh no, no I am just suggesting that he is so cunning and perceptive that he indeed would have to be passed out to not notice.... [/bluff]



 Are we talking about the same Sven?


----------



## Phaezen

Dog Moon said:


> I've been meaning to ask... what IS a mudkipz?





It involves 4chan, so I take no respoonsibility for you clicking on this link


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> Are we talking about the same Sven?




hence the /bluff


----------



## Dog Moon

Phaezen said:


> It involves 4chan, so I take no respoonsibility for you clicking on this link




Huh.  I've actually read that before... but I guess I have such a lack of knowledge of mudkipz that I completely forgot it shortly after reading it...until this link brought me back to it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Do you find the getting hit on by men flattering? I tend to and sometimes when I'm drunk I like to tease em a bit too




I do find it flattering to be hit on by men, yes. Every woman wants to be desired.



The_Warlock said:


> Incorrect. Daylight Savings Time occured. It's actual 5 minutes to an Hour past the Apocalypse.
> 
> It happened, and nobody noticed. It was kinda boring as Apocalypsi go.




Was there at least cake and pie?


hafrogman said:


> But Arizona, Rhode Island and half of Ixxxx (some I-state, I can never remember which) don't observe DLS. Do we still exist for that extra hour?




There is no Daylight Savings time here in Iraq.


Darkness said:


> Right, we should probably paint the next one red.






Relique du Madde said:


> California is a virtual desert.




So is Iraq.



Ginnel said:


> is it terribly bad form to sig yourself?




I wanted to a few days ago. I said that "If I ever find a hot, six foot redheaded woman who games I'm taking her home and making her roll for initiative". I thought it was terribly clever and was tempted to add it to my sig list.


----------



## Goldmoon

Good Morning hive. I'm eating steamed broccoli.....why is it spicy?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> So is Iraq.



I would posit that Iraq was a real desert, not a virtual one.  Most of California is also very real desert.  It's only virtual in certain cities where they like to pretend that it's not.

Welcome back to the Hive.


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> hence the /bluff



Well, funnily enough, you made your bluff check, because I didn't actually notice it until after I had posted my response.  *shrug*  I was skimming.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Good Morning hive. I'm eating steamed broccoli.....why is it spicy?



Hive answer: Because you're a hot tamale?

Real answer: I don't know.  I have known people to add curry powder to some vegetable dishes to give them kick.  Or perhaps the brocolli was stored near peppers or some other spicy food, some of the capacin oil could have transfered, then it would have floated to the top of the water, and recoated the brocolli when it was removed.  Is it very spicy, or just a little?


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> Well, funnily enough, you made your bluff check, because I didn't actually notice it until after I had posted my response.  *shrug*  I was skimming.




Its ok I have epic ranks in bluff


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> ....why is it spicy?




I don't know, but I would put it down slowly and run to the Latrine now, before there's a rush...


----------



## Phaezen

Time for me to fade and go to bed

Good night hive!


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> I would posit that Iraq was a real desert, not a virtual one. Most of California is also very real desert. It's only virtual in certain cities where they like to pretend that it's not.
> 
> Welcome back to the Hive.




Thanks Froggy. *hug*



hafrogman said:


> Hive answer: Because you're a hot tamale?
> 
> Real answer: I don't know. I have known people to add curry powder to some vegetable dishes to give them kick. Or perhaps the brocolli was stored near peppers or some other spicy food, some of the capacin oil could have transfered, then it would have floated to the top of the water, and recoated the brocolli when it was removed. Is it very spicy, or just a little?




Its more of a spicy aftertaste.



The_Warlock said:


> I don't know, but I would put it down slowly and run to the Latrine now, before there's a rush...




Hmmm, you might be right. I may be in for a long day....


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> Its ok I have epic ranks in bluff



Hah, now I can tell you're lying. . . 

. . . right? 




G'night, Phaezen.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Was there at least cake and pie?




Well, since nobody went, nobody knows.

And Apoclypses being what they are, if anybody went, nobody would know either...since anybody at the Apocalypse would've been Apocalypsed. 




I want chocolate.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Hmmm, you might be right. I may be in for a long day....



There's nothing to invigorate you after a meal like the runs. . . I mean, a run.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Hmmm, you might be right. I may be in for a long day....




Just remember, baby oil early and often makes it all better.


What?


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> Time for me to fade and go to bed
> 
> Good night hive!




Night Phaezen!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> . . . I mean, a run.




I thought that was "...a march with a full pack and a hycolonic."


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> There's nothing to invigorate you after a meal like the runs. . . I mean, a run.




I'm hoping not, I tweaked my knee again and its sore.



The_Warlock said:


> Just remember, baby oil early and often makes it all better.
> 
> 
> What?




What?


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> I want chocolate.



Don't look at me.  All I've got is this Hershey's bar, and that hardly qualifies.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I'm hoping not, I tweaked my knee again and its sore.




As someone who has hyperextended both knees, I sympathize.




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What?




Exactly!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I'm hoping not, I tweaked my knee again and its sore.



So far we've got tweaked knee (twice), scrapped hand, and the minivan incident.  It seems to be like the insurgents are winning, but not through any efforts of their own.


----------



## The_Warlock

Out of curiousity...which knee...left or right?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> So far we've got tweaked knee (twice), scrapped hand, and the minivan incident. It seems to be like the insurgents are winning, but not through any efforts of their own.




Youre not the first one to say that. I've had several other injuries as well and only a few sustained "on the job"

On another note, this may sound odd coming from a grown woman bit I am very entranced with a woman I met a few days ago. Its odd, I've dreamed about her twice and I think about her a lot.


----------



## The_Warlock

Off to tech support. 

Later!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> On another note, this may sound odd coming from a grown woman bit I am very entranced with a woman I met a few days ago. Its odd, I've dreamed about her twice and I think about her a lot.



It doesn't sound very odd to me.  The way our minds work doesn't necessarily change as we "grow up".  The concious part may shift and reprioritize, but dreaming and day dreaming just mean that she's in your thoughts, they're subconcious functions.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Off to tech support.
> 
> Later!



Remember: If you can't be an athlete _tech_, be an athletic _technical_ supporter.

*waves bye bye to the Warlock*


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> On another note, this may sound odd coming from a grown woman bit I am very entranced with a woman I met a few days ago. Its odd, I've dreamed about her twice and I think about her a lot.



If I were to say something like this some asshat would come along and call me creepy. There is a double standard in this world. It ain't fair.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Off to tech support.
> 
> Later!




See ya!



The_Warlock said:


> Out of curiousity...which knee...left or right?




Right.



hafrogman said:


> It doesn't sound very odd to me. The way our minds work doesn't necessarily change as we "grow up". The concious part may shift and reprioritize, but dreaming and day dreaming just mean that she's in your thoughts, they're subconcious functions.




It feels a little like a crush only stronger. In both of my dreams She asked me to kiss her. When I did, I woke up. Its weird because she's not at all my type. I mean, she is tall and I think she's very pretty but she's loud, obnoxious and very, very, very clumsy. Maybe I'm just so lonely over here and its affecting my sense of attraction.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> There is a double standard in this world.



 Of course there is.







Aeson said:


> It ain't fair.



 Of course it isn't.

Welcome to being one of the ugly people.  Excuse me if I don't get up.  I'm just going to keep sitting here.  Alone.  In the corner.  In the dark.  Alone.
 . . .


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> If I were to say something like this some asshat would come along and call me creepy. There is a double standard in this world. It ain't fair.




I'm a woman who is attracted to other women.....some people call that creepy.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> It feels a little like a crush only stronger. In both of my dreams She asked me to kiss her. When I did, I woke up. Its weird because she's not at all my type. I mean, she is tall and I think she's very pretty but she's loud, obnoxious and very, very, very clumsy. Maybe I'm just so lonely over here and its affecting my sense of attraction.



Maybe it's a sign I'm growing up that I'm trying to give you advice on someone else.

It could be loneliness. It could be something else you find appealing about her. Don't worry too much about "type". I'm not sure you're my type but that didn't stop me. Being loud and obnoxious could have been a bad first impression, her way of dealing with something, A number of reasons. 

what's wrong with being clumsy? I have been known to fall UP stairs.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Of course there is. Of course it isn't.
> 
> Welcome to being one of the ugly people.  Excuse me if I don't get up.  I'm just going to keep sitting here.  Alone.  In the corner.  In the dark.  Alone.
> . . .



Maybe we should find a dark corner big enough for both of us. If we're meant to be alone then we can be alone together. 



Goldmoon said:


> I'm a woman who is attracted to other women.....some people call that creepy.



I'm not sure anyone here would make that claim. There would be plenty of people asking for pictures and a play by play.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Maybe we should find a dark corner big enough for both of us. If we're meant to be alone then we can be alone together.
> .




Giggity?



Aeson said:


> I'm not sure anyone here would make that claim. There would be plenty of people asking for pictures and a play by play.




Trust me, thats not always the case.....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Giggity?



 Sadly, I'm starting to rethink my options. All the good women are taken or gay.



Goldmoon said:


> Trust me, thats not always the case.....



I know it's not always the case.


----------



## Ginnel

Well I dreamt of this message board for the first time ever the other night Rev came back on one of his known alts, and people were saying dude umbran/bront is gonna catch you just scarper off, and he was like nah don't worry its fine and then it ended, wasn't a very interesting dream and I'm not particularly concerned by the Rev incident so it was strange it came along.

My dragonborn just stepped of the edge of a pit because he thought the evil demon told him to so he could challenge him for his friends soul back.
This didn't kill him but left him on 20 out of 61 hp and he had no way of getting hp back because of no healing surges.
Didn't stop him charging into the next two fights though 

Now the Tiefling paladin of Bahamut challenged Baphomet for the soul of his charge (a PC tiefling warlock who died a couple of sessions back) Baphomet said okies let me just take a bit of your soul to make room and the paladins apprentice's soul flowed into the paladin and the paladins sword which was given to him by a servent of Bahamut. Neato 

well done Shabe good session : p


----------



## Aeson

Maybe I should stop coming here. It seems I always end up depressing myself.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Sadly, I'm starting to rethink my options. All the good women are taken or gay.




That's how it starts....trust me.



Ginnel said:


> Well I dreamt of this message board for the first time ever the other night Rev came back on one of his known alts, and people were saying dude umbran/bront is gonna catch you just scarper off, and he was like nah don't worry its fine and then it ended, wasn't a very interesting dream and I'm not particularly concerned by the Rev incident so it was strange it came along.
> 
> My dragonborn just stepped of the edge of a pit because he thought the evil demon told him to so he could challenge him for his friends soul back.
> This didn't kill him but left him on 20 out of 61 hp and he had no way of getting hp back because of no healing surges.
> Didn't stop him charging into the next two fights though
> 
> Now the Tiefling paladin of Bahamut challenged Baphomet for the soul of his charge (a PC tiefling warlock who died a couple of sessions back) Baphomet said okies let me just take a bit of your soul to make room and the paladins apprentice's soul flowed into the paladin and the paladins sword which was given to him by a servent of Bahamut. Neato
> 
> well done Shabe good session : p




It sounds like fun. I miss D&D.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Maybe I should stop coming here. It seems I always end up depressing myself.




Why are you depressed?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Why are you depressed?



Because I start thinking about being alone and all the stupid things I've done.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> That's how it starts....trust me.



Really, I'm not that jaded yet.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Because I start thinking about being alone and all the stupid things I've done.




I've done that too...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I've done that too...



A fine couple pair we'd make.

Which doesn't help my depression much.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Really, I'm not that jaded yet.



Darn.

Or more seriously. . . *shrug* I'm obviously not a terribly good one to get romantic advice from.  But I can't say anything other than keep trying.  Yoda was a stinking liar.  There's a lot of "try".  And there's a lot of "fail", too.  But there's always a chance.

Good luck.

And don't avoid the Hive.  You may get depressed when you come here, but you might find that its even worse without us.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Darn.



I did say yet. Give me more time and some more rejection. Things could change. 


hafrogman said:


> Or more seriously. . . *shrug* I'm obviously not a terribly good one to get romantic advice from.  But I can't say anything other than keep trying.  Yoda was a stinking liar.  There's a lot of "try".  And there's a lot of "fail", too.  But there's always a chance.
> 
> Good luck.



I don't think anyone in this thread is a good one to get advice from. I don't think it's the advice people keep coming back for. It's the "We're all in the same boat" we keep coming back for.


hafrogman said:


> And don't avoid the Hive.  You may get depressed when you come here, but you might find that its even worse without us.



This place is like an addiction.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> A fine couple pair we'd make.
> 
> Which doesn't help my depression much.




Aeson, is it me that depresses you?



hafrogman said:


> Darn.
> 
> Or more seriously. . . *shrug* I'm obviously not a terribly good one to get romantic advice from. But I can't say anything other than keep trying. Yoda was a stinking liar. There's a lot of "try". And there's a lot of "fail", too. But there's always a chance.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> And don't avoid the Hive. You may get depressed when you come here, but you might find that its even worse without us.




I know I'd miss this place if I couldnt come here.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Aeson, is it me that depresses you?



It's not you, it's me.

Seriously. It's me. I keep doing it to myself. 




Goldmoon said:


> I know I'd miss this place if I couldnt come here.



And this place would miss you if you couldn't come here.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> It's not you, it's me.
> 
> Seriously. It's me. I keep doing it to myself.




But its over me, isnt it?



Aeson said:


> And this place would miss you if you couldn't come here.




Awwwww *hug*


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I don't think anyone in this thread is a good one to get advice from. I don't think it's the advice people keep coming back for. It's the "We're all in the same boat" we keep coming back for.




I'd say thats about right.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> But its over me, isnt it?



 A bit full of ourselves, aren't we? 

I really shouldn't be discussing it here. It does me no favors.


Goldmoon said:


> Awwwww *hug*



You're welcome.


Goldmoon said:


> I'd say thats about right.



But there is often some very good advice given. We may all be in the same boat but we've also been in the same place as everyone else at some point.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> A bit full of ourselves, aren't we?
> .




Well, I am having a good-hair day. 



Aeson said:


> But there is often some very good advice given. We may all be in the same boat but we've also been in the same place as everyone else at some point.




QFT!


----------



## Dog Moon

Speaking of people leaving, I hope Mega hasn't actually left for good...

And what happened to Myconid?  And, uh, Aurora.  And, uh, whoever else who's gone I'm probably missing [that isn't, of course, an alt of Rev].  Come back everyone, come back!


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:


> I'm a woman who is attracted to other women.....some people call that creepy.




I call that hawt!

Now, man on man, THAT I find creepy.  I just can't help it.


----------



## Ginnel

Ok time for the story of the most sucky week of my life not sure i I've posted this before but here goes.
[sblock=sucky week 6-7 years ago]
was at uni final year, knew I hadn't done that well.

In the same week I broke up with my girlfriend at the time, I did the breaking up and it was kinda mutual, but it never feels good and is emotionally draining.

Later on that week I figure out I've failed my degree that hits kinda hard, shouldn't have because I was a bit crap (possibly depressed over L more to come on her) 

My 2 flatmates at the time G and L, L I pretty much adored (and we'd kissed a few times and she'd tried it on when I my first girlfriend, I refused) and had gotten depressed over her earlier in the term, not leaving my room mostly or going to lectures for 2 weeks or so (because she was with a guy), anyway its during this whole week of  her Dad phones up 
and goes "is L in?" 
and I go "no" 
he asks "is that Martin?"
"yes" I go 
and he says "when are you leaving?"
I say "next week sometime as planned" 
and he says "no you better be gone by the time I get up there to visit my daughter because you woke her up one of the nights before her 2nd year final exams" (not that she'd done that to me during my final year exams at all ) 
and I can't remember too well now but I think the conversation ends there with the wee 21 year old me coming to the end of his emotional tether, L comes in a while later and I burst out sobbing telling her about the whole week of  and how her Dad threatend me on the phone and that I was scared he'd break my legs or something she made reasuring comments and stuff and I felt a lot better and decided to go out to a friends to get sensibly drunk. 
I got a text a wee bit later on from G the other flatmate saying L knows you lied I wouldn't come back to the house tonight.

Whee that was a great week  when my Dad came round to pick up all my stuff the following week I brokedown in tears when I saw him.
Still I stuck it in Lancaster with some good friends, tried to redo my uni course (so I could get a pass grade) but they didn't get the coursework to me on time so I decided F*ck it I'm probably not gonna go through with this anyway lets stop putting off getting a job then I go unemployed for 9 months plus eventually getting a job in Game and life started to get back on track again.

EDIT: there is no medical proof I was depressed at either of the points in this tale where I said I was as I didn't see a Doctor or get help, just so yah know, but from how its described and when I've seen and interacted with other people who have been it seems to be a good self diagnosis

Also bear in mind this happend 6-7 years ago 

When I do something crap nowadays I point back to one of the crap things I did drunk when I was at Uni and go phew at least it wasn't as bad as that, the comparisson seems to help and it might be trying to let myself off feeling the guilt of what I've currently done but it helps me not beat my self up about it too much and deadens the guilty dread feeling.
[/sblock]

Well not 100% sure why I posted that probably to show my low point though I imagine. 
Its made me the person I am today and I'm pretty happy with him so its gotta be good for something


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:


> Speaking of people leaving, I hope Mega hasn't actually left for good...
> 
> And what happened to Myconid? And, uh, Aurora. And, uh, whoever else who's gone I'm probably missing [that isn't, of course, an alt of Rev]. Come back everyone, come back!




I know....I dont want Mega to leave us.

I was hoping Myconid would have sent me an Email by now....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Well, I am having a good-hair day.



You can only do so much with a buzz cut.


Dog Moon said:


> Speaking of people leaving, I hope Mega hasn't actually left for good...
> 
> And what happened to Myconid?  And, uh, Aurora.  And, uh, whoever else who's gone I'm probably missing [that isn't, of course, an alt of Rev].  Come back everyone, come back!



Mega was in yesterday I think. When he's feeling better he'll be back.

Hivers come and go. We want them to stay but some times they get busy or out grow us. Perhaps they'll be back.



Dog Moon said:


> I call that hawt!



My point.


Dog Moon said:


> Now, man on man, THAT I find creepy.  I just can't help it.



It neither turns me on or off. It just is. 


Goldmoon said:


> I know....I dont want Mega to leave us.
> 
> I was hoping Myconid would have sent me an Email by now....



Have you tried emailing him?


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Ok time for the story of the most sucky week of my life not sure i I've posted this before but here goes.
> [sblock=sucky week 6-7 years ago]
> was at uni final year, knew I hadn't done that well.
> 
> In the same week I broke up with my girlfriend at the time, I did the breaking up and it was kinda mutual, but it never feels good and is emotionally draining.
> 
> Later on that week I figure out I've failed my degree that hits kinda hard, shouldn't have because I was a bit crap (possibly depressed over L more to come on her)
> 
> My 2 flatmates at the time G and L, L I pretty much adored (and we'd kissed a few times and she'd tried it on when I my first girlfriend, I refused) and had gotten depressed over her earlier in the term, not leaving my room mostly or going to lectures for 2 weeks or so (because she was with a guy), anyway its during this whole week of  her Dad phones up
> and goes "is L in?"
> and I go "no"
> he asks "is that Martin?"
> "yes" I go
> and he says "when are you leaving?"
> I say "next week sometime as planned"
> and he says "no you better be gone by the time I get up there to visit my daughter because you woke her up one of the nights before her 2nd year final exams" (not that she'd done that to me during my final year exams at all )
> and I can't remember too well now but I think the conversation ends there with the wee 21 year old me coming to the end of his emotional tether, L comes in a while later and I burst out sobbing telling her about the whole week of  and how her Dad threatend me on the phone and that I was scared he'd break my legs or something she made reasuring comments and stuff and I felt a lot better and decided to go out to a friends to get sensibly drunk.
> I got a text a wee bit later on from G the other flatmate saying L knows you lied I wouldn't come back to the house tonight.
> 
> Whee that was a great week  when my Dad came round to pick up all my stuff the following week I brokedown in tears when I saw him.
> Still I stuck it in Lancaster with some good friends, tried to redo my uni course (so I could get a pass grade) but they didn't get the coursework to me on time so I decided F*ck it I'm probably not gonna go through with this anyway lets stop putting off getting a job then I go unemployed for 9 months plus eventually getting a job in Game and life started to get back on track again.
> 
> EDIT: there is no medical proof I was depressed at either of the points in this tale where I said I was as I didn't see a Doctor or get help, just so yah know, but from how its described and when I've seen and interacted with other people who have been it seems to be a good self diagnosis
> 
> Also bear in mind this happend 6-7 years ago
> 
> When I do something crap nowadays I point back to one of the crap things I did drunk when I was at Uni and go phew at least it wasn't as bad as that, the comparisson seems to help and it might be trying to let myself off feeling the guilt of what I've currently done but it helps me not beat my self up about it too much and deadens the guilty dread feeling.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Well not 100% sure why I posted that probably to show my low point though I imagine.
> Its made me the person I am today and I'm pretty happy with him so its gotta be good for something




Damn Ginnel, that week sucked big-time!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You can only do so much with a buzz cut.
> 
> Have you tried emailing him?




Not even close to a buzz cut. I've been letting it grow back out.

I dont have his email.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Not all women are taken or gay- some are underage.

At least in my experience.

Anywho...I must confess I'm not really affected by depictions of homosexuality, either in real life or in the fantasy sense.  You know- how a guy's fantasy is supposed to be multiple women?

Not me...one would be enough.

(OK, admittedly, the extra boobies _would _be interesting...but doggone it, I'm a man who knows his limitations.  Too many distractions is too many distractions!)


----------



## Knightfall

The_Warlock said:


> I want chocolate.






hafrogman said:


> Don't look at me.  All I've got is this Hershey's bar, and that hardly qualifies.



I love cocoa moo!


----------



## Goldmoon

Knightfall said:


> I love cocoa moo!




Cocoa Moo FTW!

I like that name


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Not even close to a buzz cut. I've been letting it grow back out.
> 
> I dont have his email.



I keed. I keed.

Try emailing through ENW.


----------



## The_Warlock

Allo. 

No one's name is Inigo Montoya.

Nobody killed his father.

Nobody has to die.


----------



## The_Warlock

Or as a child I know was wont to say, "ChocoM-Lik".


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I don't think anyone in this thread is a good one to get advice from. I don't think it's the advice people keep coming back for. It's the "We're all in the same boat" we keep coming back for.




Hehe, well just think of it this way. My orientation(Asexual) probably makes it even harder for me to find a suitable partner. Aeson, I would not worry too much about not having a partner right now. I reccommend you just try and have fun. Go out with your friends and do what you like. Take walks outside when the weather permits it. Just try and enjoy whatever it is you are doing. That is how I try and live my life.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> Allo.
> 
> No one's name is Inigo Montoya.
> 
> Nobody killed his father.
> 
> Nobody has to die.





Yes but I know something you don't know. 

I.........am not left handed!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Yes but I know something you don't know.
> 
> I.........am not left handed!




I have a confession.


I'm not left-handed either!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> It neither turns me on or off. It just is.




Well, to clarify, just the thought of it doesn't creep me out nor the idea; only when I see it am I creeped out.  Doesn't sound like there's a difference, but it's there nonetheless.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Well, to clarify, just the thought of it doesn't creep me out nor the idea; only when I see it am I creeped out.  Doesn't sound like there's a difference, but it's there nonetheless.




I am not bothered by it.

Hmmm, I just realized I gave advice when Aeson said that the advice one gets here is not too great, but that we all come here because we are all in similar circumstances.

Well, I hope it helps regardless Aeson.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> I have a confession.
> 
> 
> I'm not left-handed either!





"You are amazing!"


----------



## The_Warlock

Succotash creeps me out.

You know why?

Because it looks like vomit.

And I don't mean just average vomit. 

I mean, when you are really horribly ill in the gut, and you finally open your eyes and look in the toilet bowl, and it's not disgust, it's not pain, it's incredulity, because you are damn sure what you are looking at has CORN in it, and sometimes PEAS. 

And you haven't had CORN or PEAS in MONTHS, let along right before you got food poisoning. How the hell did Corn and/or Peas get into your vomit?

How? Because there's a hidden second stomach, and all your body does is store and preserve corn and peas in it, just so the next time you hurl they are there to shake the very foundation of your world.

And Succotash looks JUST LIKE IT.

That's why Succotash creeps me out.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Yes but I know something you don't know.
> 
> I.........am not left handed!




*Hides*


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> I suggest a supervillain call Anime Ray (or is it Rei?), who can turn his/her/it's (we're never sure with that clothing) targets into living animation.




That's The Otaku.  He obtains the powers of anime character's by dressing up as them.  I was thinking of making that be Mr. Tv's nemisis.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> That's The Otaku.  He obtains the powers of anime character's by dressing up as them.  I was thinking of making that be Mr. Tv's nemisis.




I would call him "The Coskiller" then. because he Cosplays, but is a villain.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> "You are amazing!"




That's what she said!


----------



## Wereserpent

I hope no one minds me being a little more serious lately. I just felt it was time I open up a bit more.



*Floods the Hive with Cotton Candy*

I AM A FLUFFY CLOUD FULL OF DARKNESS AND DELICIOUSNESS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> ...but that we all come here because we are all in similar circumstances....




Which circumstances are those?

Are any circumferences involved?

Must we circumnavigate the topic?


Did I mention I'm not tired yet?


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> Did I mention I'm not tired yet?




Here have some coffee. I hear it will put you right to sleep.

*Gives Warlock some coffee*


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> I hope no one minds me being a little more serious lately. I just felt it was time I open up a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> *Floods the Hive with Cotton Candy*
> 
> I AM A FLUFFY CLOUD FULL OF DARKNESS AND DELICIOUSNESS!!!!!!!!!!!





Cotton Candy.

I am conflicted.

On the one hand, it is SUGAR!

On the other hand, it reminds one of eating a polo shirt.

On the gripping hand, it sticks to EVERYTHING.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cotton candy is evil, and when animated, it becomes angry little pomeranians.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> Here have some coffee. I hear it will put you right to sleep.
> 
> *Gives Warlock some coffee*




Nice try, Bubba.

I've already had Mountain Dew, I need not thine vile brew.


Hey! It Rhymed!


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> She has powers of illusion, she could LOOK busty and blonde.  Then Sven would just have to be drunk enough not to notice that she feels different.You know you love it.  Hey, if we could convince someone else to run it, you could even play IN it.



I'm not sure why this was quoted...  I seriously do not.  I tried to quote something else and instead this was quoted.


Goldmoon said:


> I'm a woman who is attracted to other women.....some people call that creepy.



I call that must watch TV... if they are both cute.


Aeson said:


> Maybe I should stop coming here. It seems I always end up depressing myself.



I think what i making you depressed is that when you post here you allow yourself to open up.  Thus, as a result you get depressed since you are talking about what is making you depressed instead of bottling it up.


Galeros said:


> I would call him "The Coskiller" then. because he Cosplays, but is a villain.



Why not call him Masquerading Cosplaying Assassin: Girugamesh


Galeros said:


> I hope no one minds me being a little more serious lately. I just felt it was time I open up a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> *Floods the Hive with Cotton Candy*
> 
> I AM A FLUFFY CLOUD FULL OF DARKNESS AND DELICIOUSNESS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Cotton candy is evil, and when animated, it becomes angry little pomeranians.




I remember reading somewhere about how someone's friend told them that it might have actually been a "Pomeranian" that Eve ate and not an Apple, the other person responded by saying something like "That would have been awesome if Satan had convinced Eve to bite into a little dog." I think his friend meant a Pomegranate.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Why not call him Masquerading Cosplaying Assassin: Girugamesh




I dunno, I still think "Coskiller" has a nice ring to it.


----------



## The_Warlock

galeros; said:
			
		

> ... "That would have been awesome if Satan had convinced Eve to bite into a little dog." ...




Best

Thing

I've 

Heard

All

Day!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The_Warlock said:


> I've already had Mountain Dew, I need not thine vile brew.




"Gone o gone o form of Man,
Arise, the Demon, ETRIGAN!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I dunno, I still think "Coskiller" has a nice ring to it.




Coskiller will be the American name that is given to him.   The other one will be what is written in Japanese when ever he appears and does his "I'm a Badguy who needs to be feared since I like killing people" evil pose.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Coskiller will be the American name that is given to him.   The other one will be what is written in Japanese when ever he appears and does his "I'm a Badguy who needs to be feared since I me kill people" evil pose.




I suppose that works.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dannyalcatraz said:


> "Gone o gone o form of Man,
> Arise, the Demon, ETRIGAN!"





Rhyme and Meter, Rhyme and Meter,
and from the Dead, I summon Michael Jeter!



It's all I could think of. Oh well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Coskiller will be the American name that is given to him.   The other one will be what is written in Japanese when ever he appears and does his "I'm a Badguy who needs to be feared since I like killing people" evil pose.




Who would give him the name Coskiller?

I can hear the questions now:

"He hates Bill Cosby?"

"He has issues with Costco?"

"He kills people just 'cause?"

"He kills for a cause?  Which one?"

Surely, we can do better.

(and no, I won't stop calling you "Shirley")


----------



## Relique du Madde

Coskiller = CosPlayer (Costume Player) Killer


----------



## The_Warlock

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> (and no, I won't stop calling you "Shirley")




"I obviously picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue."


----------



## Wereserpent

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Who would give him the name Coskiller?
> 
> I can hear the questions now:
> 
> "He hates Bill Cosby?"
> 
> "He has issues with Costco?"
> 
> "He kills people just 'cause?"
> 
> "He kills for a cause?  Which one?"
> 
> Surely, we can do better.
> 
> (and no, I won't stop calling you "Shirley")




He is called the "Coskiller" because he "Cosplays" as anime characters. That is, he dresses up as them, and then kills people. So "Coskiller".


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I suppose that works.




eek


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Coskiller = CosPlayer (Costume Player) Killer




So, a 300 lbs. white man with a beard dressed as Sailor Moon?


I might die of shock if I had to see that in person.

It'd at least cause Daze, possibly Stun, and certainly Confusion.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> eek




What?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> Coskiller = CosPlayer (Costume Player) Killer




I got the reference...but I know what a CosPlayer is.

That name gets into the media- assuming that's what he'd call himself- and...kerfluffle!  He's a laughing-stock (at least for a little while).

The world at large simply wouldn't understand and would just mock away.

Think of it...its like the flipside of the Thomas Harris' novel, _Red Dragon_, in which the serial killer is dubbed the "Tooth Fairy" by the media...which ticks him off and he reveals he refers to his other (killing) self as "The Great Red Dragon" after William Blake's painting "The Great Red Dragon and the Woman Clothed in Sun."

If the media tried to give him a name, they'd probably label him something like the "______ Killer" after his first murder if they caught the detail that he was mimicking a particular anime character.  They might then think that a subsequent killing done by a different "anime character killer" was some kind of copycat.  As the killings continued?  Someone would start to put the pieces of the puzzle together...but they'd be more likely to come up with some kind of "MangaManiac" or "Ani-mal"- the words "manga" and "anime" being more familiar to the wider world than "cosplay."


----------



## Wereserpent

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I got the reference...but I know what a CosPlayer is.
> 
> That name gets into the media- assuming that's what he'd call himself- and...kerfluffle!  He's a laughing-stock (at least for a little while).
> 
> The world at large simply wouldn't understand and would just mock away.
> 
> Think of it...its like the flipside of the Thomas Harris' novel, _Red Dragon_, in which the serial killer is dubbed the "Tooth Fairy" by the media...which ticks him off and he reveals he refers to his other (killing) self as "The Great Red Dragon" after William Blake's painting "The Great Red Dragon and the Woman Clothed in Sun."
> 
> If the media tried to give him a name, they'd probably label him something like the "______ Killer" after his first murder if they caught the detail that he was mimicking a particular anime character.  They might then think that a subsequent killing done by a different "anime character killer" was some kind of copycat.  As the killings continued?  Someone would start to put the pieces of the puzzle together...but they'd be more likely to come up with some kind of "MangaManiac" or "Ani-mal"- the words "manga" and "anime" being more familiar to the wider world than "cosplay."




*Get swirly-eyed*

Uhhh, I think you are overthinking this.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> So, a 300 lbs. white man with a beard dressed as Sailor Moon?
> 
> 
> I might die of shock if I had to see that in person.
> 
> It'd at least cause Daze, possibly Stun, and certainly Confusion.




I once saw a morbidly obese girl dress up as...







...at ANIME EXPO.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I am out of here for tonight.


----------



## The_Warlock

Later, G!

And regarding Faye...I am not surprised.


----------



## Knightfall

Goldmoon said:


> Cocoa Moo FTW!
> 
> I like that name



Its an phrase coined by a famous (modern) cartoon villain.

*Dr. Drakken*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Galeros said:


> *Get swirly-eyed*
> 
> Uhhh, I think you are overthinking this.




I can't help in- in the world of "Pinkies", I am a "Brain."

I just can't see someone calling themselves- or anyone else- "CosKiller" except in jest.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The_Warlock said:


> Later, G!
> 
> And regarding Faye...I am not surprised.




Nor am I...

But then again, I know some fairly large women who routinely invite me out into the woods to "party skyclad" with them at pagan events.

Did I mention that I'm a fat, _black *CATHOLIC?*_

(and that I wish to keep my eyesight as is...or at least, God willing, not phenomenally worse?)

I don't need to wander around in the woods in woad, wobbling my willy!

(Sig THAT!  I know you wanna...)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Q:  "How do you get a Minotaur off a Heroine?"

A:  "Moo-thodone."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nor am I...
> 
> But then again, I know some fairly large women who routinely invite me out into the woods to "party skyclad" with them at pagan events.
> 
> Did I mention that I'm a fat, _black *CATHOLIC?*_
> 
> (and that I wish to keep my eyesight as is...or at least, God willing, not phenomenally worse?)
> 
> I don't need to wander around in the woods in woad, wobbling my willy!
> 
> (Sig THAT!  I know you wanna...)




Phuzz-giggity?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hark!  Hark!  My Border Collies bark!
'Tis time I was away, to let the doggies play.
I will return when next its dark.

G'night, all!


----------



## The_Warlock

And on many of those notes...I'm outta here.

Later all.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Speaking of people leaving, I hope Mega hasn't actually left for good...
> 
> And what happened to Myconid?  And, uh, Aurora.  And, uh, whoever else who's gone I'm probably missing [that isn't, of course, an alt of Rev].  Come back everyone, come back!




Horacio! I miss the guy. I visit his site from time to time, but since french is a language that I don't know very well, it's quite rare that I do.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I once saw a morbidly obese girl dress up as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...at ANIME EXPO.




Worse: apparently a morbidly obese MAN dressed up as Faye... and of course pictures appeared all over the internet.  *shudders*


This is NOT a joke, sadly.


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm... What's this in this barrel...
*lights a match to see better*
Weird. Some strange black grainy stuff... Hmm...

Oh well.

*Scurries away and throws the match over the shoulder*

*KABOOM!*


----------



## Ginnel

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Not all women are taken or gay- some are underage.
> 
> At least in my experience.
> 
> Anywho...I must confess I'm not really affected by depictions of homosexuality, either in real life or in the fantasy sense. You know- how a guy's fantasy is supposed to be multiple women?
> 
> Not me...one would be enough.
> 
> (OK, admittedly, the extra boobies _would _be interesting...but doggone it, I'm a man who knows his limitations. Too many distractions is too many distractions!)



Preach to the choir man, more than one woman nuhuh, no thanks.

I don't actually get to meet any underage girls (which is a good thing, can I point out) as underage over here is 15 and younger.



Galeros said:


> I hope no one minds me being a little more serious lately. I just felt it was time I open up a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> *Floods the Hive with Cotton Candy*
> 
> I AM A FLUFFY CLOUD FULL OF DARKNESS AND DELICIOUSNESS!!!!!!!!!!!



As long as you don't feel pressured to be serious and stuff by other peoples seriousness its all good 



Dannyalcatraz said:


> "Gone o gone o form of Man,
> Arise, the Demon, ETRIGAN!"



I've only met the character in the DC Hitman series (everyone who likes comics get hold of it and read it, now)


Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nor am I...
> 
> But then again, I know some fairly large women who routinely invite me out into the woods to "party skyclad" with them at pagan events.
> 
> Did I mention that I'm a fat, _black *CATHOLIC?*_
> 
> (and that I wish to keep my eyesight as is...or at least, God willing, not phenomenally worse?)
> 
> I don't need to wander around in the woods in woad, wobbling my willy!
> 
> (Sig THAT! I know you wanna...)



Wow that sounds like the pagans I know as well except I've never been invited to dance with the devil in the pale blue moonlight, they're all barking mad as well, not because they're pagan though, just a happy coincidence. 


Argh explosion!! *is catapaulted across the Hive*


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Argh explosion!! *is catapaulted across the Hive*




Flying Kitten! Wohoo!


----------



## Ginnel

*Falls into the mass of candyfloss*

Ick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shabe

Pssh, good advice gets given here on a regular basis, just one has to use common sense to know when to apply it.

Glad you enjoyed the session Ginnel, even if for a 1/3 of it you were unconcious, base jumping dragonborn without a parachute for teh win.

Erm what else did I read that needed to be responded to, gah can't remember, that's the trouble I tend to catch up with the Hive then forget what I should be responding to.

Maybe it was the two women thing, I admit it is a pleasureable thought, but the practicalities are a little tricky, I mean you have to make sure neither is left out, then find room on a double bed for three people (which isn't quite so tricky), hope neither one is feeling insecure due to the other and all those other things.


----------



## Ginnel

Shabe said:


> Pssh, good advice gets given here on a regular basis, just one has to use common sense to know when to apply it.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the session Ginnel, even if for a 1/3 of it you were unconcious, base jumping dragonborn without a parachute for teh win.
> 
> Erm what else did I read that needed to be responded to, gah can't remember, that's the trouble I tend to catch up with the Hive then forget what I should be responding to.
> .



Yuhuh

Is it a bird? is it a plane? not its a scale clad dragonborn plummeting to the ground.

Its called multiquote, if there's a post you want to respond to when you're catching up click on it, and when you eventually hit reply or quote all of the posts you've multiquoted will appear in your new reply, either delete them, snip them or leave them in as is your wont.


----------



## Aeson

I don't think I said bad advice is given. If I did that's not what I meant. We've all given and received some good advice here.


----------



## Phaezen

Afternoon Hive!


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> So I now have this sort of weird idea to craft a bizzare Norse epic - haiku fusion telling the tale of the Hive.
> 
> Noah built a hall.
> Unofficial Third Ed News.
> Arise nerds, conquer!
> 
> And then this got me thinking of why one earth anyone would write Norponese poetry. If we ever have Salton City Stars: The Next Generation, I'm going to have to play Gitaroo Skald, Kitsune and Sven's illegitimate love child. Blonde spikey hair and electric guitar slung over one shoulder. He'd be awesome!
> 
> Hell, if anything ever happens to the Pole (unlikely given the tone of the game) I may have to come back as a time-traveling future Gitaroo Skald in a Trunksian plotline.  Or just make Relique do it. Are you listening, Relique?



Oooooo Gitaroo Man!

Jams along to level 1 and the final boss battle!


hafrogman said:


> I dunno, I've read sinfest. You're a pretty evil kitty. Or a pretty, evil kitty. One of the two.



Maaaaayyyybe


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Afternoon Hive!



Haaaaaalloooooooo

Shabe will tonight mostly be complaining how his spellthief/tinker gnome thing is underpowered and crap in our 3.5 game that is if he isn't dozing off (but i don't let him do that often)

I will be running about as my 6th level sorc 3rd human paragon 3rd abjurant champion rather gingerly as he has about 3-4 2nd level spellslots and another 2 1st level ones left. (ok only a slight bit of stupid bragging here 12D6 lightning bolts! +2 CL over max for number of dice effects on air spells this includes electric and force spells)

Meanwhile we'll both sit back and watch the 15th level wizardess/werebird defeat everything.
with her 24-26 str and 24 int or whatever, she threw a pebble at a big bad once (possibly a frost giant) because she ran out of ranged spells crit it and it died


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> she threw a pebble at a big bad once (possibly a frost giant) because she ran out of ranged spells crit it and it died




Hey, have I ever told you about a barbarian that killed an ancient red dragon with a dead dwarf?


----------



## Blackrat

Okay... TV-tropes just made my day:


> #  Star Wars. Come on, gang: it's got a *Laser. Sword.* Wielded by a space-farmboy samurai against a walking ER room samurai and an elderly cloaked glowing-eye samurai that shoots exploding lightning from his fingers. The space-farmboy samurai's mentors are an old British man who isn't even trying and a wise Muppet, his sister is a princess revolutionary, his best friend is a cowboy, his best friend is the Sasquatch and they're accompanied by a beeping garbage bin and a possibly gay shiny robot who was at one point mistaken for a god by teddy bears who later defeated space Nazis with rocks, allowing the cowboy's best friend (a man who mines gas played by Billy Dee Williams) to destroy a rebuilt superweapon the size of a moon.
> 
> * Earlier on, the space-samurais protected the princess revolutionary's mother while she soapboxed, until they were forced to fight a tattooed man, a very tall British man and a cyborg with a head shaped like a spray nozzle, during a war between robots and clones. Oh, and did we mention all the samurai are also psychics and fighter jet pilots?
> * In Space!




I'm nearly rolling on the floor now.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Hey, have I ever told you about a barbarian that killed an ancient red dragon with a dead dwarf?




Must be more entertaining than my barbarian who pushed the halfling rogue into the snake filled pit to find out if they were poisonous or not


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Okay... TV-tropes just made my day:
> 
> 
> I'm nearly rolling on the floor now.




This is one of my favourite Star Wars related gags:


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Must be more entertaining than my barbarian who pushed the halfling rogue into the snake filled pit to find out if they were poisonous or not



Hmm they both sound dam entertaining to me 

Heh, tropes funny


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive!


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> Morning Hive!




Waltz in here, say Morning and the break the Hive.... Nice.....


----------



## Ginnel

Argh turning into ice cube!! stupid heating/air con never works! the person who could invent a proper heating system which works in every type of space would be a winner.

Brrrr *shivers a bit*

but never fear I'm taking the neccesary precautions and have now donned a fleece


----------



## Wereserpent

Phaezen said:


> Waltz in here, say Morning and the break the Hive.... Nice.....




I find I tend to do that.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Argh turning into ice cube!! stupid heating/air con never works! the person who could invent a proper heating system which works in every type of space would be a winner.
> 
> Brrrr *shivers a bit*
> 
> but never fear I'm taking the neccesary precautions and have now donned a fleece




I prefer to keep it cold wherever I am. I can deal with cold much better than heat. If it is above 70 degrees Farenheit without a strong breeze and cloudy I start melting.


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> but never fear I'm taking the neccesary precautions and have now donned a fleece




A Kitty in Sheeps clothing?


----------



## Wereserpent

I like it when it is rainy and it is so dark outside that it looks like it is evening, even if it is the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:


> Okay... TV-tropes just made my day:
> 
> 
> I'm nearly rolling on the floor now.




I knew I liked Star Wars for a reason!


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Waltz in here, say Morning and the break the Hive.... Nice.....



Arghhhhhhhhh!!!

The Hive is falling!!!!

*runs around a bit waving his arms around frantically*


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> I prefer to keep it cold wherever I am. I can deal with cold much better than heat. If it is above 70 degrees Farenheit without a strong breeze and cloudy I start melting.



Be gone with your crazy temperature measuring ways *makes a cross with his fingers*


Phaezen said:


> A Kitty in Sheeps clothing?



Yhuck, yhuck, yhuck!


Galeros said:


> I like it when it is rainy and it is so dark outside that it looks like it is evening, even if it is the middle of the afternoon.



I'm fickle I like different weather at different times  fickle = an ace word, but a not so ace character trait 


The_Warlock said:


> I knew I liked Star Wars for a reason!



Now to redo that mysterious ticking noise [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx1XIm6q4r4]YouTube - Potter Puppet Pals in "The Mysterious Ticking Noise"[/ame] with star wars finger puppets instead!


----------



## Shabe

*wssssssssssssssssssshhhh shooooom* *a penguin shaped shadow falls over the Hive, getting smaller and darker as it performs a couple of flips, a twang noise is heard, ending with a pengiun beak buried in the floor of the Hive vibrating back and forth like a twanged ruler*

I'm full of happiness and I'll have Japanese Rice Crackers, I also fancy a beer tonight, I'm sure I won't fall asleep or moan that much.

Besides my spellthief is saying hello to 4d6 sneak attack and probably two weapon fighting.


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Now to redo that mysterious ticking noise YouTube - Potter Puppet Pals in "The Mysterious Ticking Noise" with star wars finger puppets instead!




Which means I will have to counter with:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkTQwP2gFxU"]YouTube - Dance Off with the Star Wars Stars 2008[/ame]


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> I'm fickle I like different weather at different times  fickle = an ace word, but a not so ace character trait




Fickle is a word used by Asexuals? I never knew.

Sorry, Asexuals sometimes refer to themselves as an "Ace" or "Ase". I am guessing it has some different meaning in the U.K. 

Man, I sure do bring up Asexuality a lot lately.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Sorry, Asexuals sometimes refer to themselves as an "Ace" or "Ase". I am guessing it has some different meaning in the U.K.



I think in this case, he's just using in the sense of 'good', like cool or some other slang.



			
				Lister said:
			
		

> Rimmer, your nickname was *never* Ace!
> ...
> Maybe 'Ace-hole'.


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> Fickle is a word used by Asexuals? I never knew.
> 
> Sorry, Asexuals sometimes refer to themselves as an "Ace" or "Ase". I am guessing it has some different meaning in the U.K.




Ace = brilliant, genius, wizards, wicked etc.


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> Fickle is a word used by Asexuals? I never knew.
> 
> Sorry, Asexuals sometimes refer to themselves as an "Ace" or "Ase". I am guessing it has some different meaning in the U.K.
> 
> Man, I sure do bring up Asexuality a lot lately.



Surely Ace is a word used everywhere 

"thats ace man"

or Ace Rimmer in red dwarf

or how ace was that?

Its a word meaning good, cool, excellent and all that kinda thang maybe a bit 80's/90's but it still works, infact I thought it was American in origin 

You're chatting about it either because you're thinking about it or because other people are talking about it, take ya time to find out which


----------



## Wereserpent

Phaezen said:


> Ace = brilliant, genius, wizards, wicked etc.






hafrogman said:


> I think in this case, he's just using in the sense of 'good', like cool or some other slang.




Ah yes. I was having a brainfart.

FREE CANDY FOR EVERYONE!

*Throws hard candies around*


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> You're chatting about it either because you're thinking about it or because other people are talking about it, take ya time to find out which




Probably both. I do go to another forum thats main focus is Asexuality.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I am out of here for now. See ya later everyone.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Now to redo that mysterious ticking noise with star wars finger puppets instead!



Luke.
Luke.
Luke.
Skywalker

...

...

...

Palpatine, Palpatine ooh la la Palpatine


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> or Ace Rimmer in red dwarf



Stoke me a clipper, I'll be back for Christmas!


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Luke.
> Luke.
> Luke.
> Skywalker
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Palpatine, Palpatine ooh la la Palpatine



Kenobi.
Kenobi.
Obi wan Kenobi as Snape

Palpatine!! as Dumbledore

Luke skywalker as Ron

An-a-kin as Hermione

Darth Vader as Harry Potter

and

Boba Fett as voldemort

it would work


----------



## hafrogman

I think C3P0 might work for Hermione, that way we avoid having both Anakin AND Darth Vader (plus any new trilogy malarky).  And R2D2 could be the mysterious ticking _beeping_ noise.


----------



## Knightfall

Morning Hive.


----------



## hafrogman

Knightfall said:


> Morning Hive.



*waves*
...

*undulates*


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> *undulates*




He's actually a Gelatinous Cube!

(Just remember, it's Hip to be Square, but I don't know about lime-flavored.)


----------



## Knightfall

hafrogman said:


> *waves*
> ...
> 
> *undulates*



* waves back *


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Ginnel said:


> Its been a while since I've pulled off a black dress, infact I don't think I ever have black jeans sure, black t-shirt yup, black...hmm time to stop right there methinks.
> 
> Anyways I've just set up a new monitor at work, for me I am now on flat screen
> 
> oohh talking about black dresses and me in them, let me dig up a leetle picture




Great male roleplayers in black dresses...

My first day in the hive and already I'm traumatised.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI...

I just updated my World of Kulan story hour (see sig).

FYI 2...

I'm still sick, so I'm going back to bed.


----------



## The_Warlock

Bold or Stupid said:
			
		

> ...and already I'm traumatised.




That's traumatizing?

Weaksauce, indeed.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

The_Warlock said:


> That's traumatizing?
> 
> Weaksauce, indeed.




Heheh, mildly traumatised I'll admit. As the size increases so does the trauma.

I'll see about returning the favour.


----------



## hafrogman

Knightfall said:


> I'm still sick, so I'm going back to bed.



Sleep well.







The_Warlock said:


> That's traumatizing?
> 
> Weaksauce, indeed.



He's young.  He'll learn.


----------



## The_Warlock

Bold or Stupid said:
			
		

> I'll see about returning the favour.




Just make sure you gently traumatize the right person (cough Ginnel cough).

I don't traumatize anyone.

Mostly because I'm nice enough not to whistle tunelessly.


----------



## Blackrat

Traumatizing... I just had a traumatizing idea, though I'm sure I'm not the first one to get this. I was watching a certain TV-show and a thought occurred to me.

Take the world of Judge Dredd. Add in an elder female Judge named Judy...

I'm sure that at least the US Hivers gets this...

Think about it guys...


----------



## The_Warlock

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Take the world of Judge Dredd. Add in an elder female Judge named Judy...
> 
> I'm sure that at least the US Hivers gets this...
> 
> Think about it guys...




That show would be actually watchable if she wore combat armor and used an auto-pistol to deliver judgements.


----------



## The_Warlock

And so begins....

VACATION!!!!


And I'm gone....


----------



## Bold or Stupid

hafrogman said:


> He's young.  He'll learn.




I'm thinking of hanging out here, is that a sign you're wrong?

*Offers mints*


----------



## Wereserpent

Ahhh, it is nice and rainy where I am so I decided to go out. It was fun.


----------



## hafrogman

Bold or Stupid said:


> I'm thinking of hanging out here, is that a sign you're wrong?



No, no.  They all start out that way.  You think you know what you're getting into, but you don't.  Still, by the time you discover the truth, it will be too late.

Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. . .







Bold or Stupid said:


> *Offers mints*



Oooo!  Mint!

*nom*


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Ahhh, it is nice and rainy where I am so I decided to go out. It was fun.



Wow, you really are opening up, Galeros.  Now we shall be able to cross reference the time you have been absent with international weather records, determine where exactly it was raining during the time in question, and narrow your location down to. . . what. . . 33% of the earth's surface, maybe?

Interesting question, really.  I've never thought about it.  How common is rain?  How much land area is being rained upon at any one time?  Is it fairly constant?  Does Earth as a whole have rainy/dry seasons?


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Wow, you really are opening up, Galeros.  Now we shall be able to cross reference the time you have been absent with international weather records, determine where exactly it was raining during the time in question, and narrow your location down to. . . what. . . 33% of the earth's surface, maybe?
> 
> Interesting question, really.  I've never thought about it.  How common is rain?  How much land area is being rained upon at any one time?  Is it fairly constant?  Does Earth as a whole have rainy/dry seasons?




I did once mention what state I am from, it was years ago though.


----------



## Wereserpent

Man, I wish I had a game group these days. I want to either run or play in a Wheel of Time game, but I would have to be really lucky to find a group for that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I did once mention what state I am from, it was years ago though.




Dementia?
Confusion?
Undress?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Man, I wish I had a game group these days. I want to either run or play in a Wheel of Time game, but I would have to be really lucky to find a group for that.




Have you tried starting up a pbp?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Dementia?
> Confusion?
> Undress?




Definitely not the last one. I prefer to remain clothed unless it is absolutely necessary I have to not wear any.



Relique du Madde said:


> Have you tried starting up a pbp?




I would, buuuuut, I find that I prefer face to face gaming. I will have to think about it though.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Dementia?
> Confusion?
> Undress?



Denial.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Denial.




Of what?


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> I would, buuuuut, I find that I prefer face to face gaming. I will have to think about it though.



I think everybody prefers face to face, but as you pointed out, it's not really a choice between PbP and F2F, it's a choice between PbP and nothing.







Galeros said:


> Of what?



Yes.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

hafrogman said:


> Denial.




Egypt?


----------



## hafrogman

Bold or Stupid said:


> Egypt?



Exactly!


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> I think everybody prefers face to face, but as you pointed out, it's not really a choice between PbP and F2F, it's a choice between PbP and nothing.




I know.

*Sigh*



> Yes.




I am in denial of the truth? What Truth?


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Exactly!




The toilet bowl is my ideal partner! He will accept anything from me!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> I am in denial of the truth? What Truth?



In Soviet Russia, the truth can't handle YOU!







Galeros said:


> The toilet bowl is my ideal partner! He will accept anything from me!



That's . . . um . . . good to know?


----------



## Wereserpent

so i herd u liek quincies.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

*wanders back in* 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Wereserpent

Darth K'Trava said:


> *wanders back in*
> 
> Did I miss anything?




so i herd u leik mudkipz.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:


> *wanders back in*
> 
> Did I miss anything?



Depends.

Did you hear about Rev?


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> I think C3P0 might work for Hermione, that way we avoid having both Anakin AND Darth Vader (plus any new trilogy malarky). And R2D2 could be the mysterious ticking _beeping_ noise.



Has to be done  we'd be an internet phenoomnomnomnomnonmonmnom 


Galeros said:


> so i herd u liek quincies.




Yus they're a bit sour, maybe even tart but quite tasty 

-----------------

Also that star wars dance off clip liek OMG AMAZING! ! ! Phaezen


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Yus they're a bit sour, maybe even tart but quite tasty




So u were da 1 behind da quincie massacre!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> so i herd u leik mudkipz.



Who doesn't like mudkipz?


----------



## Shabe

hafrogman said:


> Who doesn't like mudkipz?




They scare me, in a special way.


----------



## Wereserpent

Shabe said:


> They scare me, in a special way.




*Puts a Mudkip on Shabe*


----------



## Shabe

Galeros said:


> *Puts a Mudkip on Shabe*




*Bites at the mudkip with his beak*


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I am out of here for tonight. BAI BEE!


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> So u were da 1 behind da quincie massacre!



I made them into a lovely Spirit particle pie!! NOMNOMNOM if only the bounto had found that pie then they may have been slightly less lame


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> The toilet bowl is my ideal partner! He will accept anything from me!




Try not to accidentally flush the dice down the toilet when you game face-to-face with the toilet.

*So I was gaming with a toilet once.  I shouldn't have put in an Otyugh.  Now all the toilet wants to do is follow the Otyugh around.  I decided to practice LARPing, but the toilet seemed to enjoy that a little bit too much.  Still, I feel the need to LARP occasionally with the toilet*


----------



## Blackrat

Aiee!!!

My nose is on fire and there's a hummingbird in my ear!

You have no idea what I'm talking about!

I saw a straight banana!


----------



## Mycanid

Umm ... what?


----------



## Blackrat

Mycanid said:


> Umm ... what?




Shroom! Hi! What's up?

I haven't really slept in 24 hours...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A mushroom that posts in threads on the internet?  That's Brink!


----------



## Blackrat

Darth K'Trava said:


> *wanders back in*
> 
> Did I miss anything?




A dozen or so Hives. So no, not really anything


----------



## Relique du Madde

Kaboom?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Kaboom?




No kaboom! The explosives are wet with coffee...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> No kaboom! The explosives are wet with coffee...




Sorry bout that, gives the coffee bit of a kick.

Morning Hive!


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Sorry bout that, gives the coffee bit of a kick.
> 
> Morning Hive!




You added coffee too? Well no wonder it's completely soaked...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

[_whispering announcer voice_]We've replaced their regular black powder with a mix of gunpowder and Folgers...I wonder if they'll notice?[_/whispering announcer voice_]


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> You added coffee too? Well no wonder it's completely soaked...




I thought the explosives looked a bit used

random question, could anyone reccomend a desktop based countdown timer?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Howabout an hourglass?


----------



## Phaezen

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Howabout an hourglass?




*starts wondering where he can find a six day hourglass*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Easy-Peasy...just weld together 2 cement mixers.  Of course, you'll need to install a few plexiglass windows to monitor the flow of the 4 tons of sand...

And you'll need a crane to flip the thing.

But hey!  It'll work!


----------



## Aeson

We've had a shroom and a sith sighting today. Anyone seen an Amazon? How about a tired mommy?

*Looks under rocks*


----------



## Phaezen

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Easy-Peasy...just weld together 2 cement mixers.  Of course, you'll need to install a few plexiglass windows to monitor the flow of the 4 tons of sand...
> 
> And you'll need a crane to flip the thing.
> 
> But hey!  It'll work!




If this was cyberpunk or shadowrun my character would be allover that....


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> We've had a shroom and a sith sighting today. Anyone seen an Amazon? How about a tired mommy?
> 
> *Looks under rocks*




No, but I see coffee...

*Giggles off to the sunset*

I've had way too much coffee in the past 16 hours... I'm on a caffeine induced speed...


----------



## Aeson

I'm looking at what I might do to advance my career here. I've been with the company nearly 7 months. At 1 year I can apply for open positions in other departments. We have a help desk that does hands on stuff as well as phone work. There is also a networking group. I have a couple of other areas that are tech related that I can go into but those 2 are the most likely to take me. I've been thinking of getting the + certs like A+, Net+, Linux+. I don't know if those will help me at all. Going to college should help also. Any advice from the techies? Education areas I should focus on?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No, but I see coffee...
> 
> *Giggles off to the sunset*
> 
> I've had way too much coffee in the past 16 hours... I'm on a caffeine induced speed...



 What's kept you up? Viagra?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The most caffeine I ever ingested in a 24 hour period?

I had decided to pull an all-nighter (something I rarely did) studying for an exam in Law School, so when I went to dinner at IHOP around 7PM, I ordered my usual bottomless glass of Iced Tea...AND their bottomless pot of coffee.  Over the course of a couple of hours, I finished the pot of coffee and started another while downing several large glasses of tea.

My signal to stop (besides running to the john every 15 minutes)?

The continuous hum I was hearing...that lasted 'till 5AM.

Now, that kept me up and alert for some time...but it wasn't the longest I ever went without sleep.

I don't sleep much- on average, between 4-6 hours since I was a kid.  Mostly 4 hours when I was under 35, mostly 6 hours since then.

But in my freshman year of college, I had a severe bout of insomnia.  I was up for 65 hours straight.  When I finally was able to drop off, I slept for 20 hours straight...

And awoke in the middle of a party my (oh so empathetic) roomie was throwing.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The continuous hum I was hearing...that lasted 'till 5AM.



 That was the alien craft hovering outside. You missed it.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> What's kept you up? Viagra?




We went to bar yesterday and I was broken tired already. So I had some coffee, and had some more, and even a little bit more. When we got home I went to bed and couldn't sleep (surprice!). So I just lay in bed for most of the night, half awake. Getting to work, I was dead tired, so now I need to have coffee to keep my eyes open. And it makes me giddy...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> That was the alien craft hovering outside. You missed it.




Actually, it was mine.

I left the keys in the ignition, and that pesky space monkey, Gleekchimchim, started playing with the controls...


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The continuous hum I was hearing...that lasted 'till 5AM.




Do you now get the "hummingbird in my ear" reference from earlier?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Do you now get the "hummingbird in my ear" reference from earlier?




T'was not me that was befuddled,

T'was some other mother-fubble.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> We went to bar yesterday and I was broken tired already. So I had some coffee, and had some more, and even a little bit more. When we got home I went to bed and couldn't sleep (surprice!). So I just lay in bed for most of the night, half awake. Getting to work, I was dead tired, so now I need to have coffee to keep my eyes open. And it makes me giddy...




 that story could have been a whole lot sexier. I'm disappointed. 


Dannyalcatraz said:


> Actually, it was mine.
> 
> I left the keys in the ignition, and that pesky space monkey, Gleekchimchim, started playing with the controls...



  that story could have been a whole lot sexier. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> T'was not me that was befuddled,
> 
> T'was some other mother-fubble.




Fiddle-dee-dee...


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:


> *wanders back in*
> 
> Did I miss anything?



*Glomps the Sithy Klingon* 


Where ya been? Hopefully with a boyfriend.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_Hive-ku
_

3:30 AM,
I've used up all my funny
My bed awaits me


----------



## Phaezen

I am driving myself mad today - got a riff from a song stuck in my head and I am roughly 40km away from my guitar.

At least it is a rff from a decent song and not some pop trash


----------



## Blackrat

I've been thinking about that Alt Timeline to Star Wars of mine and found a logical way to incorporate Sith back to it... Asaji Ventress. Canonically she just took up and left during the later parts of the Clone Wars... Although she was no real Sith, I guess she could have found a way to become one after Dooku and Palpatine were dead...


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> I am driving myself mad today - got a riff from a song stuck in my head and I am roughly 40km away from my guitar.
> 
> At least it is a rff from a decent song and not some pop trash



I've had Wishing by flock of seagulls in my head for the last 2-3 days 

Hmm don't think I mentioned my Sorceror (12th, CL11) got Disintegrated last night by the Wizard (15th, CL11) in our party, she got controlled by a Cleric because she was a lycan and zapped me I failed to roll a 15 on my save and karked it as I only had 50hp's due to con damage earlier.

Bleh although I do now get to think of new character concepts which is one of my favourite pasttime.

I'm thinking some kind of evangilist either spellblade with a zweihander and plate or a cleric in plate with a great hammer esque thing, oh and also a monacle


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Hmm don't think I mentioned my Sorceror (12th, CL11) got Disintegrated last night by the Wizard (15th, CL11) in our party, she got controlled by a Cleric because she was a lycan and zapped me I failed to roll a 15 on my save and karked it as I only had 50hp's due to con damage earlier.




Which reminds me of the end of my last 3.5 campaign really, a well prepared and forwarned anemy cleric is a nasty thing for a party to have to face.  Especially of they are all a couple of HD short due to ECLs.


----------



## Knightfall

Hiya Hive.

It's 4:23 a.m. MT and I'm awake. That must mean I'm feeling somewhat better. I think I might be up for a while. I've been sleeping a lot lately.

Still, I have my night class tonight (7 p.m. MT), so I'll need to get some more sleep before dawn. But I figured I'd poke my head in here and say 'hi' first.


----------



## Ginnel

Knightfall said:


> Hiya Hive.
> 
> It's 4:23 a.m. and I'm awake. That must mean I'm feeling somewhat better. I think I might be up for a while. I've been sleeping a lot lately.
> 
> Still, i have my night class tonight (7 p.m. MST), so I'll need to get some more sleep before dawn. But I figured I'd poke my head in here and say 'hi' first.



Whats your class about?

Field plate, a massive two hander, a monacle and zeal is definately becoming more appealing


----------



## Knightfall

Ginnel said:


> Whats your class about?



It's called Mac Skills for Writers. It's a pretty easy class but I missed last week because of being sick and there is a in-class assignment tonight. So, I'll be challenged to learn as I create.

We've been working with the Adobe products... Photoshop, Illustrator, and InDesign. The InDesign project is tonight.


----------



## Shabe

The only reason I didn't die is because the DM likes me so much, it's almost cringe worthy when he starts pulling blows, maybe that's why there are so many npcs on the party for extra targets if needs be.

Oh yeah, morning peeps. 

The Darth Vader and Stormtroopers dancing was very well done.


----------



## Knightfall

Wow. I forgot how much faster EN World loads at 4:30 in the morning. I wish I could take better advantage of it but I should be going back to bed.

Goodnight to you all,

KF


----------



## Blackrat

In case anyone's interested, there's a new blog entry about my Star Wars Alt.Timeline: http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/blackrat/star-wars/


----------



## Ginnel

Knightfall said:


> It's called Mac Skills for Writers. It's a pretty easy class but I missed last week because of being sick and there is a in-class assignment tonight. So, I'll be challenged to learn as I create.
> 
> We've been working with the Adobe products... Photoshop, Illustrator, and InDesign. The InDesign project is tonight.



Sounds interesting I wouldn't mind doing something like that, at the moment I have a basic grasp for most things office related and use the internet to figure out anything that I can't learn by just messing about with.

Its amazing how people don't want to experiment and mess about with stuff and ask others to do it instead.

The only computer course I did was while I was unemployed in 2002ish the lesson started off with an explanation of what the different parts of a computer were called input and output devices and then how to move a mouse.

I ROCKED THAT CLASS!!! 

I was the only person there under the age of 50 I think


----------



## Bold or Stupid

[voiceover]It was only my second day in the Hive. Already it felt like I'd been here forever. Here I had found people like me. God help the world...[/voiceover]

Morning people.

On the subject of prepared clerics, mine have never managed to out do the PCs, but then  when my core group are on form nothing really gives them trouble.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey Bold. Welcome to the Hive from me too . Did you already find the 



Spoiler



Secret Door


?


----------



## Phaezen

Bold or Stupid said:


> [voiceover]It was only my second day in the Hive. Already it felt like I'd been here forever. Here I had found people like me. God help the world...[/voiceover]
> 
> Morning people.
> 
> On the subject of prepared clerics, mine have never managed to out do the PCs, but then  when my core group are on form nothing really gives them trouble.




Welcome to the darkside, we had cookies but a rat was nibbling on them


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Welcome to the darkside, we had cookies but a rat was nibbling on them




I just made sure they aren't poisoned...


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Phaezen said:


> Welcome to the darkside, we had cookies but a rat was nibbling on them




uummm choclate chip rat.

I hadn't found the 



Spoiler



whatyousaid


 I don't bother with the Perception skill.


----------



## Phaezen

Bold or Stupid said:


> uummm choclate chip rat.



5p

chocolate chip rat onna stick 8p

ketchup 5p extra



Spoiler



And thats cutting me own throat


.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> I just made sure they aren't poisoned...



Heh we mostly do that with chips (the proper kind not crisps ) over here, dash in take a chip scoff and say "saved your life" when the other person goes "huh?" you go "poison chip!"


----------



## Ginnel

Hmmm I'm sure it was in another thread a while ago I hijacked it to ask Bold or Stupid (he lives in the place I moved away from around 1 and a half years ago) if he knew the same people as I did, I think it was a no but we did know the same shops.

If I remember rightly it was a support your locals FLGS thread.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Ginnel said:


> Hmmm I'm sure it was in another thread a while ago I hijacked it to ask Bold or Stupid (he lives in the place I moved away from around 1 and a half years ago) if he knew the same people as I did, I think it was a no but we did know the same shops.
> 
> If I remember rightly it was a support your locals FLGS thread.




munch mmm slurp
*looks up from rat mouthful*
I have to pay, oh. I'll owe you.

Yep Lancaster Boy. I may know the people in question now, I'm developing more contacts by running a D&D club in the bookstore I work in.


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Heh we mostly do that with chips (the proper kind not crisps ) over here, dash in take a chip scoff and say "saved your life" when the other person goes "huh?" you go "poison chip!"




You and your silly language that doesn't even have proper letters...

Are you talking about Fries or Chips?


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> You and your silly language that doesn't even have proper letters...
> 
> Are you talking about Fries or Chips?




I believe he was refering to fries - crisps would be chips


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> You and your silly language that doesn't even have proper letters...
> 
> Are you talking about Fries or Chips?




Mind you, to add to the confusion  locally it would be slapchips and chips in that order  (slap pronopunced slup (as in up))


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> I believe he was refering to fries - crisps would be chips



Yup yup.

Too tired to think of witty stuff to say been dragging boxes around all day


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> And thats cutting me own throat



Eww.

Please clean up after you've Dibbled.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hey everyone! How was your morning? Here is how mine was.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNy-lXFucaU"]YouTube - My Morning[/ame]


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Galeros said:


> Hey everyone! How was your morning? Here is how mine was.




If your flying turtle is too much of a pest send it over here 

Now I'm off to visit the vampires, if they turn me I'll turn anyone here who wants it.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Hey everyone! How was your morning? Here is how mine was.



Mmm.  Narusegawa.

My morning was pretty uneventful.

Congratulations on finally choosing to reference an anime that I can relate to.  Not that I've really watched much, but I own the whole manga run.


----------



## Blackrat

Bold or Stupid said:


> If your flying turtle is too much of a pest send it over here
> 
> Now I'm off to visit the vampires, if they turn me I'll turn anyone here who wants it.




I don't think you can make a vampire out of someone who is already an undead...


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Mmm.  Narusegawa.
> 
> My morning was pretty uneventful.
> 
> Congratulations on finally choosing to reference an anime that I can relate to.  Not that I've really watched much, but I own the whole manga run.




I have seen the anime and own the the entire manga. I also have the two novels.


----------



## hafrogman

Bold or Stupid said:


> Now I'm off to visit the vampires, if they turn me I'll turn anyone here who wants it.



Remember: *REAL* vampires don't sparkle!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> I have seen the anime and own the the entire manga. I also have the two novels.



Novels?!  Bwuh?
*runs off to check the internets*

Hmm.  I wasn't even aware.  Any good?  Should I be picking them up?


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Novels?!  Bwuh?
> *runs off to check the internets*
> 
> Hmm.  I wasn't even aware.  Any good?  Should I be picking them up?




I enjoyed them. They are quick reads, I read both the same day I bought them. If you are willing to spare some cash then I would recommend them.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> I don't think you can make a vampire out of someone who is already an undead...



Vampire mummies sounds like a cool idea though.  Black bandages and bandage-cloaks.  Turn into little bat-mummies.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Vampire mummies sounds like a cool idea though.  Black bandages and bandage-cloaks.  Turn into little bat-mummies.




Hmm...
I think:
You can't make a vampire out of a mummy.
You can however make a mummy out of a vampire.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Mmm.  Narusegawa.
> 
> My morning was pretty uneventful.
> 
> Congratulations on finally choosing to reference an anime that I can relate to.  Not that I've really watched much, but I own the whole manga run.




I think you definitely need to get out and watch more anime.

Speaking of anime, I just finished a series recently where in the opening two episodes, more than half the main characters died.  I was like holy crap!  But then the next 9 episodes explained how they got to that point, then the last two were back to the present.  But seriously, that's a good way to get you interested.  Quickly introduce a team of fighters against the supernatural, make you like them and then 10 minutes later start killing them off in cool battles.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

hafrogman said:


> Remember: *REAL* vampires don't sparkle!




Though all vampires are a cheap metaphor for sex.
That and mosquitoes with back stories.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> I think you definitely need to get out and watch more anime.



*shrug* For the most part, it's just too slow paced for me to really get into.

Last week: On Dragonball Z!

Goku: I have a hernia! URRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

And now!

Goku: RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Next week:

Goku: RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. . .poot.  Oh, it was just gas.


----------



## Wereserpent

I love you!


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> *shrug* For the most part, it's just too slow paced for me to really get into.
> 
> Last week: On Dragonball Z!




Oy, you picked like the worst example of all anime, imo.  If that's your main experience with anime, I'm not surprised you don't like it...


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> I love you!



I love you, too.







Dog Moon said:


> Oy, you picked like the worst example of all anime, imo.  If that's your main experience with anime, I'm not surprised you don't like it...



Yeah, I know it's the worst.  But I picked it because it's the worst.    I've seen others, but generally I watch for a while, but can't get into them.

The ones that immediately come to mind that I've watched some of: Outlaw Star, Cowboy Bebop, Berserk, Naruto, Angel Sanctuary, Record of Lodoss War, Magic Knight Rayearth

The one that comes to mind that I watched all of: Macross. . . and it was actually Robotech the first time I watched it.  By the same degree, whatever the one that they made into Voltron was. . . GoLion or somesuch.


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> I have seen the anime and own the the entire manga. I also have the two novels.



Its never really interested me its the one about a companion robot is it?


Dog Moon said:


> I think you definitely need to get out and watch more anime.
> 
> Speaking of anime, I just finished a series recently where in the opening two episodes, more than half the main characters died. I was like holy crap! But then the next 9 episodes explained how they got to that point, then the last two were back to the present. But seriously, that's a good way to get you interested. Quickly introduce a team of fighters against the supernatural, make you like them and then 10 minutes later start killing them off in cool battles.



Sounds like that Vampire Hunter film, can't quite remember the name of it though.


hafrogman said:


> I love you, too.Yeah, I know it's the worst. But I picked it because it's the worst.  I've seen others, but generally I watch for a while, but can't get into them.
> 
> The ones that immediately come to mind that I've watched some of: Outlaw Star, Cowboy Bebop, Berserk, Naruto, Angel Sanctuary, Record of Lodoss War, Magic Knight Rayearth
> 
> The one that comes to mind that I watched all of: Macross. . . and it was actually Robotech the first time I watched it. By the same degree, whatever the one that they made into Voltron was. . . GoLion or somesuch.



Cowboy Bebop, the best Anime ever  short series 
Samurai Champloo by the same makers also good. short series
Van Helsing bloody and old but good. short series
Trigun worth watching. shortish series
All ghost in the shell stand alone complex is great.

Naruto - all of it after a certain point is filler. Shippendun (sp?) is a lot better still suffers from being slow every now and then. loads of episodes

Bleach is good but suffers from slow and filler but also has some really good stuff still happy I've kept up to date with it. loads of episodes

One Piece in the same vein as the above two but with pirates and a bit more kiddy but still ace and great music (plays the tuba music, bum bum bum, bumbum bum bum bum.) loads of episodes.

That would be my list of must watches


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Its never really interested me its the one about a companion robot is it?



Nah, I think you're thinking of something else.  Chobits, perhaps.  Or many other series.

This Love Hina.  Loveable idiot becomes manager of girl's dormatory as he tries to get into college, and fails.  A lot.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Nah, I think you're thinking of something else. Chobits, perhaps. Or many other series.
> 
> This Love Hina. Loveable idiot becomes manager of girl's dormatory as he tries to get into college, and fails. A lot.



Ahhh no superpowers or combat and it fails to hit my anime radar.

In my view the two aforementioned conditions are the reason the genre was invented


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Ahhh no superpowers or combat and it fails to hit my anime radar.
> 
> In my view the two aforementioned conditions are the reason the genre was invented



Well, there's actually a surprising amount of combat.  But yes, all the super powers are played for laughs.

And exquise me?  Super powers and combat fall a distant second and third behind the actual reason for anime.  Giant robots!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh... Since Cowboy Bebop was mentioned...

SUNRISE has quality control over the Cowboy Bebop Live Action Movie.  They stated that if the movie or the script is not up to the quality they expect, then they will kill the project, so if the movie sucks horribly and it is still released we can all blame SUNRISE for killing their own IP.  HOWEVER, I'm willing to bet that even if the movie sucked they still will release it.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

I thought cute manga girls was the reason for manga.


----------



## hafrogman

Bold or Stupid said:


> I thought cute manga girls was the reason for manga.



I thought cute manga girls were the reason for hentai.    But yes, judging by the avatars of certain Hive members, cute anime girls are important.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

hafrogman said:


> I thought cute manga girls were the reason for hentai.    But yes, judging by the avatars of certain Hive members, cute anime girls are important.




But isn't all manga/anime hentai?
Or is my sample size to small?


----------



## hafrogman

Bold or Stupid said:


> But isn't all manga/anime hentai?
> Or is my sample size to small?



Too small.  Either you haven't seen any manga or anime (unlikely?).  Or you haven't seen any hentai (unfortunate?).


----------



## Knightfall

*Full Metal Alchemist!*

Nuff said!


----------



## Blackrat

Starzinger!

That's all I have to say about anime.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

On a more sensible note, I've never found much manga I can really get into, I'm more of a western comic books fan.

Though I'm not sure why everyone thinks Watchmen is the best comic book ever. It's not even Moore's best work, thats either Halo Jones or Promethea.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

The last batch of filler in bleach was actually so good i hate to call it filler. The last ep was really great, it was nice to finally get the background on a lot of the supporting cast. I'm really excited about the series agian, can't wait for next tuesday!

i'd also backup recommendations for full metal alchemist, and would say checkout full metal panic, and junni kokki, the 12 kingdoms. if you can find it.


----------



## Mycanid

Blackrat said:


> Shroom! Hi! What's up?
> 
> I haven't really slept in 24 hours...




Heya Blackrat. 



Dannyalcatraz said:


> A mushroom that posts in threads on the internet?  That's Brink!




Howdy Danny. 



Aeson said:


> We've had a shroom and a sith sighting today. Anyone seen an Amazon? How about a tired mommy?
> 
> *Looks under rocks*




heh heh heh



Aeson said:


> I'm looking at what I might do to advance my career here. I've been with the company nearly 7 months. At 1 year I can apply for open positions in other departments. We have a help desk that does hands on stuff as well as phone work. There is also a networking group. I have a couple of other areas that are tech related that I can go into but those 2 are the most likely to take me. I've been thinking of getting the + certs like A+, Net+, Linux+. I don't know if those will help me at all. Going to college should help also. Any advice from the techies? Education areas I should focus on?




Hmm 

Sounds good ... I would focus on networking if at all possible. The other certs are ok, but only go so far. A variety is useful - both linux and windows server xp is helpful ...


----------



## hafrogman

Howdy, Mycanid.

Thanks for coming by and checking up on us.    We haven't destroyed the place, yet.


----------



## Phaezen

Evening Hive.

Todays lesson, if the tables resident powergamer is not wanting to share his character build with the dm be suspicious.  Very suspicious.....


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> Todays lesson, if the tables resident powergamer is not wanting to share his character build with the dm be suspicious.  Very suspicious.....



Um, yeah.  In every game I've ever played, if you don't want to show your character sheet to the DM, that's fine. . . there's the door.  Leave.

Why would anybody even think that was okay?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I am back from Munich, but I am off again to another city next week, but only till Wednesday.

I still need to catch up on all my precious TV Shows...


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am back from Munich, but I am off again to another city next week, but only till Wednesday.



Welcome back.  How're things?


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> Um, yeah.  In every game I've ever played, if you don't want to show your character sheet to the DM, that's fine. . . there's the door.  Leave.
> 
> Why would anybody even think that was okay?




I guess some people just like trying thier luck.  Repeatedly.  It does help that he is an awesome roleplayer.


----------



## Phaezen

gah well after midnight, and a work night too, shame on me.

Off to bed then

Nite Hive


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:


> Howdy, Mycanid.
> 
> Thanks for coming by and checking up on us.    We haven't destroyed the place, yet.




heh heh ... no worries.

And thank you for the pm/email, btw.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:


> And thank you for the pm/email, btw.



No problem.  Goldmoon has been asking for you, so I figured I'd track you down.  She's been deployed in Iraq, so she's probably out on a mission right now.  But I'm sure she'll be glad to get your e-mail when she returns.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> I thought cute manga girls were the reason for hentai.    But yes, judging by the avatars of certain Hive members, cute anime girls are important.




Tee hee.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Ahhh no superpowers or combat and it fails to hit my anime radar.




Hehe, two anime I really like that have no superpowers or anything extraordinary are Genshiken and Welcome to the NHK. Both are Slice of Life shows in a way. The first follows the members of an Anime/Manga/Video Game Club in a College. The second is about a Hikikomori(A Person who is a shut-in and does not leave their room) and his and his friends ordeals. I have heard Welcome to the NHK described as "It's a Slice of Life show...and they are all mentally ill."


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> Hehe, two anime I really like that have no superpowers or anything extraordinary are Genshiken and Welcome to the NHK. Both are Slice of Life shows in a way. The first follows the members of an Anime/Manga/Video Game Club in a College. The second is about a Hikikomori(A Person who is a shut-in and does not leave their room) and his and his friends ordeals. I have heard Welcome to the NHK described as "It's a Slice of Life show...and they are all mentally ill."




I didn't really like Genshiken, but I thought Welcome to the NHK was awesome.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall said:


> *Full Metal Alchemist!*
> 
> Nuff said!




They're making Series 2.  Should be out relatively soon, iirc.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mushroom in da house!  Everybody make some NOISE!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> I didn't really like Genshiken, but I thought Welcome to the NHK was awesome.




I absolutely adore Genshiken. It really opened my eyes to the Slice of Life genre which I had previously ignored. What did you not like?


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> I absolutely adore Genshiken. It really opened my eyes to the Slice of Life genre which I had previously ignored. What did you not like?




Honestly, I don't even remember anymore.  I just remember watching it, thinking 'This is stupid', watched another 2 episodes, then quite.  [I never base ANYTHING off the first episode alone].


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Honestly, I don't even remember anymore.  I just remember watching it, thinking 'This is stupid', watched another 2 episodes, then quite.  [I never base ANYTHING off the first episode alone].




Hehe, I loved it. I am slowly collecting the manga which is awesome too. I like everything about the series really. I wish there was a club like that at my College.

Was it because of the slow pace? Or did you not like the characters?


----------



## Bold or Stupid

night night folks.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

dog moon said:


> they're making series 2.  Should be out relatively soon, iirc.




sweet!:d


----------



## Wereserpent

KABOOM!


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:


> No problem. Goldmoon has been asking for you, so I figured I'd track you down. She's been deployed in Iraq, so she's probably out on a mission right now. But I'm sure she'll be glad to get your e-mail when she returns.



 WHAT!?

I thought she was stationed in Samoa, or some other island paradise.  I'm gonna have to check in on you guys more often.

Oh, and "Hi, everyone!"

*wave*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heckler said:


> WHAT!?
> 
> I thought she was stationed in Samoa, or some other island paradise.  I'm gonna have to check in on you guys more often.
> 
> Oh, and "Hi, everyone!"
> 
> *wave*




Guam.  I think.  Her platoon was called out to Iraq some time ago.


----------



## Heckler

Relique du Madde said:


> Guam. I think. Her platoon was called out to Iraq some time ago.



 Well, I've been away for awhile.  I mainly just play some pbp in LEW around here anymore.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ah.  Just some advice, don't mention minivans if she pops back in from after a mission..  She'll twack you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:


> Umm ... what?




Mycanid! Welcome back! I've missed you!!



Dannyalcatraz said:


> The most caffeine I ever ingested in a 24 hour period?
> 
> I had decided to pull an all-nighter (something I rarely did) studying for an exam in Law School, so when I went to dinner at IHOP around 7PM, I ordered my usual bottomless glass of Iced Tea...AND their bottomless pot of coffee. Over the course of a couple of hours, I finished the pot of coffee and started another while downing several large glasses of tea.
> 
> My signal to stop (besides running to the john every 15 minutes)?
> 
> The continuous hum I was hearing...that lasted 'till 5AM.
> 
> Now, that kept me up and alert for some time...but it wasn't the longest I ever went without sleep.
> 
> I don't sleep much- on average, between 4-6 hours since I was a kid. Mostly 4 hours when I was under 35, mostly 6 hours since then.
> 
> But in my freshman year of college, I had a severe bout of insomnia. I was up for 65 hours straight. When I finally was able to drop off, I slept for 20 hours straight...
> 
> And awoke in the middle of a party my (oh so empathetic) roomie was throwing.




I was up for 50 hours which ended last night. At least I slept well.



Heckler said:


> Well, I've been away for awhile. I mainly just play some pbp in LEW around here anymore.




Welcome back Heckler! Yep, I've been out of Guam for about a year now living the good life here in Iraq.


----------



## Heckler

Relique du Madde said:


> Ah. Just some advice, don't mention minivans if she pops back in from after a mission.. She'll twack you.



 No minivans.  Got it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Ah. Just some advice, don't mention minivans if she pops back in from after a mission.. She'll twack you.




Thats a smart suggestion.


----------



## Blackrat

Morning!

It's supposed to be mid-spring, the sun is shining, and there's no cloud anywhere... And yet you could make sculptures out of breath here. It's almost -20 C...


----------



## Aeson

Welcome back Heckler. Missed ya.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Morning!
> 
> It's supposed to be mid-spring, the sun is shining, and there's no cloud anywhere... And yet you could make sculptures out of breath here. It's almost -20 C...




What's a C?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> What's a C?



 Copper pieces.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> What's a C?




Celsius degree, in oppose to your silly Fahrenheit degrees...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Silly Europeans.  Don't you know it's all about degrees Kelvin?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Silly Europeans.  Don't you know it's all about degrees Kelvin?




Yeah, but even Kelvin uses the Celsius scale, it just has the 0 designated to different point. Your F's don't use any logical scale at all


----------



## Aeson

I don't understand why people seem to think one unit of measurment is better than another. They both get you to the same point.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I don't understand why people seem to think one unit of measurment is better than another. They both get you to the same point.




Might be 'cause metrics at least have some logic to them


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Morning!
> 
> It's supposed to be mid-spring, the sun is shining, and there's no cloud anywhere... And yet you could make sculptures out of breath here. It's almost -20 C...




Its finally warming up here and its nice. I hate the cold.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, but even Kelvin uses the Celsius scale, it just has the 0 designated to different point. Your F's don't use any logical scale at all



That's because you don't understand it.  Let me enlighten you.

Fahrenheit 22 (to to) is a temperature of Suck.
Fahrenheit 451 is the temperature where you become a hedonist.  It's also the temperature where a book starts to burn
 Fahrenheit 911 is the temperature at which all hell breaks loose.  It is the temperature of US Conspiracy.
Fahrenheit 7800 is also a temperature of suck and it is the temperature where musicians disown entire albums because of how bad they are.  

Also Kelvins are superior to Celsius since the numbers are larger.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Might be 'cause metrics at least have some logic to them



 Explain that to me.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Explain that to me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's the conversion of a Couric to a gram?  I know 1 Couric is 2.5lbs...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I don't understand why people seem to think one unit of measurment is better than another. They both get you to the same point.




Except that what a man considers to be six inches differs from what a woman considers to be six inches.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> What's the conversion of a Couric to a gram?  I know 1 Couric is 2.5lbs...




What is a couric?

But 2.5 lbs is approximately 1kg


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> What's the conversion of a Couric to a gram?  I know 1 Couric is 2.5lbs...




Katie Couric only weighs 2.5 lbs?  Dang, apparently there's anorexic and then there's ANOREXIC!


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


>




Thats freaking hilarious!


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


>




It's funny that you'd link that because another person in my dnd group linked that this past week cause we've been joking about measurements recently.  Cause to enter this portal the group needed 1 quart of Ochre jelly each.  So they killed the Ochre jelly and were like how much does each Ochre jelly have and of course I said 'you find 1 liter per Ochre jelly'.

Over was like pause...wait a second!  How?   Head...hurting...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> What is a couric?
> 
> But 2.5 lbs is approximately 1kg






Dog Moon said:


> Katie Couric only weighs 2.5 lbs?  Dang, apparently there's anorexic and then there's ANOREXIC!




It's official measure of human excrement.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Except that what a man considers to be six inches differs from what a woman considers to be six inches.



 And she considers it not enough.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


>



 Not an explanation.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> And she considers it not enough.




Depends on how many ranks he has in using it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Depends on how many ranks he has in using it.




Of if she's a halfling.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Not an explanation.




Ofcourse it's not. The whole claim was a joke as indicated by the tongue-in-cheek smiley p) .


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Of if she's a halfling.




In my experience "Satisfy Woman" is a cross class skill for most men and they dont even bother maxing the ranks.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> In my experience "Satisfy Woman" is a cross class skill for most men and they dont even bother maxing the ranks.



 You haven't experienced the right man.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Ofcourse it's not. The whole claim was a joke as indicated by the tongue-in-cheek smiley p) .



 It's not the first time someone claimed the metric system was better. I was looking for a reason. The imperial system of feet and inches has worked for me for nearly 34 years.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> In my experience "Satisfy Woman" is a cross class skill for most men and they dont even bother maxing the ranks.




Yeah, we're too lazy for that ...

Then again, it's not like we really bother maxing any other skills either


----------



## Wereserpent

Oooh, so this is what the Hive is like when I am gone.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Oooh, so this is what the Hive is like when I am gone.



 This is what the hive is like when you're not gone.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Oooh, so this is what the Hive is like when I am gone.







Don't make us convert you.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> This is what the hive is like when you're not gone.




Hehe.



Relique du Madde said:


> Don't make us convert you.




To what?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't make us convert you.



 Convert now of fall for eternity.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> It's not the first time someone claimed the metric system was better. I was looking for a reason. The imperial system of feet and inches has worked for me for nearly 34 years.




The thing is, I don't think either is inheritently better. It's a matter of perception. I grew to the metrics, you grew to imperials. To me, imperials don't make much sense, and I'm sure it's somewhat same with you and metrics. Now I do think that in heat scales, celsius is more logical than fahrenheit, but then I do give some credit to imperial lenght units, which have somewhat more sensible units than metrics. Then again, as that graphic about weights pointed out, there's absolutely no logic in imperial weights


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> To what?



 A convertable.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You haven't experienced the right man.




Oddly enough, I hear that a lot.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> To what?




To digital.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Oddly enough, I hear that a lot.



Then it must be true.

I'm sure you do. Plenty of men would want a chance to prove they can do it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> The thing is, I don't think either is inheritently better. It's a matter of perception. I grew to the metrics, you grew to imperials. To me, imperials don't make much sense, and I'm sure it's somewhat same with you and metrics. Now I do think that in heat scales, celsius is more logical than fahrenheit, but then I do give some credit to imperial lenght units, which have somewhat more sensible units than metrics. Then again, as that graphic about weights pointed out, there's absolutely no logic in imperial weights




*head explodes*


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Oddly enough, I hear that a lot.




Me too.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Then it must be true.
> 
> I'm sure you do. Plenty of men would want a chance to prove they can do it.




Yes, it's weird how lesbians attract more men that straight women.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Yes, it's weird how lesbians attract more men that straight women.




It's the age-old jealousy. If you can't have it, you absolutely must have it...


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Me too.




You get hit on by men Galeros?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Yes, it's weird how lesbians attract more men that straight women.



 Claiming to be a full lesbian now?

Some men believe they can turn a woman striaght. It's an ego thing. 

What I was saying is some men believe in satisfying a woman.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> You get hit on by men Galeros?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Yes, it's weird how *sexy* lesbians attract more men that straight women.




fify.  After all, I don't see too many men infatuated with Rosey O'Donel or Ellen DeGeneres


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Morning.

Wow I go to bed and we get lesbians and the metric system. I should not sleep.
For the record Imperial weights are great for baking as they are easily multipliable and divisible, the system is limted by the unit EGG.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> It's the age-old jealousy. If you can't have it, you absolutely must have it...



 That too.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bold or Stupid said:


> Morning.
> 
> Wow I go to bed and we get lesbians and the metric system. I should not sleep.
> For the record Imperial weights are great for baking as they are easily multipliable and divisible, the system is limted by the unit EGG.




It seems like all the interesting talk happens after I go to bed.

Oh, and Goldmoon. I was just joking.


----------



## Goldmoon

I just got this via email.

Off-Duty Air Traffic Controller Saves Pilot's Life

by Tech. Sgt. Catrina Bales
53rd Wing Public Affairs

3/25/2009 - EGLIN AIR FORCE BASE, FLORIDA (AFNS)--An Air Force F-15 pilot narrowly escaped serious injury on Saturday when he attempted horseback riding with no prior experience.  Capt. Danny Roy Tevo, assigned to the 33rd Fighter Wing, had decided to try his hand at a new sport.  After mounting the horse unassisted the horse immediately began moving.  As it galloped along at a steady and rhythmic pace, the pilot began to slip sideways from the saddle.  Although attempting to grab for the horse's mane he could not get a firm grip. He then threw his arms around the horse's neck but continued to slide down the side of the horse.

The horse galloped along, seemingly oblivious to its slipping rider. Finally, losing his grip, the crew member attempted to leap away from the horse and throw himself to safety.  His foot became entangled in the stirrup, and he was at the mercy of the horse's pounding hooves as his head and upper body repeatedly struck the ground.  Moments away from unconsciousness and being trampled or beaten to death, to his great fortune an off-duty Air Force air traffic controller shopping at Wal-Mart saw him and quickly unplugged the horse.  Capt. Tevo was reportedly shaken but in good condition and is expected to make a full recovery.


----------



## Aeson

They still have those rides in front of stores? I haven't seen one in a long time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

He should have gave gotten a DvR.  [/drum roll]


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Claiming to be a full lesbian now?




I'm not, but I am becoming more comfortable with the term.



Relique du Madde said:


> fify. After all, I don't see too many men infatuated with Rosey O'Donel or Ellen DeGeneres




Ellen is sexy in her own way. At least I think so.



Galeros said:


> It seems like all the interesting talk happens after I go to bed.
> 
> Oh, and Goldmoon. I was just joking.




Its ok if you get hit on by men.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'm not, but I am becoming more comfortable with the term.



 Comfort is important.



Goldmoon said:


> Its ok if you get hit on by men.



 I don't get hit on by either.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Its ok if you get hit on by men.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Ellen is sexy in her own way. At least I think so.




Only women think she's sexy.  When ever I see her "dance" I so want to throw a dog poop covered boot at her.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Only women think she's sexy. When ever I see her "dance" I so want to throw a dog poop covered boot at her.




If I were to sleep with a much older woman, she would be on that list.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hmmm, I wonder what happens when I stick this here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

If you're sticky you might need a shower...


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Hmmm, I wonder what happens when I stick this here.




I reach for my baton....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> I reach for my baton....




Giggity.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> If you're sticky you might need a shower...








Goldmoon said:


> I reach for my baton....




No need to worry about anything indecent. I was just wondering what would happen if I put my new Van Gogh painting on the ceiling.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> If you're sticky you might need a shower...




I can't wait to take a real shower.


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> No need to worry about anything indecent. I was just wondering what would happen if I put my new Van Gogh painting on the ceiling.




I'd turn it upside down and paint moustache over it...


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> I'd turn it upside down and paint moustache over it...




Done and Done.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Giggity.




Not so much....


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Not so much....




Phuzzle?


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> I can't wait to take a real shower.




Does this suggest greater dedication to the Hive then cleanliness, or that the "attention" you get here makes you feel you need a wash?


----------



## Wereserpent

Bold or Stupid said:


> Does this suggest greater dedication to the Hive then cleanliness, or that the "attention" you get here makes you feel you need a wash?




I think it may mean that she is in a place where she can not get a real shower.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Phuzzle?




Not so much...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I reach for my baton....






Relique du Madde said:


> Giggity.






Goldmoon said:


> Not so much....



 She likes the attention but she doesn't like the _attention_.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> Does this suggest greater dedication to the Hive then cleanliness, or that the "attention" you get here makes you feel you need a wash?




I get three minute of water per day here. I cant take a real shower in three minutes....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> She likes the attention but she doesn't like the _attention_.




Not sure I'm following you Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Not sure I'm following you Aeson.



 I'm not sure I'm following me either.

I'm just picking on you a little.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> I get three minute of water per day here. I cant take a real shower in three minutes....




Crap that's nasty. Well I hope that you get somewhere nice soon.


----------



## Aeson

Bold or Stupid said:


> Crap that's nasty. Well I hope that you get somewhere nice soon.



 I've been trying to get her somewhere nice for some time now.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Aeson said:


> I've been trying to get her somewhere nice for some time now.




I think she'd break you.


----------



## Aeson

Bold or Stupid said:


> I think she'd break you.



 God I hope so.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I've been trying to get her somewhere nice for some time now.




*Glomps Aeson*

I just have to do that.


----------



## Ginnel

Dog Moon said:


> They're making Series 2. Should be out relatively soon, iirc.



Meh Full Metal Alchemist an ideal example of how anime endings usually suck more than a dyson.


Blackrat said:


> Celsius degree, in oppose to your silly Fahrenheit degrees...



*High Five*


Goldmoon said:


> Except that what a man considers to be six inches differs from what a woman considers to be six inches.



Yah women are crazy


Bold or Stupid said:


> I think she'd break you.



I think she has already


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> *Glomps Aeson*
> 
> I just have to do that.



 giggity


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> I think she has already



 You might be right.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> Crap that's nasty. Well I hope that you get somewhere nice soon.




I may or may not be leaving in May. I don't know for sure yet.



Bold or Stupid said:


> I think she'd break you.




He'd enjoy it though. Techsmartly.net || You've been rickrolled!

This is the only good news I've had in weeks.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Glomps Ginnel*


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I may or may not be leaving in May. I don't know for sure yet.



 This is the only good news I've had in weeks.



Goldmoon said:


> He'd enjoy it though.



I hope so.


Goldmoon said:


> Techsmartly.net || You've been rickrolled!
> 
> This is the only good news I've had in weeks.



 That's funny.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Glomps Dog Moon even though he is not here*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> Welcome back.  How're things?




Fine.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Fine.




*Glomps Mustrum*


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> *Glomps Ginnel*



Bamf!


Goldmoon said:


> I may or may not be leaving in May. I don't know for sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> He'd enjoy it though. Techsmartly.net || You've been rickrolled!
> 
> This is the only good news I've had in weeks.



Gawd damit 

why did I click that link when I was half way through finishing a response to Relique's game, curse my own stupidity *headdesk*


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Bamf!




*Glomps Ginnel again*


----------



## Wereserpent

*Glomps Jdvn1*


----------



## Wereserpent

*Glomps Mycanid*


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> I may or may not be leaving in May. I don't know for sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> He'd enjoy it though. Techsmartly.net || You've been rickrolled!
> 
> This is the only good news I've had in weeks.




Thats just evil, my youth was blighted by that song.

*Glomps Galeros*


----------



## Ginnel

*Kitty in glasses and tie with microphone*

"Breaking news in the HIVE Galeros has gone on a glomping ramage can no one stop this blue haired menace?"


----------



## Wereserpent

Bold or Stupid said:


> Thats just evil, my youth was blighted by that song.
> 
> *Glomps Galeros*




*Glomps Bold Or Stupid back*



Ginnel said:


> *Kitty in glasses and tie with microphone*
> 
> "Breaking news in the HIVE Galeros has gone on a glomping ramage can no one stop this blue haired menace?"




*Glomps the Kitty*


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> *Glomps Bold Or Stupid back*
> 
> *Glomps the Kitty*



 *flails around under the glomping*


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> *flails around under the glomping*




*Glomps the Kitty again*


----------



## Wereserpent

I find that when I am really tired I tend to get all kinds of weird ideas.


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> I find that when I am really tired I tend to get all kinds of weird ideas.



Are you really really tired now? and are they Grandma friendly ideas?


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Are you really really tired now? and are they Grandma friendly ideas?




Yes.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Ginnel said:


> Like now and are they Grandma friendly




Depends on your Grandma.


(yey 200 posts!!!!)


----------



## Wereserpent

You do not think I am going crazy? Do you, Ginnel?


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Galeros said:


> You do not think I am going crazy? Do you, Ginnel?




I don't think your crazy, I know.


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> You do not think I am going crazy? Do you, Ginnel?



I think I refer to my post earlier in this Hive where I said everyone was mad 

crazy is a special classification as such, I don't think you're going crazy based on the evidence presented in the Hive  besides your being more coherent that randomly quoting anime lines at people so maybe you're getting less crazy


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> I think I refer to my post earlier in this Hive where I said everyone was mad
> 
> crazy is a special classification as such, I don't think you're going crazy based on the evidence presented in the Hive  besides your being more coherent that randomly quoting anime lines at people so maybe you're getting less crazy




"I think that dirty thoughts are bad!"


----------



## Goldmoon

Awwww, I missed the glompfest.....


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Awwww, I missed the glompfest.....




*Glomps Goldmoon*


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> *Glomps Goldmoon*




*Glomps Galeros and tickles him*


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> *Glomps Galeros and tickles him*




Tee hee.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, I decided to move my gaming blog to LJ. If anyone's interested: Gaming with the Rat


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Blackrat said:


> Well, I decided to move my gaming blog to LJ. If anyone's interested: Gaming with the Rat




Darth Rattus consider yourself friended, by me of course, Sith name - Darth Nkeeper, based on the normal rules (type of injury or word beginning with IN with the IN removed).


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Well, I decided to move my gaming blog to LJ. If anyone's interested: Gaming with the Rat




Yet again the government filters show me who is the boss.


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> "I think that dirty thoughts are bad!"



Ahhh but do you think that people who think dirty thoughts are bad

*waves a Calvin & Hobbes sign "Hate the sin not the sinner"*


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> Darth Rattus consider yourself friended, by me of course, Sith name - Darth Nkeeper, based on the normal rules (type of injury or word beginning with IN with the IN removed).





The sith naming ritual is now suddelny clear.....Weird.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Ahhh but do you think that people who think dirty thoughts are bad
> 
> *waves a Calvin & Hobbes sign "Hate the sin not the sinner"*




No one can defeat me.

Anyways, I am out of here for a while. See everyone later. Bai Bee!


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Ahhh but do you think that people who think dirty thoughts are bad
> 
> *waves a Calvin & Hobbes sign "Hate the sin not the sinner"*





Ooooo, in that case I am a bad, bad, bad girl.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

...and I deserve to be a sith lord if assessed on thoughts, but then I GM.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Ooooo, in that case I am a bad, bad, bad girl.



Awww you know you're gonna rile Aeson up with that one  there'll be tongues hanging out and all sorts 

2 Weeks on and this is where the major regrets/doubts are sinking in *thinks back to how bad he felt 2 and 3 weeks ago*

hmm :confuzzled:

*goes to get some booze*


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Well, I decided to move my gaming blog to LJ. If anyone's interested: Gaming with the Rat




Afternoon Hive

Blackrat - that looks interesting


----------



## Aeson

I have a confession to make. I refer to a woman as my roommate. I did that because I got tired of saying potential roommate. She's moved things in and painted the bedrooms for her and her daughter but is not living here yet. It's been a few months and I'm not sure it's going to happen.

I make that confession because I wanted my rant to make some sense. Thus begins the rant.....

I decided to take a break from gaming for Lent. It's been good for me. Most of my friends think of it as a positive thing for me. I say most because she's not happy. The Sunday D&D game was moved from my house and the Saturday game hasn't taken place since before Lent started. I've heard from more than one source that she was complaining about me taking the break for Lent and said I was doing it because I thought it would impress her. I've tried talking to her vie phone, email, text message, Facebook. No luck, no reply. Yesterday I send out an email about going to the movies this weekend. The first thing I hear from her in over 2 weeks is a reply to someone else's reply asking is we're ever going to play Shadowrun or Harnmaster again.

I'm trying to get in touch with her because we need to decide what we're going to do about living together. I told her that my parents may let the house be foreclosed on and she suggested that we find another house we could rent together. That was over a month ago. I even found a house to rent but she didn't reply back to my email. 

I'm not sure what to do anymore. My friends have told me living with her would be bad for my mental health. I'm thinking they may be right.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> roommate stuff



Standard disclaimer about not knowing the full situation.

Right now we've got that out of the way.
RUN!!
Run like hell, get out of dodge, skidaddle, scarper, flee, retreat, exit, reverse, escape.

In short take the advice of your friends out there in the real world.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Standard disclaimer about not knowing the full situation.
> 
> Right now we've got that out of the way.
> RUN!!
> Run like hell, get out of dodge, skidaddle, scarper, flee, retreat, exit, reverse, escape.
> 
> In short take the advice of your friends out there.



Even people that don't know her are saying it. lol

My friends have known her for less time than I have but seem to see her differently as though they know more about her than I do.

I have options available to me. One friend has a room I can rent. It'll be around half of one of my paychecks. The other option is find a small place that I can afford. That will cost more than the room.


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Awww you know you're gonna rile Aeson up with that one  there'll be tongues hanging out and all sorts



Stuff like that annoys me. I know I'm a joke but I don't like people making the jokes. 

I guess I can dish it out but I can't take it.


----------



## Ginnel

basically Aes what I'm working on is if she can pull your strings like this (and she probably knows she can) she ain't gonna be good for you, move her to a periphery of your life rather than her being more towards the centre.

Get some distance, get a different perspective and you'll probably see what your friends are seeing.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Stuff like that annoys me. I know I'm a joke but I don't like people making the jokes.




Ah, now you're being silly. Unlike the folks at CM, we make these jokes because we like you. And you should know it


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> basically Aes what I'm working on is if she can pull your strings like this (and she probably knows she can) she ain't gonna be good for you, move her to a periphery of your life rather than her being more towards the centre.
> 
> Get some distance, get a different perspective and you'll probably see what your friends are seeing.



I'm starting to see it. I guess it was better when we just gamed together. 




Blackrat said:


> Ah, now you're being silly. Unlike the folks at CM, we make these jokes because we like you. And you should know it



That's why I made my edit.


----------



## Aeson

I'm watching Quantum of Solace. It's a good action flick but I still say it's not James Bond. The Borne movies were a clone of the Bond movies in a way. Now it seems the other way around. I want Bond's car to be armored and armed. I want gadgets. I want Q.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> I'm watching Quantum of Solace. It's a good action flick but I still say it's not James Bond. The Borne movies were a clone of the Bond movies in a way. Now it seems the other way around. I want Bond's car to be armored and armed. I want gadgets. I want Q.



Exactly my impressions


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Exactly my impressions



I think they need to bring Connery and Moore out of retirement and they can show this blonde Bond how it's done.


I'm going to watch The Punisher: War Zone in a bit. I liked the last one ok but I wanted Dolf Lundgren to play the Punisher again.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I think they need to bring Connery and Moore out of retirement and they can show this blonde Bond how it's done.




Or possibly kill the franchise now while they are ahead and have not done too much damage.  Given the current spate of remakes of films could we expect to see some remakes of the Connery/Moore films?


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Or possibly kill the franchise now while they are ahead and have not done too much damage.  Given the current spate of remakes of films could we expect to see some remakes of the Connery/Moore films?



They've run out of Ian Flemming stories. They'll need to either redo some of the other movies or write new ones. I don't know how that'll go over.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I like the new James Bond. It takes the franchise in a new direction, and I don't mind that. I like the new Bond too much to say that we should drop him just because he is not how he used to be. The world changed since the first Bond, why not Bond himself? 

On their own, I think the new Bond were good movies (though I prefer the first one).


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I like the new James Bond. It takes the franchise in a new direction, and I don't mind that. I like the new Bond too much to say that we should drop him just because he is not how he used to be. The world changed since the first Bond, why not Bond himself?
> 
> On their own, I think the new Bond were good movies (though I prefer the first one).




Oddly enough I remember reading somewhere* that James Bond is the cover identity for an MI5 agent and is passed from one Bond to the next.

*This however falls under the category of some guy in the internet said and should be taken with a pinch of salt


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Oddly enough I remember reading somewhere* that James Bond is the cover identity for an MI5 agent and is passed from one Bond to the next.
> 
> *This however falls under the category of some guy in the internet said and should be taken with a pinch of salt



I thought of that awhile back. I guess I shouldn't be surprised that someone else would also. 

Keep the legend of Bond alive by passing on the name to a new agent. Bad guys world wide would fear the name.


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Oddly enough I remember reading somewhere* that James Bond is the cover identity for an MI5 agent and is passed from one Bond to the next.
> 
> *This however falls under the category of some guy in the internet said and should be taken with a pinch of salt



Makes sense, just like the Hunter identity in the Belgarion books.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Phaezen said:


> Oddly enough I remember reading somewhere* that James Bond is the cover identity for an MI5 agent and is passed from one Bond to the next.
> 
> *This however falls under the category of some guy in the internet said and should be taken with a pinch of salt




I've been pushing that theory for years.

I liked Casino Royale (but wasn't sure if it was Bond), Quantum was a bit dull really. I like them both better than old Bond though (heresy I know). Q is supposed to appear in the next one.


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Makes sense, just like the Hunter identity in the Belgarion books.




Or indeed, the Dread Pirate Roberts


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Or indeed, the Dread Pirate Roberts



 Arrrrgh I missed that one 

In reference though to the title I can Hive and Run   want to get a time down actually for my 100 metres I used to be 14 seconds around when I was 12-14ish will be interesting to see if I've progressed or not


----------



## Ginnel

Bold or Stupid said:


> I've been pushing that theory for years.
> 
> I liked Casino Royale (but wasn't sure if it was Bond), Quantum was a bit dull really. I like them both better than old Bond though (heresy I know). Q is supposed to appear in the next one.



QQ more bond boy?

*Hamster dances*

Ack its a SNaaaaaakkkke!!!


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> QQ more bond boy?
> 
> *Hamster dances*
> 
> Ack its a SNaaaaaakkkke!!!




Thats quite a serious meme infestation you have there, only one way to deal with it.   

*Primes flamer*

*music leaking through headphones*

I am the God of Hellfire and I command you to BURN!!!!!


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> Thats quite a serious meme infestation you have there, only one way to deal with it.
> 
> *Primes flamer*
> 
> *music leaking through headphones*
> 
> I am the God of Hellfire and I command you to BURN!!!!!



*ascends into the air on a frame of youtube video clips*

points at the Phaezen

*music changes to Rik*

All bow before the Meme Master!!

descend my minions 
*an army of winged cats descend with not a small minority of them bearing little black patches under their noses or abnormally large heads and eyes*


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> *ascends into the air on a frame of youtube video clips*
> 
> points at the Phaezen
> 
> *music changes to Rik*
> 
> All bow before the Meme Master!!
> 
> descend my minions
> *an army of winged cats descend with not a small minority of them bearing little black patches under their noses or abnormally large heads and eyes*




Thas playing dirty.

Aw well set a meme to catch a meme...

Bear cavalry and flying sharks go!


----------



## Phaezen

Hometime.

I fully expect to see a new hive when I next logon tomorrow morning....

Enjoy your Friday evening hive!


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> I fully expect to see a new hive when I next logon tomorrow morning....



Indeed we are only 50 or so posts away from . . .

The Hive Who Shot Liberty Valance?
The Hive of LaMancha?
The Hive in the Iron Mask?
The Hive Who Knew Too Much?
A Hive for All Seasons?


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Indeed we are only 50 or so posts away from . . .
> 
> The Hive Who Shot Liberty Valance?
> The Hive of LaMancha?
> The Hive in the Iron Mask?
> The Hive Who Knew Too Much?
> A Hive for All Seasons?




THE HIVE OF CANDY!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sigh.

The total damage to my car was worth 8,000 bux.  More than half's it's value (after depreciation).  If insurance decides to screw me over... I'm majorly boned.    It'll take 25 WORKING days to fix... so after I'll be stuck with a rental till well into May.  The cops haven't and most likely will never find the bastard who hit my car.. so unless I win the lottery in the next few weeks...  I'm f'ed just from rental fees.  If they would have found him, I so would have sued.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rental cars are funny...

I'm now driving a Ford Focus as a rental... I was driving a Nissan Tundra (since they didn't have anything smaller).  I feel emasculated when driving that Focus, and it's not because that car was rated as being one of the tog "gay-friendly" cars by some lgbt website community's poll.

I wish I had my corolla back. :^<


----------



## Wereserpent

Galeros said:
			
		

> Indeed, procrastination is...




a great thing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ack your quoting yourself.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Relique du Madde said:


> quoting yourself



is 


Galeros said:


> a great thing.




eek


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holy Crap!  I'm not sure is anyone seen this: FreePort 4e is being done by XRP!

So if you haven't been counting..
Freeport has conversion books for 3e., 3.5e, 4e, True20, Mutants and Masterminds, and OGL (w/o any system specific rules).


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Ack your quoting yourself.




I was finishing up an old post.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Hive from La Mancha!!!


----------



## Aeson

Bold or Stupid said:


> Hive from La Mancha!!!



You're too new to be naming threads.

I say Galeros or Goldmoon get the next one. I don't think either have had the honor yet.


----------



## megamania

heh


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> You're too new to be naming threads.
> 
> I say Galeros or Goldmoon get the next one. I don't think either have had the honor yet.




I already have actually. Mine was "This HIVE is delicious, you must eat it!" So, Goldmoon can get this one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

... My last one was the one before the one before that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

"Hodey-hodey hodey hooooo...Hivey hivey hivey hiiiiiiiiive!"

With absolutely no apologies to Duke Ellington...even though they're due!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I already have actually. Mine was "This HIVE is delicious, you must eat it!" So, Goldmoon can get this one.



Okay. We'll do this. Goldmoon gets first shot. Danny if he'd like can do it if she's not around. Relique is the backup.

We had cheesecake at work tonight.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Okay. We'll do this. Goldmoon gets first shot. Danny if he'd like can do it if she's not around. Relique is the backup.




"I'm fatter...er..._flattered!_"


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> "I'm fatter...er..._flattered!_"



 A welcome back to the hive gift.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> heh



 What you laughing at?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

How will I know when its Hive?   er....when its time to pull the trigger and start the new thread.

I wouldn't want any premature e-thread elation.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> How will I know when its Hive? er....when its time to pull the trigger and start the new thread.
> 
> I wouldn't want any premature e-thread elation.



 When we get close to 1000. Normally folks start planning around 990.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ah, well...

I guess I'll have to decline the honor.

We're at 971 or so, and I must go- my doggies bark to play in the dark.

And I won't be back online until tomorrow night at the earliest- a span of time in which you'll have posted 3 pages worth.

Perhaps next time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Meep meep


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Meep meep




*Moves out of the way before Roadrunner just runs over him*


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Meep meep



 It looks like you might get the new hive thread.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> It looks like you might get the new hive thread.



 Damn I thought this one would be dead by now.

Morning all!


----------



## Aeson

I had to call one of our oncall people about an issue tonight. It's a group we rarely have to call. Whenever I call they seem to be out and away from a computer. Tonight was no different. The guy said he was "indisposed" until 9am and that the issue could wait.

He just called back and said that he felt guilty and that I ruined his date night.lol He went on to tell me that he knew we would call when he couldn't get the Citrix client work on his laptop at the hotel. lol

giggity?


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Damn I thought this one would be dead by now.
> 
> Morning all!



 We didn't have a woman or someone pretending to be a woman here to push things along. Friday night is often the start of the slow time anyway. 

How is the fall weather? Is it cooling off yet? We're getting our April showers and May flowers a bit early this year.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> *Moves out of the way before Roadrunner just runs over him*



 And into the path of the rocket with Wile E attached to it. 

*Slam*


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> We didn't have a woman or someone pretending to be a woman here to push things along. Friday night is often the start of the slow time anyway.
> 
> How is the fall weather? Is it cooling off yet? We're getting our April showers and May flowers a bit early this year.




Autumn is hitting here a bit early as well, giving a bit of relief from the heatwaves of the recent weeks.  The rain is nice.

Fittingly enough we have a joke here, What do you get after 3 days of rain in Cape Town: Monday.  Looks like winter might be as long and wet as summer was hot.


----------



## Aeson

It's been raining for a few days off/on. Some times it was pretty heavy rain. We're supposed to be having some sever weather tomorrow as in heavy winds or tornadoes. I understand those are rare events in other places. Tornadoes that is. Do you get them down there?

The on call guy called me back to say it wasn't an issue and tried to make me feel guilty for making him leave his lady friend and the hotel.lol Thems the breaks, bub.


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> Autumn is hitting here a bit early as well, giving a bit of relief from the heatwaves of the recent weeks. The rain is nice.
> 
> Fittingly enough we have a joke here, What do you get after 3 days of rain in Cape Town: Monday. Looks like winter might be as long and wet as summer was hot.




Do we need a worst joke thread now?


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> It's been raining for a few days off/on. Some times it was pretty heavy rain. We're supposed to be having some sever weather tomorrow as in heavy winds or tornadoes. I understand those are rare events in other places. Tornadoes that is. Do you get them down there?
> 
> The on call guy called me back to say it wasn't an issue and tried to make me feel guilty for making him leave his lady friend and the hotel.lol Thems the breaks, bub.




No tornadoes, just gales and downpours leading to flooding.  The awesome thing about rain is that it is followed by waterfalls on the mountain.  That never fails makes me happy 

And yes, if you are on call on a friday, expect to be disturbed if you have plans.  Karma can be nasty like that.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> No tornadoes, just gales and downpours leading to flooding. The awesome thing about rain is that it is followed by waterfalls on the mountain. That never fails makes me happy



One northern state is worried about flooding because of melting ice. We don't get that here. We just get flooding from lots of rain.


Phaezen said:


> And yes, if you are on call on a friday, expect to be disturbed if you have plans. Karma can be nasty like that.



 At least he seemed cool about it.


----------



## Aeson

It's after time for me to go home. Where's Joel?


*Looks under rocks*


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> Do we need a worst joke thread now?




There is always a critic


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> There is always a critic



 Maybe it doesn't translate well. Try telling it in Afrikaans.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Maybe it doesn't translate well. Try telling it in Afrikaans.






Possibly after all the time in the sandpit Goldmoon has forgotten what rain looks like 

The weather jokes for Cape Town tend to be bad though.

Welcome to Cape Town, we don't have a climate, only weather

Welcom to Cape Town where you can experience all 4 seasons in 1 day

etc etc etc  

But lets see if it works better in Afrikaans

Wat kry jy na drie dae se reen in Kaapstad?  Maandag.

Better?


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Welcom to Cape Town where you can experience all 4 seasons in 1 day



Sounds like a saying we have here in Georgia. Don't like the weather? Wait 15 minutes. You're bound to get something you like. 


Phaezen said:


> But lets see if it works better in Afrikaans
> 
> Wat kry jy na drie dae se reen in Kaapstad? Maandag.
> 
> Better?



 I don't know. I don't speak the language. lol


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> Wat kry jy na drie dae se reen in Kaapstad? Maandag.





OK, now _that_ was funny!


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Sounds like a saying we have here in Georgia. Don't like the weather? Wait 15 minutes. You're bound to get something you like.
> 
> I don't know. I don't speak the language. lol




Basically translates as "What do you get after three days of rain in Cape Town?  Monday" 



Goldmoon said:


> OK, now _that_ was funny!




Dankie

And for that I vote Goldmoon gets the new hive


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I don't know. I don't speak the language. lol






Goldmoon said:


> OK, now _that_ was funny!




I'm rather trying to figure out what language that is, or what languages it's an amalgam from. Sounds somewhat like dutch...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> I'm rather trying to figure out what language that is, or what languages it's an amalgam from. Sounds somewhat like dutch...




Afrikaans as spoken by us peoples in South Africa, it basically evolved from the Dutch colonists into its own language with some german, english, malay, isixhosa and other influences.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Afrikaans as spoken by us peoples in South Africa, it basically evolved from the Dutch colonists into its own language with some german, english, malay, isixhosa and other influences.




Well lookit dat. I didn't even know you had your own indo-european language. I actually thought it was fully dutch with some minor influences, since it reads so close to it .


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Well lookit dat. I didn't even know you had your own indo-european language. I actually thought it was fully dutch with some minor influences, since it reads so close to it .




It does stick fairly close to its dutch roots.  Close enough that if people speak slowly and clearly afrikaans and dutch speakers can have a conversation.


----------



## Phaezen

And its time for me to fo home.

Catch up a bit later hive!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well lookit dat. I didn't even know you had your own indo-european language. I actually thought it was fully dutch with some minor influences, since it reads so close to it .



I R SMRT. I knew what it was and I'm an uneducated American.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Dankie
> 
> And for that I vote Goldmoon gets the new hive



Well she's running out of time. Get on it, girl.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, isn't it a New Hive time?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, isn't it a New Hive time?



Let's give Goldmoon a  chance. She's wanted to do it for awhile and hasn't had a chance. We'll post in this one until its closed.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Let's give Goldmoon a  chance. She's wanted to do it for awhile and hasn't had a chance. We'll post in this one until its closed.




Well she'd better hurry...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well she'd better hurry...



Watch this while you wait. http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2539741


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Watch this while you wait. http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2539741




I'll rather listen to Cruachan:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssjsfuVzhIs&feature=related]YouTube - Cruachan - Some Say the Devil is Dead[/ame]


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> You're too new to be naming threads.
> 
> I say Galeros or Goldmoon get the next one. I don't think either have had the honor yet.






Aeson said:


> Okay. We'll do this. Goldmoon gets first shot. Danny if he'd like can do it if she's not around. Relique is the backup.
> 
> We had cheesecake at work tonight.




Hmm, I just have to say balls to that Aeson, you shouldn't have to be here for any amount of time to make a Hive true priority should be to older members who haven't. (and infact there have been a few occasions new hivers have made Hives Shabe and Duskblade for example come to mind)



Phaezen said:


> No tornadoes, just gales and downpours leading to flooding. The awesome thing about rain is that it is followed by waterfalls on the mountain. That never fails makes me happy
> 
> And yes, if you are on call on a friday, expect to be disturbed if you have plans. Karma can be nasty like that.



I think its a funny joke if thats any consolation?


----------



## megamania

heh


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I'm watching Quantum of Solace. It's a good action flick but I still say it's not James Bond. The Borne movies were a clone of the Bond movies in a way. Now it seems the other way around. I want Bond's car to be armored and armed. I want gadgets. I want Q.




First redo was different so it was intertaining but this one was only okay.  I miss the campy Bond in some ways.  Movies are to get away from "realism".


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm... Someone forgot to put link to the new Hive.

*NEW HIVE*


----------



## megamania

Old, New, Current.... its all the Hive


----------



## Relique du Madde

In b4 the Lock


----------



## megamania

aye..... you were


----------



## CleverNickName

*turns out the lights on his way out the door*


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Hmm, I just have to say balls to that Aeson, you shouldn't have to be here for any amount of time to make a Hive true priority should be to older members who haven't. (and infact there have been a few occasions new hivers have made Hives Shabe and Duskblade for example come to mind)
> 
> 
> I think its a funny joke if thats any consolation?



It was a joke. I can't dictate who gets to start a thread and who can't. Not really. I wanted to give older hivers a chance. That's why I suggested Goldmoon and Danny who I don't think had a chance and then Relique. I'm just trying to be fair and give chances to all. 

Perhaps it should be up to who's around at the time. 

Duskblade was Rev so she doesn't count as a new person starting one.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm back...should I start a new thread?


----------



## Relique du Madde

One was already started


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Okely dokely!


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> It was a joke. I can't dictate who gets to start a thread and who can't. Not really. I wanted to give older hivers a chance. That's why I suggested Goldmoon and Danny who I don't think had a chance and then Relique. I'm just trying to be fair and give chances to all.
> 
> Perhaps it should be up to who's around at the time.
> 
> Duskblade was Rev so she doesn't count as a new person starting one.



Maybe you want to start using j/k instead of  because it didn't seem like a joke to me, if I can interpret it that way others can too.

Besides Relique had done one recently   more recently than me


----------



## Aeson

Ginnel said:


> Maybe you want to start using j/k instead of  because it didn't seem like a joke to me, if I can interpret it that way others can too.
> 
> Besides Relique had done one recently   more recently than me



I'll think about doing that.

Okay I'm out of joking about who can do what with the hive. If you want to make one you'll need to be online at the time to do it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darkness needs to make a new hive


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Darkness needs to make a new hive




First, she needs to close this one!


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> First, she needs to close this one!



hope that's a joke knowing that Darkness is a he.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> hope that's a joke knowing that Darkness is a he.




It was a honest mistake... 

PS:

That's what happens if a Hive doesn't get closed in time...


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> It was a honest mistake...



It's okay. I won't tell him if you don't.


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> That's what happens if a Hive doesn't get closed in time...



Bah, it's free hive.


----------



## Goldmoon

Woohoo, an Immortal hive!


----------



## Wereserpent

*Blows up the Hive*

KABOOM!

Gone now.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> *Blows up the Hive*
> 
> KABOOM!
> 
> Gone now.




Nope, I'm still here.

Yes! I am Invincable!


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> Nope, I'm still here.
> 
> Yes! I am Invincable!




....and liquid Nitrogen pours onto you and you are flash-frozen and shattered at a mere smallest touch......







I watch waaaaay too much Bond.....


----------



## Phaezen

megamania said:


> ....and liquid Nitrogen pours onto you and you are flash-frozen and shattered at a mere smallest touch......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch waaaaay too much Bond.....




*Watches the pieces thaw out and reform mercury like*

Nope HIve is still here


----------



## megamania

nerdy russian computer hacker / programmer was a.... ulp..... terminator.....


----------



## Ginnel

Boris iz invincible!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Boris iz invincible!!




The HIVE is neigh invulnerable.


----------



## Ginnel

Its posts are like a shield of steel!


----------

